# Choose my new saw!



## Tjcole50 (Feb 26, 2014)

Long story short we got another huge huge huge hook up on firewood between myself and my brother in law. Were helping a guy who is logging 1000 acres total farm land. Only a few of us are involved in driving out to various locations and cutting up tops that are too crooked for his processor! Now I'm currently running an ms311 which is pulling its weight don't get me wrong! But now I am buying us a splitter as my bil has got our trailer. So I figured hey I can throw in a saw on top of the deal and get a discount. And 0% financing. I'm financing currently because it works better than dipping into my funds which are reserved for wedding . Anyway I am selling off my ms 311 or trading not posotive yet. We are currently working on getting ourselves atleast 3 years ahead on our firewood then selling off the excess firewood. Now my choices are ms362 (felt great in the hands) or an ms460 (test cut and it is a beast that was a blast to run). Now adding a saw only ups my payment 10-15$ so one side of me says hey go big get a 460/441 and buy a 261 next year. But I feel the smarter more reasonable part of me saying keep the 311 or get a 362 and be done.... I do feel with the amount of our future cutting and 2 current cutting spots I can justify a pro level here! Yes some of the tops we are cutting do get large in diameter over 24-36ish" (large to me anyway). The 311 has not bogged a bit and pulls great but that 362 better construction and feel in my hands was really very nice. So with all this chaos I typed out here , I was hoping to get some advice from the guys as addicted or more addicted than I!!!


----------



## Locust Cutter (Feb 26, 2014)

What is the "average" size you will be cutting? From the sounds of what your doing, it sounds like either MS36/2 or 044/440/441 territory (staying within the Stihl line). Specifically it sounds a lot more like 362/561/6100 territory if 24"+ is the exception and by your standards the 311 is holding it's own (assuming you get rid of the 311 in the process). If you KEEP the 311 as a spare/backup saw, I would lean towards the 441/461/461 or more specifically the 372xp, 576xp or 390xp Husky, or 7910 Dolmar. I like the feel of the 461, but I haven't tried the 460 (although it's been around for awhile and is a damn tough saw). The Huskies usually handle bit better, but it depends upon your tastes as to whether or not that's a factor. How many hours will you be using it and, if more than 4-6/day, have you eaten your Wheaties? The smaller the saw you can run (while having the necessary power) the longer you can safely go, all else equal. Big saws are F-in awesome to me, but I have no desire to run one for more than about 2-3 hours... Just trying to provide some context/prospective for you. If weight isn't a concern and you like power, go 6 cubes or go home... Otherwise I'd buy the tool for which you most often need, rather most want. 

One other note, if the tool is less than $2K and it's relatively fragile (trees falling on it), DON'T finance it!!!!!!!!! It's only one awe ____ away from leaving you paying for a useless piece of shop origami.


----------



## Murph015 (Feb 26, 2014)

441c


----------



## o8f150 (Feb 26, 2014)

by looking at that pile the first saw I would grab would be my 346xp and leave the 70+cc in the truck,,, here is mine from the other day when I was cutting up some red oak


----------



## Tjcole50 (Feb 26, 2014)

Should have been more specific anything larger than 24" is slim but happens. The pile in the picture is one of 20 along a creek at one job site. Only a couple logs that size were in the mix there. But we cut twice weekly right now at 4-8hrs depending. We try for 6 truck loads. The financing is just for now and at 0% for the splitter I was like hey here's a great chance at a new saw for not much money. The financing will be paid off immediately after the wedding expense. It just basically allows me to safely get the splitter we need now and the cherry is a new saw ... If I opt for the 362 I see no reason to keep the 311 and for my area/cutting I see the 362 being an awesome one saw option. With a junk saw in the back of truck for pinching . Now of course I want moar powaa but I feel it may be overkill when the 311 is cutting great. May sound stupid if the 311 is doing great and all but I like the better build of a pro series.


----------



## Tjcole50 (Feb 26, 2014)

o8f150 said:


> by looking at that pile the first saw I would grab would be my 346xp and leave the 70+cc in the truck,,, here is mine from the other day when I was cutting up some red oak



I'm sticking with stihl strictly because the dealer is a friend and his father runs the tractor dealership. I also held an ms261 and really liked the nimble feeling it had. Which I believe is the direct competitor to a 346xp correct me if I'm wrong here. Looks like it would do 99% of my workload tho


----------



## z71mike (Feb 26, 2014)

Best bet is to have more than one saw. In case one needs a trip to the emergency room, you'll have a backup. Get the 460, sell the 311, and get a 261.


----------



## zogger (Feb 26, 2014)

Looking at those logs, a ported 60 cc saw. You are going to have long hard days with zillions of cuts so the saw has to have enough power, plus be the lightest.


----------



## MS460WOODCHUCK (Feb 26, 2014)

441c and the 261c is the perfect combo.


----------



## Tjcole50 (Feb 26, 2014)

Cutting positions are terrible in these piles so I can see the advantage of the lightweight saw. The two saw 460/261 sounds like a deadly great all around package I think I may shoot for. But as I said the 362 one saw option is great and felt great . You guys think the 362 is up to the task? Or should I just shut up and get the last 460 available that I can find and then next year grab a 261? Decisions decisions. Nothing wrong with multiple saws as this my hobby/fun/ and heat so it is enjoyable/exceecise/and worthwhile purchases (what I told the wife) hah


----------



## Weesa20 (Feb 26, 2014)

Have a 361 and love it- pulls a 25" bar and rips when bucking with a 20"- I believe has has the best power/weight as well, so my vote is for a 362, keep a cheapy or BIL's saw for pinches. 441c would be nice too but overkill for what you are doing.


----------



## z71mike (Feb 26, 2014)

Tjcole50 said:


> Cutting positions are terrible in these piles so I can see the advantage of the lightweight saw. The two saw 460/261 sounds like a deadly great all around package I think I may shoot for. But as I said the 362 one saw option is great and felt great . You guys think the 362 is up to the task? Or should I just shut up and get the last 460 available that I can find and then next year grab a 261? Decisions decisions. Nothing wrong with multiple saws as this my hobby/fun/ and heat so it is enjoyable/exceecise/and worthwhile purchases (what I told the wife) hah


The 362 will kill that pile all day long. But then you're stuck with one saw again.


----------



## Tjcole50 (Feb 26, 2014)

One saw doesn't bother me if it has the grunt to cut all day and able to cut the few big rounds. Of course I say that now then get buyers remorse. This is a vicious cycle , hell I started with a 290 far boss now I'm considering a 900$ saw now and a 550$ one next year. The splitter is something we do need tho


----------



## z71mike (Feb 26, 2014)

Then get the 70cc now and a 50cc later when CAD bites. Though a 362 would be fine, a 460 will be finer


----------



## Ironworker (Feb 26, 2014)

Get the best saw you can afford.


----------



## procarbine2k1 (Feb 26, 2014)

From what I am looking at in that pile, you are going to be best off with a 261 or the 362. I would normally say to buy a bigger saw, but if you are cutting <12" wood I think at the end of the day you are going to be most efficient with either one of those. If 20" was the norm (which it definitely doesn't look like) I would say grab a 70cc saw.
BTW, I would opt for the 261c or the 362c. Autotune/ mtronic is the real deal. I have been nothing but happy with my Husky and Stihl a/t saws.


----------



## Tjcole50 (Feb 26, 2014)

362 has auto tune? I know nothing about this feature? Is it one more thing to go wrong? Maybe I could reverse this and go ms261 then big saw?? How would the 261 do vs the 362?


----------



## redfin (Feb 26, 2014)

If your cutting is represented by that pile you will absolutely be happy with a 362. Your hands will thank you. Its a very smooth saw to run.


----------



## shootingarts (Feb 26, 2014)

Gonna put my two bits in just because I see you saying you would be happy with one saw. Even with a pair, yours and BIL's, a saw shortage is gonna bite you in the butt at an awkward time and either vastly slow down or shut down work for a day or three. Keep the 311, buy a self tuning saw. I normally run from something like that but too many people happy with electronic chainsaws to argue with, they work. Somewhere down the line sell the 311 and buy another pro series saw. When you aren't in a rush you may trip over one cheap.

Aside from anything else, it just seems to make the day go nicer to swap saws now and then instead of cutting with one saw all day. I like the change in handling and noise, can be a little tedious working through that already downed wood all day.

Hu


----------



## Tjcole50 (Feb 26, 2014)

Was hoping this would be a clear cut decision where 20 people would come in and and say choose Stihl msxxx lol


----------



## Tjcole50 (Feb 26, 2014)

Does stihl have self tuning or is that just a tech feature that husq offers?


----------



## Weesa20 (Feb 26, 2014)

261c has same power as 290 but 3lbs lighter- probably just as productive as the 311- what it gives up in power (.4 hp) will be more than made up for in fuel economy (less time fueling) and less fatigue (3 lbs lighter). Spendy though but less than the 362c.


----------



## JC360 (Feb 26, 2014)

I have had my ms 362 for a year now. No regrets. Its the smoothest thing i have ever run.slap a 20" in. Bar on it and look out. Put a big smile on your face.


----------



## z71mike (Feb 26, 2014)

Tjcole50 said:


> Does stihl have self tuning or is that just a tech feature that husq offers?


M-tronic


----------



## KenJax Tree (Feb 26, 2014)

Did you really use "nimble" and "261" in the same sentence?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tjcole50 (Feb 26, 2014)

Compared to my 290 and 311 both 362 and 261 felt nimble I guess ? Is there different models here people are referring to? Is there an ms362 and a 362c? 261 and 261c? Cornfused here. I also have a collection of 18-20" 3/8 chain so I'm ready to go with a 362 but not so with a .325 260. Also for some reason cutting with a 3/8 feels better hard to put a finger on I can't describe why


----------



## Weesa20 (Feb 26, 2014)

Tjcole50 said:


> Compared to my 290 and 311 both 362 and 261 felt nimble I guess ? Is there different models here people are referring to? Is there an ms362 and a 362c? 261 and 261c? Cornfused here. I also have a collection of 18-20" 3/8 chain so I'm ready to go with a 362 but not so with a .325 260. Also for some reason cutting with a 3/8 feels better hard to put a finger on I can't describe why



Yes- on the recoil, the "c" is m-tronic and is self tuning, no "c" is just standard fuel system (well, the model is really xxxc-m but the side of the saw only says "c"...kind of confusing, might want to check out the stihl website. You can currently only get m-tronic on "c" saws)


----------



## walexa07 (Feb 26, 2014)

You can run the 3/8" chain on either saw. Don't be afraid of the m-tronic saws - I have two and love them, don't really want to run anything else. A saw that is in perfect tune at all times is a blast to cut with and I believe more productive unless you are real handy with a screwdriver. See if your local dealer will let you run one.

My recommendation is to go with the 261C (mtronic) and keep your 311. And trade the 311 in on a larger pro saw (441C) when you can.

Waylan


----------



## Tjcole50 (Feb 26, 2014)

Is their a price difference when mtronic is added? Or could my dealer just have an older 362 and the mtronic are taking over? If price is the same I will request an mtronic model. Don't think I would ever complain about a perfect tuned saw at all times! I looked on stihls website and the info sounds impressive. What if you did a muffler mod would the mtronic auto tune to adjust to it? Is this the future?


----------



## nmurph (Feb 26, 2014)

Ported 60cc of your choice.


----------



## Tjcole50 (Feb 26, 2014)

Cost to port or is it diy and anyone have referrals for port jobs? Let's say for an idea here I drop down to a 261c. Will it perform as well as my 311 ? 16-20" 3/8" chain? Or will I be dissapointed until a future big boy is purchased? I have read a lot of happy owners on the 261 I just don't want to downgrade I guess. I do know the pro lvl 261 is better constructed for sure tho which I like


----------



## MustangMike (Feb 26, 2014)

Tjcole50 said:


> View attachment 336027
> View attachment 336028
> Long story short we got another huge huge huge hook up on firewood between myself and my brother in law. Were helping a guy who is logging 1000 acres total farm land. Only a few of us are involved in driving out to various locations and cutting up tops that are too crooked for his processor! Now I'm currently running an ms311 which is pulling its weight don't get me wrong! But now I am buying us a splitter as my bil has got our trailer. So I figured hey I can throw in a saw on top of the deal and get a discount. And 0% financing. I'm financing currently because it works better than dipping into my funds which are reserved for wedding . Anyway I am selling off my ms 311 or trading not posotive yet. We are currently working on getting ourselves atleast 3 years ahead on our firewood then selling off the excess firewood. Now my choices are ms362 (felt great in the hands) or an ms460 (test cut and it is a beast that was a blast to run). Now adding a saw only ups my payment 10-15$ so one side of me says hey go big get a 460/441 and buy a 261 next year. But I feel the smarter more reasonable part of me saying keep the 311 or get a 362 and be done.... I do feel with the amount of our future cutting and 2 current cutting spots I can justify a pro level here! Yes some of the tops we are cutting do get large in diameter over 24-36ish" (large to me anyway). The 311 has not bogged a bit and pulls great but that 362 better construction and feel in my hands was really very nice. So with all this chaos I typed out here , I was hoping to get some advice from the guys as addicted or more addicted than I!!!




My vote for a best all around new saw would go to either the MS 362 C-M (get the M-Tronic, it is well worth it) or the 562 XP. After break in, they cut about like a 70 cc but weigh a good deal less. The MS 460 is a great saw, but I think you will find it heavy for an all day cutter, and judging from the size of the wood in your picture, it will be too much saw 90 percent of the time. The 362 C-M will fly through that stuff. I believe removing the muffler screen gives it a little extra.


----------



## dl5205 (Feb 26, 2014)

Because you are definitely financing, I vote for the big saw. Since you have decided, for dealer reasons, to go with Stihl, that leaves you picking between the 441, 460 or 461. (Did they "re-release" any 440s this year?)

In that size wood, you could use your 18" setup with an 8 tooth rim on a 70cc class saw to make things more interesting.

When I was a few years younger, I didn't want anything smaller than 70cc, anyway. The extra power was worth the weight penalty.


----------



## Weesa20 (Feb 26, 2014)

m-tronic is about $100 more I think...I think a ported 261 m-tronic saw will out cut your 311...bunch of good engine guys on this site...$250 or so to port a saw...m-tronic will compensate for some mods but can be tweaked more with a computer and software I believe...this is the future, actually m saws are a ways behind other machines...snowmobiles and other machines with electronic fuel management have been around for quite sometime, so the system can hold up tot he abuse...


----------



## MustangMike (Feb 26, 2014)

Get the 362 C-M (has M-Tronic), you will love it. M-Tronic is easier to start and adjusts to mods, etc. Then, when you have some down time, get it ported (that is what I plan to do). You will have a light weight animal you can run all day. IMO, the bigger saws are not nimble enough for the wood piles in your picture. My 362 C-M handles very well, and will digest your wood faster than a 261. It is a good "all around" saw size. Glad you liked my review on the Stihl website.


----------



## Tjcole50 (Feb 26, 2014)

261c at 11lbs sounds nice then a larger upgrade down the rd while keeping a smaller 50cc.... Making my mind up on a saw is rough. Gotta remember I'm strictly cutting firewood not dropping monster diameter trees. Maybe less is more for me right now. I could buy the 261c without rolling it into finance of splitter


----------



## SAWMIKAZE (Feb 27, 2014)

By the looks of your pile a pro 50cc saw will serve you well...you dont need a 60 cc saw to cut 12" wood


----------



## Tjcole50 (Feb 27, 2014)

SAWMIKAZE said:


> By the looks of your pile a pro 50cc saw will serve you well...you dont need a 60 cc saw to cut 12" wood


I agree I actually originally wanted the 260 when I first bought my 290. But the sales rep pushed it and I took it. Until I started reading here! I think to restart my saw collection the 261c would be about the best starting point and later adding a larger cc. Does a 3/8 slow a 261 down or is there another reason they come with .325 I know they can be changed but I'm just curious


----------



## SAWMIKAZE (Feb 27, 2014)

Thats 6 in one and half a dozen in the other..i like .325 on my 50cc saws..some dont..i dont know how big of wood your gonna get into..some of that stuff looks pretty small..maybe a 241 would make you happy cuttin that small stuff and a 60cc could be your big saw ?


----------



## z71mike (Feb 27, 2014)

3/8 does run slower than 325 on my 026, but all my bigger saws run 3/8 so I have commonality and switchability.


----------



## Alongshot (Feb 27, 2014)

With all the back & forth, you asked for feedback that would point to different directions on what to get. Well you got it here & that's no surprise its just how it works, on this site. I found this site w/ a 50cc stihl saw & wanted something more for power in the cuts. I thought I was a Stihl guy but got a 562xp. Awesome saw awesome power, w/autotune Carb. Your looking for a good saw, for the pic. you provideded get the 362cm,it should be about the same price as the non-cm version but it will be better saw for ya. Does your bro have a saw also, for when you need a backup saw or for a pinch? If so then there's your backup. The 362 will do all that ya need & then some.


----------



## Ironworker (Feb 27, 2014)

Tjcole50 said:


> Was hoping this would be a clear cut decision where 20 people would come in and and say choose Stihl msxxx lol


That's never gonna happen.


----------



## nmurph (Feb 27, 2014)

I love a ported 50cc saw more than about anything, but where there's no limbing involved and you are only bucking, the extra grunt of a ported 60cc saw would make the work faster. If choosing bw a ported 50cc and a stock 60cc for bucking this stack, I would choose the ported 50cc. You definitely don't need anything bigger.


----------



## walexa07 (Feb 27, 2014)

I think for a given loop size, .325 will have more teeth to sharpen than 3/8. The .325 supposedly runs a little smoother since there are more teeth and they take a smaller bite, but I haven't noticed a big difference. Some guys do timed cuts comparing the two on small saws and the .325 comes out a little faster, but to me, the 3/8 feels faster (on the 261 and the 346 anyway). Less teeth to sharpen with 3/8 and the chain should last a little longer since the teeth are larger and there is more material there to get more sharpenings. If you stay with 3/8, bars can be easily swapped between saws w/o having to change rim sprockets, and you only need 1 file size - overall less inventory in parts. The 026 is a 50cc saw, but it's a fair amount weaker than the 261 and 346 in my experience - it may benefit more by running the smaller chain, but I only run 3/8 on my 346 and 261 and I much prefer it that way. 

Remember that whatever you get (if it's new), you may be initially less impressed with it as many of the newer saws seem to take more time to break in - maybe 10-15 tanks - if this is the case, just give it that time to break in and the power will come on. If I were in your shoes, I'd opt for the 261c with 3/8" chain, 16" or 18" bar. Do a muffler mod as soon as you can or have someone else do one for you. The Mtronic will automatically compensate for that and even for porting. If you are interested in getting it ported, it's roughly $250 plus shipping both ways (figure $25 each way), so about $300 total. Mastermind (Randy Evans), Bsnelling (Brad Snelling), Tlandrum (Terry Landrum), Moody are all sponsors that port and would do a good job IMO. For most saws, I believe they usually see 30%-40% gains from porting. Look up some of the threads with videos and you can see comparisons of power/speed from stock until after ported - quite the dramatic difference.

Waylan


----------



## MustangMike (Feb 27, 2014)

Could not have said it better myself. If he can get it ported before using, 50cc should be great, if not he may prefer the 60cc, which is always a great all around size. FYI, both my saws are scheduled to get ported by Randy in a few weeks. I'm stoked!

As always, this is somewhat of a judgement call. The saw that is best for you will depend on what you cut, how difficult it is to get to it, and your size/strength. Years ago I had no problem working with my 044 all day long. Now I appreciate that my 362 C-M is a little lighter.


----------



## sunfish (Feb 27, 2014)

nmurph said:


> *I love a ported 50cc saw more than about anything*, but where there's no limbing involved and you are only bucking, the extra grunt of a ported 60cc saw would make the work faster. If choosing bw a ported 50cc and a stock 60cc for bucking this stack, I would choose the ported 50cc. You definitely don't need anything bigger.


Same here bro! I cut around 150 cords with a stock 50cc and another 50 or so with a ported one.

Strange thing is, my fav 50cc saw only has 45cc. 

...


----------



## MustangMike (Feb 27, 2014)

Hi Don, 

Hey, I thought your 562 was your favorite all around saw???


----------



## Tjcole50 (Feb 27, 2014)

Thank you all for opinions. I really would like the original saw I have wanted to start from with the beginning the ms261. Sadly no porting would be done right away maybe a muffler mod after I get some hands on and serious fuel through her. I think a 261 with 16" 3/8 would be very nice considering the angles and moving around we do in these piles. Yes brother in law is cutting with an older 40-50cc husqvarna he is going to buy a 460 rancher for alittle more grunt. I also like the idea of just paying cash and not having my saw in finance with the splitter. It's going to boils down to holding the 261and 362 back and forth until I can decide.....


----------



## Tjcole50 (Feb 27, 2014)

I think a really smart move here could be ms 261c and keeping my 311 but not sure yet


----------



## JC360 (Feb 27, 2014)

Does your dealer have either of the saws that interest you available as demo saws?
Be nice to test drive a little bit before taking the leap.just sayin.


----------



## walexa07 (Feb 27, 2014)

The main reason "I" recommend the 261c is that you talk about picking up a larger professional saw later. Several on the forum consider the 50cc/70cc saw plan perfect, whereas a 60cc is a great one saw plan. I had a MS361 for a few years, but after getting a good 50cc and good 70cc saw, it simply sat on the shelf. I used the 50cc until I needed more, then I would jump up to the 70cc. Although some consider the 361 as one of the "holy grail" 60cc saws, I ended up trading it towards something I wanted more. I regret it for sure just because it is a highly desired model, but I also realize that the 361 was likely just going to sit on a shelf and never be used. I don't have any shelf queens. I take care of all my saws, but want to use them all too.

All that said, if you want to go with the 362c, your long term saw plan might be 3 saws - a 241c, 362c, and maybe a 461 or 661c for your large saw. 

Maybe you should see if you are close to any forum members that have the saws you are considering and see if they would let you come over and run them. I know if you lived close to me and were willing to travel to my place, we could find something to cut up for you to get a hands-on comparison.

Waylan


----------



## Locust Cutter (Feb 27, 2014)

Man, if nothing else load up a few bucked logs (or shorter non-bucked) and take them to the dealer for a test drive in the wood you'll be cutting and test drive everything you can from 40cc-80cc. You'll quickly find what you really like.I loved my old 039 (precursor to the 390/391 and mid-level model compared to the 036/360/1/2). It was probably one of the best all around saws I ever had. Then I purchased a 55 Husky and then a 346xp. That 346xp was an 50cc epiphany. I like my 261(non-cm) and it has a lot more torque than my 346 had. After I bought the 346, Dad and I routinely fought (in good nature) over who got to run it, as it was that good and became the go-to saw for everything under 18" (not that it wouldn't do more as I felled a couple of 24"+ trees with it alone) but the 60cc saw just had more torque for 18"+ wood. The Zip that thing had was phenomenal and it was truly a joy to use (as is the 550xp apparently). No matter what we cut, the 36 was always the first saw out of the truck and generally the last to be put up, with the bigger ones used as needed. The 261 is a darn solid saw and will be lighter (though not by much) than the 362 and easier on the back when cutting in piles. If that's your average size for wood, I'd do either a 40cc/60cc or 50cc/70cc split. The 441 and 261 would likely be a good combo for you (although I really like the 461 and am waiting for the 661). You really should check out the other brands as all have a few near-magic saws if you're blind to pain, but I understand having business ties.


----------



## Tjcole50 (Feb 27, 2014)

I can test both but the idea of just paying off the 261 sounds great instead of adding to my splitter. I'm pretty confident the 261 will handle anything my 311 will for the time being . But I do want a 3/8 chain setup on it with a 16" would be a great package I'm thinking


----------



## Locust Cutter (Feb 27, 2014)

TJ, whereabouts are you? As posted above many would likely be willing to let you test-drive some things to get a better idea, without sales pressure, brand bias or brand ignorance.


----------



## Locust Cutter (Feb 27, 2014)

My 261 is Not AT. I run a 16" .050x3/8" bar on it and I routinely bury it in Hedge. It does JUST fine with only a muffler mod, so don't sell it short.


----------



## Tjcole50 (Feb 27, 2014)

Oh there is no 261c-m mtronic fancy deal? I live in northern ohio
How does the 241 stack up against the 261 if I went with a 40cc/60cc plan


----------



## Locust Cutter (Feb 27, 2014)

Sorry, I should have stated, my 261 is "Pre" M-Tronic. There are sill plenty for sale that aren't but I think that all new production (not dealer back-stock) is M-Tronic. It's worth the extra $$$, believe me. The M-tronic ones are supposed to be a bit more powerful than the one I have which never hurts as I have no complaints about it's power, only it's portliness.


----------



## tallguys (Feb 27, 2014)

The 241 is a decent saw but costs not much less than a 261. IMHO I think that you'd be better served with a 261, and get a 441 or 461 later.


----------



## blsnelling (Feb 27, 2014)

For your needs, go 261C & 441C/460/461.


----------



## SAWMIKAZE (Feb 27, 2014)

Fact is..most guys here could cut most of their wood with a 50 cc saw..AS is dangerous..by the time your done here you will think you need a ported 395xp to cut all your wood..as i said i dont know all of your cutting conditions , but cuttin tops on trees i think a 241 will serve you well...and a 60 cc as your big saw i dont doubt would handle your " bigger " logs..im a victim of being over prepared i dont NEED big saws but i like havin them..40 and 60cc isnt a bad combo..nor is 50 and 70


----------



## Locust Cutter (Feb 27, 2014)

Hell I was perfectly happy with my old 039, until I found AS. I still NEED a pole saw, top handle and a 100+cc saw...


----------



## SAWMIKAZE (Feb 27, 2014)

Exactly..i dont need a 661, but when they come..you know..


----------



## Tjcole50 (Feb 27, 2014)

Well I'm about 75% decided on selling off the 311 and getting a 261c-m . Hell I was happy with my 290 until it crapped out on me. I know 50cc is enough for 99% of my current cutting and maybe when funds allow next year I'll step up to have a 70+ cc on hand


----------



## SAWMIKAZE (Feb 27, 2014)

An older guy by me has cut countless cords of firewood with a 40cc craftsman and never questioned it..he thinks im an idiot with all my saws..he doesnt understand


----------



## SAWMIKAZE (Feb 27, 2014)

You will be happy goin 50 and 70..go buy em


----------



## dl5205 (Feb 27, 2014)

A 50cc/ 70cc combo is the most near perfect two-saw "plan". Get the 70cc first, then add the 50cc later. Seriously. If I had to have one saw to use from here on out, it would be my favorite 70cc. That's just my opinion, but I'll stick by it.


----------



## nmurph (Feb 27, 2014)

The 50/70 thing is about perfect if you are felling and limbing, but when the wood is dumped on the ground with nary a twig attached, that's the time to grab a (ported) 60cc and go to town.


----------



## blsnelling (Feb 27, 2014)

nmurph said:


> The 50/70 thing is about perfect if you are felling and limbing, but when the wood is dumped on the ground with nary a twig attached, that's the time to grab a (ported) 60cc and go to town.


I'll take the ported 372 to that pile!


----------



## Tjcole50 (Feb 27, 2014)

I'm to back and forth . Hell I just called up my friend and told him to quote the 27 ton splitter and 362 20" . He told me if I bought the 362 he would throw in a saw case chaps and an extra skip tooth..... Won't do it if I go 261c......

Edit
My gut is telling me to go 362 and use my 5020 poulan (my hey u can borrow my saw) for pinches


----------



## MustangMike (Feb 27, 2014)

Tjcole50 said:


> I'm to back and forth . Hell I just called up my friend and told him to quote the 27 ton splitter and 362 20" . He told me if I bought the 362 he would throw in a saw case chaps and an extra skip tooth..... Won't do it if I go 261c......
> 
> Edit
> My gut is telling me to go 362 and use my 5020 poulan (my hey u can borrow my saw) for pinches



If you go with the 362, get the C-M version, you will not regret it. It will cut like a 70 cc saw, but will be lighter. The new saws with Auto Tune and M-Tronic cut like they are a size larger, without the weight. They also start easier and are always in tune. Almost everyone who has either M-Tronic or Auto Tune says that is all they will get going forward. (I had to force my guy to get it, he was still trying to move in stock regular 362s). Max RPM on the 362 C-M is 14,000, max power is at 10,000, you will love it!

I can not fault the 50cc / 70cc two saw plan, but if I had to go with just one saw it would be a 60cc. You can always get a smaller / lighter saw later, and the new 60cc saws will cut right with an older 70cc saw.


----------



## Locust Cutter (Feb 27, 2014)

blsnelling said:


> I'll take the ported 372 to that pile!


Equipped with an 8-pin pulling square ground chain Brad? Sounds good to me anyway.



Tjcole50 said:


> I'm to back and forth . Hell I just called up my friend and told him to quote the 27 ton splitter and 362 20" . He told me if I bought the 362 he would throw in a *saw case chaps and an extra skip tooth.....* Won't do it if I go 261c......
> Edit
> My gut is telling me to go 362 and use my 5020 poulan (my hey u can borrow my saw) for pinches


Whoa - Friends don't let friends run Poulans... LMAO You didn't mention earlier that you had another saw (outside of the dead 290 - What DID happen to it by chance and do you still have it? It may be salvageable...).
If you do the MS362, DON'T DO IT, unless it's the C(M) version and there's absolutely NO need with a 20" bar on that saw to run skip chain, unless you just hate filing. The case and chaps are about mandatory, but if it was my $$$, it would be a pair of Labonville chaps as they're a lot better than Stihl, but ANY for you is better than none so it's all about priorities.



MustangMike said:


> If you go with the 362, get the C-M version, you will not regret it. It will cut like a 70 cc saw, but will be lighter. The new saws with Auto Tune and M-Tronic cut like they are a size larger, without the weight. They also start easier and are always in tune. Almost everyone who has either M-Tronic or Auto Tune says that is all they will get going forward. (I had to force my guy to get it, he was still trying to move in stock regular 362s). Max RPM on the 362 C-M is 14,000, max power is at 10,000, you will love it!
> *I can not fault the 50cc / 70cc two saw plan*, but if I had to go with just one saw it would be a 60cc. *You can always get a smaller / lighter saw* later, and the new 60cc saws will cut right with an older 70cc saw.



Pf course if you REALLY want power and versatility, go 50cc/100cc and FTW! Seriously though, there was little in the OP's pics which couldn't have been ably dispatched with a 261C-M, especially ported. The get either the 441 or 461 (and get THAT one ported) and the only reason you'd need more would be if you had to run and properly oil better than a 28" bar buried...


----------



## Locust Cutter (Feb 27, 2014)

For kicks, get on youtube and search for Ported Stihl MS261c-m, MS362c-m, MS441c-m and MS461... Thhe watch the stock videos... They are all fine saws stock. Ported is a whole other level, with the 441 apparently becoming it's own little monster...


----------



## zogger (Feb 27, 2014)

A dolmar 6400 just went up in the trading post


----------



## Tjcole50 (Feb 27, 2014)

I could keep my 311 and rent a splitter but where is the fun In that?


----------



## Locust Cutter (Feb 27, 2014)

Honestly unless you need to trade the 311 from a $$$ perspective, I'd keep it an buy one or the other and then either sell t, or keep it for nasty stuff which you wouldn't want to use a pro saw for. Did you say that the 311 has been muffler modded? If not, do it and retune it and you may discover that a 261 makes a lot more sense. If you already have and are comfortable using it as a small saw, get your bigger one and be happy. I really like the 50/70/90 setup as it covers more needs than many people have, but as I recall, the Scout motto is "Be Prepared". What was the splitter that you're buying just out of question?


----------



## Tjcole50 (Feb 27, 2014)

Either a gravely 22ton or 27 ton coming from the same dealer as the saw which is a friend of mines kubota dealer. For some odd reason I just can't decide between the 261c-m or 362. I mean although I am cutting much much more than I was am I justified going pro or will this 311 stand the test of time for another 10 years cutting 1-2 days a week at 8 hrs a day? Like I said once we are each 3 years ahead on our firewood we are selling the excess. I like the idea of starting over with the 50cc that I truly wanted when I bought my first saw but at the same time I feel I could buy that 362c-m and be done buying saws for 20 years ( yeah right) also are their issues with the new 362 air filtration? I have heard that small saw dust is making its way past the pre filter into the saw?

Edit 
Reason for selling/trade of my 311 is because I feel either the 261/362 will prove no need for the 311 realistically


----------



## MustangMike (Feb 27, 2014)

Tjcole50 said:


> Either a gravely 22ton or 27 ton coming from the same dealer as the saw which is a friend of mines kubota dealer. For some odd reason I just can't decide between the 261c-m or 362. I mean although I am cutting much much more than I was am I justified going pro or will this 311 stand the test of time for another 10 years cutting 1-2 days a week at 8 hrs a day? Like I said once we are each 3 years ahead on our firewood we are selling the excess. I like the idea of starting over with the 50cc that I truly wanted when I bought my first saw but at the same time I feel I could buy that 362c-m and be done buying saws for 20 years ( yeah right) also are their issues with the new 362 air filtration? I have heard that small saw dust is making its way past the pre filter into the saw?
> 
> Edit
> Reason for selling/trade of my 311 is because I feel either the 261/362 will prove no need for the 311 realistically



The C-M version fixed the filtration problem. I you are going with one saw for a while, I would highly recommend the 362 C-M. It is a pound lighter than the 311, will cut much better, and should last you for 20 years, my 044 has and is still going. When I recently rebuilt the carb, it looked like new. I don't think there is any debate but that Stihl builds their professional saws to last. Weight, handling, and cutting speed may all be debated, but not the endurance of Stihl Pro Saws.

The M-Tronic saws all cut better than their rated Hp because the timing and fuel mix are adjusted while you are in the wood. You will like it, just give it some break in time (mine kept building power for 5 or 6 tanks of fuel). I also removed the Muffler Screen, which you can always put back if you want to. If I had to choose just one saw between my 362 C-M, 10mm 044, 441 (pre M-Tronic), or my brother's 460, it would be the 362 C-M, and I really love my 044.

If your wood is clean, I like a 20" bar and Stihl yellow RS chain. You don't have to reach too much, and if the wood is larger than 20" just go over the top and down the back side a little and the remainder is now less than 20". I've dropped 30" trees with a 20" bar, just start by taking the sides in a little bit first.

Good Luck with your choice.
MustangMike


----------



## Franny K (Feb 27, 2014)

I read most if not all of this thread. It is an interesting wood supply, what someone with a processor chooses not to process. I can see the piles in the picture but suspect you will have some big nasty stuff and mostly smaller stuff like shown. Since you got sold a saw you want to trade in or sell off to replace I have to wonder if you will get the right splitter or perhaps one small fast one and one larger slower one. I think I actually found this site with a long thread about dr making a rack and pinion splitter. There are a lot you tube splitter videos out there. Perhaps your time might be better spent elsewhere on this site discussing splitters. I do see a disconnect sometimes porting is all the rage and sometimes the warranty is the main thing. Not sure how the wood gets from that 1000 acres being logged to piles near those and then rejected by the processor guy but some of the piles might be a lot more muddy than what is in the pictures here.


----------



## Tjcole50 (Feb 27, 2014)

Their are some gnarly looking piles on the other side of the creek... He is very picky on what he keeps . He has so much coming I that he is only interested in straight clean main logs. But he still has his guys limb everything and skid steer everything into piles.


----------



## ash man (Feb 27, 2014)

If you continue to frequent AS you will need the 6 saw plan eventually anyways, might as well get started. If I wasn't married with kids, I'd have 3-4 times the saws. Get em before its to late.


----------



## Tjcole50 (Feb 28, 2014)

Should have made this a poll ms 261c-m or ms362c-m ... Based on firewood cutting and pictures posted above what would be your choice between the two? Porting would not be an option for 2 years


----------



## z71mike (Feb 28, 2014)

362


----------



## SawNoob (Feb 28, 2014)

Another vote for the 362c-m ! I bought mine 2 weeks ago and have run about 3 gallons through it. I've left it 100% stock and it does everything I ask of it. I'd love to MM and have it ported but I cant quit cutting with it ! It did take some time to break in , I was less than thrilled with it the first 2 tanks but after that it really started to come alive. Been cutting mostly standing dead hardwoods 16" - 22" , cuts like a dream.


----------



## ash man (Feb 28, 2014)

IMO you have to think long term also considering the $ difference isn't that great between a 362 and 441 and the weight. Pro saws last for a lot of years and you won't always be cutting tops. I have a friend that has an owb and also cuts for his mom and grandpa, and has been happy with a 260 for many years. He just borrowed his bil 660 and realized how much easier and faster it will cut bigger stuff and now is in the market for a 70-95 cc saw to complement his limbing saw. Having a saw able to run a larger bar will enable you to take on larger trees in the future. just my 2 cents.


----------



## Tjcole50 (Feb 28, 2014)

I'm at a toss up. The 261c-m now allows me a larger saw down the rd for two saw plan. 362c-m I feel is great all around and sadly realistically a new purchase or adding would be way down the list if I go 362. If I go 261c-m it will be 3/8 on a 16". 362 would sport 16-20"

We will be cleaning this guys logging crew left behinds for a few more years maybe longer so tops will be all it sees for some time. Granted some tops can be large but most everything is under 18" from what I have seen so far. But we are going to start selling firewood also


----------



## z71mike (Feb 28, 2014)

Sounds like ya wanna set yourself up for a 2 saw future. So get the 441 now and 261 later.


----------



## walexa07 (Feb 28, 2014)

Tjcole50 said:


> Should have made this a poll ms 261c-m or ms362c-m ... Based on firewood cutting and pictures posted above what would be your choice between the two? Porting would not be an option for 2 years



You need to identify your long term goal (saw plan) for anyone to contribute anything that means something. Advice has been given, saw plans suggested. Outside of that, you probably just need to run the saws you are interested in and decide from that. If you are just interested in adding a single saw to your stable the 362 is probably the ticket. If you are looking out further ahead, you need to consider if you are after a 50/70 saw plan or a 60/80 or 90 saw plan. I believe both saws you are considering now are good solid saws and either will handle what it appears you are wanting to do; recommending one over the other doesn't mean much unless you know where you want to end up. My only hesitation on recommending the 362 is that I would want a lighter saw in my lineup at some point or another, which would probably be a 261. Then the step up from the 261 to 362 is not much - and I'd rather make the next size jump for my larger saw. Of course if you go with the 362, you could add a 241 as your small saw at a later date and it's even lighter than the 261. Most are going to recommend what they have if they are happy with it - I am no different, so take that for what it's worth.

Waylan


----------



## XSKIER (Feb 28, 2014)

z71mike said:


> Sounds like ya wanna set yourself up for a 2 saw future. So get the 441 now and 261 later.



Yes. A MS 441 R C-M with 24" sugi will cut any piece of wood that a MS 261 C-M with 16" E can. However, it doesn't work too well the other way around. If you have "free" money now, get the larger saw. It will be easier to scrape together $619 than $979 in cash in the future. Furthermore, I would trade the MS 311 with 20" E off for a MS 260 PRO with 16" E.


----------



## Tjcole50 (Feb 28, 2014)

That's the problem I can't decide. I would like a one saw plan. Less to maintain less $ and the 362 will hold it's own on everything I throw at it. It's not much heavier than the 261


----------



## shootingarts (Feb 28, 2014)

Tjcole50 said:


> That's the problem I can't decide. I would like a one saw plan. Less to maintain less $ and the 362 will hold it's own on everything I throw at it. It's not much heavier than the 261



Seems like you have commented over and over that you like the 362. Think you have decided! Go get it. Part of satisfaction with a tool is using one you like.

Hu


----------



## Tjcole50 (Feb 28, 2014)

Should say (can't decide if I want) hah


----------



## z71mike (Feb 28, 2014)

Go buy the 362 and post pics! Done.


----------



## MustangMike (Feb 28, 2014)

I agree, 362 C-M, you will not regret it.


----------



## shootingarts (Feb 28, 2014)

Problem solved! We are good at spending other people's money.

Hu


----------



## Tjcole50 (Feb 28, 2014)

This place is evil but in a good way hah


----------



## z71mike (Feb 28, 2014)

shootingarts said:


> Problem solved! We are good at spending other people's money.
> 
> Hu


Haha right on!


----------



## Tjcole50 (Feb 28, 2014)

How is the antivibe on a 261/362 compared to my 311? If I start over and go 261 will I be dissapointed in power vs my 311? Honestly I'm overthinking all of this but want to start over again right and not look back . I do this with all purchases usually


----------



## z71mike (Feb 28, 2014)

Dude


----------



## Tjcole50 (Feb 28, 2014)

I'm killing u aren't i ! Haha me too


----------



## showrguy (Feb 28, 2014)

z71mike said:


> Dude


 i agree......
go buy a damn saw allready !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ash man (Feb 28, 2014)

like I said earlier most members on here have a multiple saw plan. Limbing, mid sized firewood saw and larger felling/bucking saw(just in case we run across the big stuff). If it were me I'd either get the 261 or 441. not much difference in weight or price of a 362 compared to a 441. Go big or go home.


----------



## nmurph (Feb 28, 2014)

He's not limbing so a 50cc saw loses some of it's appeal.
The wood in that stack isn't big enough for a 70cc saw to shine.

Personally, I'd be all over that ported 562 in the classifieds.


----------



## mopar3 (Feb 28, 2014)

I think you really can't go wrong here. A new 261 or 362 is a big step up. The pro saws run a lot better than the mid range saws. I like to use the right size tool for the job at hand. I always have the 261 and 441c in the truck when I head out to cut wood. I think the 261 is run more. I really only use the 441 for felling and cutting up the big logs over 8-10 inches. I don't think you need a 441 to buck up tops and smaller wood.


----------



## ktoom (Feb 28, 2014)

Sounds like you should just get the 362. The weight of the 441 is what deture's me from wanting one.

I also agree that a 241 might be a good idea down the road for the smaller stuff.

Just from reading the posts, it dont seem like you know what your gonna be really cutting down the road. At least the 362 isnt lacking a lot of power for big stuff and will never be underpowered when your cutting the small stuff. 

Do you really see yourself using 2 different saws when you go out cutting???


----------



## Tjcole50 (Feb 28, 2014)

No I don't really see myself useing 2 saws. 2 bars yes two saw does sound fun . Lurking through other forums tho is what has me twisted. A lot of guys with larger saws say they use their 346xp and 260/261 much more than their larger saws. 60cc seems to be an all around total package for a firewood cutting/selling person like myself. I called my friend and told him I will have a decision for him tommorow . Right now it's the 362c-m and 22 ton splitter and trading my saw in

He also said the 241c-m is junk? Don't know why but I have a serious want for a small 14-16" lightweight power house. A ported 241 just sounds fun ! Anyone know what they retail for?
Hell I could keep my 311 and pick up a 241c-m if it cuts close to a 261 unless 261 just smokes it ..... Twisted again . I will not dissapoint u guys haha there will be a new saw soon!!


----------



## Tjcole50 (Feb 28, 2014)

I'm a mess and if I stay a member here I will have 20 saws this time next year........
I have figured it out ... I think but going to get 362cm now then a 241cm those you tube vids look like a blast running that little bastard! 40cc/60cc it is!


----------



## demc570 (Feb 28, 2014)

i stated with echo 452 vl,then bought new ms361,then bought 660 new,then sold 660,then got a 028,then 044 month ago..now i have the 361,o28 and 044.....with o44 the 361 and 028 dont get used unless o44 runs out fuel,saying no matter how big,small wood is i just like the 044...now i been on the fence myself to replace o28 with either new 441c or 261c,since o44 is pretty rough......what would have been better for me could have been 261 and 441.but for me the 361-60 cc,is real close to weight of 261-50 cc,with 361 having more power.i just like 60 plus cc saws better,tho i havent tried the 261c yet.lot guys like 50 and 70 cc saw,i kinda like 60 and 70plus cc plan...i also started with 16" bar on my echo and 361 for years,then moved to a 20" bar,and have found that for the most part 20" is best all around size for me from small to large trees.....if it were me and knew one saw was all i ever need the 362 would be the ticket,but if i knew i would need at least 2 saws,i would either have a 261c/362c and 441c with 20" on small saws and 25 on large saw...just my experience with c.a.d....good luck in your decision,let us know what you get!


----------



## mopar3 (Feb 28, 2014)

The 241 is with in 50.00 of the 261. You can't go wrong with a pro Stihl. Run that 362 for 2 years and you could sell it and get a good chunk of change for it. You see beat up saws on craigslist for all the money lol.


----------



## Tjcole50 (Feb 28, 2014)

Pics will be posted soon!


----------



## ash man (Feb 28, 2014)

where is saw troll with the stats when you need him????


----------



## Locust Cutter (Feb 28, 2014)

IDK. Too bad he couldn't be convinced into a 550xp and a 441m-tronic... That would make a bad little firewood combo, especially as 441's can be built far meaner than 372xps (and I LOVE mine). I would trade my 261 for a 550xp in a minute. The power is awesome for it's size, but it's near the same weight as my 562xp... It is a fantastic firewood saw, but for a limbing saw I'd rather have the nimbleness and top-end of the 550xp. I see less of a difference between the 261/362 saws than the 550xp/562xp both from power and handling perspectives. 

OP,
BUY the 362 (the 562 ported in the classifieds would be a hell of a deal) and be done with it. You'll have other toys later, effectively negating any need of balance or pre-planning. It's now a guarantee seeing as your on this site...


----------



## tallguys (Feb 28, 2014)

OP, just go and buy the 261 or 362... doesn't make much difference anymore.

Now that you're lurking around AS, soon enough you'll be buying more saws than you ever intended to.


----------



## Tjcole50 (Feb 28, 2014)

Damnit haha


----------



## z71mike (Feb 28, 2014)

Tjcole50 said:


> He also said the 241c-m is junk?


He's an idiot.

Though I've never seen one, Snelling loves his. And I put stock in his opinion.


----------



## Tjcole50 (Feb 28, 2014)

I'm really liking what I have read/watched on that 241 it's making me debate keeping my 311 and snatching one up! 241 ported could be a mean little bastard . I even read some posts stating it's better than the 261? This could be the beginning of my 2 saw plan!


----------



## SAWMIKAZE (Feb 28, 2014)

Locust Cutter said:


> IDK. Too bad he couldn't be convinced into a 550xp and a 441m-tronic... That would make a bad little firewood combo, especially as 441's can be built far meaner than 372xps (and I LOVE mine). I would trade my 261 for a 550xp in a minute. The power is awesome for it's size, but it's near the same weight as my 562xp... It is a fantastic firewood saw, but for a limbing saw I'd rather have the nimbleness and top-end of the 550xp. I see less of a difference between the 261/362 saws than the 550xp/562xp both from power and handling perspectives.
> 
> OP,
> BUY the 362 (the 562 ported in the classifieds would be a hell of a deal) and be done with it. You'll have other toys later, effectively negating any need of balance or pre-planning. It's now a guarantee seeing as your on this site...



I agree here..since im not a timber faller daily , the handling of a large saw doesnt mean much to me ..i like husqvarna/jonsered 50cc saws and the 441 c-m idea..handling of large saws isnt an issue bucking firewood..maybe the new autotune 70cc swedes will be impressive..if they are anything like their young siblings it will be an impressive saw


----------



## Tjcole50 (Feb 28, 2014)

Those little 241 even available to us yet?


----------



## SawTroll (Feb 28, 2014)

mopar3 said:


> The 241 is with in 50.00 of the 261. You can't go wrong with a pro Stihl. Run that 362 for 2 years and you could sell it and get a good chunk of change for it. You see beat up saws on craigslist for all the money lol.




You very well can, if you pick a MS261 or 362, or any model with the "CQ" feature.


----------



## SawTroll (Feb 28, 2014)

ash man said:


> where is saw troll with the stats when you need him????




What stats do you want?


----------



## Tjcole50 (Feb 28, 2014)

SawTroll said:


> You very well can, if you pick a MS261 or 362.


U suggesting getting rid of 311 haha here is the evil


----------



## SawTroll (Feb 28, 2014)

Tjcole50 said:


> U suggesting getting rid of 311 haha here is the evil



Well, I didn't say that - but since you ask, yes! The MS311 likely has the worst power to weight ratio of any saw about 60cc (if not all sizes) from a major brand, and it is a bulky and cheaply made clamshell design with a plastic case.


----------



## SAWMIKAZE (Feb 28, 2014)

Sawtroll may hate the 311/391 more than any other saw...and with good reason


----------



## nmurph (Feb 28, 2014)

DOOOD, listen to me-

362CM are heavy and feel bulky. I owned one and sold it. The 562 is much smaller in the hands than the Stihl.

You REALLY don't need 40cc or 50cc saw unless you are limbing. Get a 60cc or maybe 70cc.


----------



## Tjcole50 (Feb 28, 2014)

Will be gone soon boys going with the 362 and I would like to try out one of those 241 down the road


----------



## Locust Cutter (Feb 28, 2014)

Tjcole50 said:


> Those little 241 even available to us yet?


Yes they are. I have yet to run one, but a fellow who lives near me is an AS member and has one of the recently Snellerized 241's... We plan on having a mini/micro (How many people seperate mini from micro in GTG vernacular?) GTG soon and will be playing in some Hedge, Oak, possibly Locust and whatever else I can round up as I'd like to try his toys and He, mine. I can't wait as a powerful little 14" saw can be a delight to run.


----------



## ash man (Feb 28, 2014)

Saw troll I was just looking for someone else to mention the weight and bulkiness of the 362, but nmurph already did and op mind is made up. 362 is a good saw, and I'm sure he will be happy.


----------



## Tjcole50 (Feb 28, 2014)

Now the one I chose is to heavy  killing me


----------



## SawTroll (Feb 28, 2014)

ash man said:


> Saw troll I was just looking for someone else to mention the weight and bulkiness of the 362, but nmurph already did and op mind is made up. 362 is a good saw, and I'm sure he will be happy.



It is a good choise, *if it has to be a Stihl.*


----------



## MustangMike (Mar 1, 2014)

It is a pound lighter than the 311 and will cut way better.


----------



## MustangMike (Mar 1, 2014)

No one calls the 044 heavy & bulky, yet the 362 C-M will cut right with it and feels much lighter and more nimble. I hefted both a 562 and 362 side by side and could not really tell the difference. I think this bulky nonsense as it pertains to the 362 is a bunch of nonsense. Most people posting it have never run one.


----------



## KenJax Tree (Mar 1, 2014)

Picking both up and running both is different. And yes i've run a 362 just not M-Tronic





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ash man (Mar 1, 2014)

No one called the 044 heavy or bulky because it wasn't. 13.9 lbs for a 70.7 cc saw at 5.4 bhp had a great power to weight ratio. 362cm at 13 lbs. and 4.6 bhp not so much. just to prove I'm not all husky, how about my 7900 at 13.9 lbs and 6.2 bhp. Or my jred at 12.3 lbs and 4.8 bhp. Not to mention buying the 2260 already ported from terry Landrum for about the same price as a new 362cm. Just say in. Like troll said, if its got to be a Stihl 362 is a good choice.


----------



## MustangMike (Mar 1, 2014)

I have seen numerous published weights for the 044, including a Stihl manual that said the powerhead was 13 lbs, which is rubbish. After hearing all the talk about how heavy the 441s are, I put both my 044 and 441 on the scale, both with 20" bar and chain, and both full of fluids. OK, so the 044 holds a little more fluid, but that is how you use it. They were both 18.5 lbs. To tell you the truth, when using the 044 or 441 (pre M-Tonic), I had a hard time telling the difference and both saws cut the same. (even thought the 044 was rated at 5.1 Hp and the 441 at 5.6 Hp) If you listened to the posts, you would think the 441 is as heavy as a Sherman Tank. It is a little bulkier, but the weight difference is minimal.

Also, a lot of people think the early 044s that were rated at 5.1 Hp cut better than the latter 044/440s that were rated at 5.4 Hp.

The 362 C-M is noticeably lighter and more nimble than those 2 saws, but will cut right with them.

Also, rated Hp does not mean much. The saws with the new electronics cut well beyond their rated Hp #s, so that is just a foolish game to play.

The bottom line is if you like the way your saw feels, and it get the job done for you, than that is all that matters. People can have their preferences, but to make a big deal of the fact that the 362 is less than 1/2 lb heavier than the 562 (and they are both the same size, I put them right next to each other) is ridiculous.


----------



## ash man (Mar 1, 2014)

I agree about just being happy with your saws and how they cut. I'm very happy with mine as you are with yours.


----------



## dl5205 (Mar 1, 2014)

ash man said:


> 7900 at 13.9 lbs.



I like your post but most 7900s will be 14.6# and up. Not meant in an unfriendly way at all.


----------



## ash man (Mar 1, 2014)

dl5205 I was quoting what my manual states. I know there is some controversy how Dolmar came up with 13.9#, but like Mustang Mike is famous for saying it feels every bit as light as my 372xp-xt. I own both and usually grab the 7900 before the 372 meant to use


----------



## dl5205 (Mar 1, 2014)

MustangMike said:


> I put both my 044 and 441 on the scale, both with 20" bar and chain, and both full of fluids.



Dry Powerhead Only, the 044 is measurably lighter than a 441.


----------



## dl5205 (Mar 1, 2014)

MustangMike said:


> The 362 C-M is noticeably lighter and more nimble than those 2 saws, but will cut right with them.



Mike, you like your new 362, and rightly so. You also go out of your way to not knock other people's choices or favorites. I like that about you.

To say a 362 will "cut right with" a 044 or 441 is borderline hyperbole, in my opinion.


----------



## SAWMIKAZE (Mar 1, 2014)

Id take a ported 2260 from terry anyday over a 362..aside from performance..the price of stihl saws is getting out of control , but thats who the OP is stickin with so our opinions dont matter in that reguard


----------



## MustangMike (Mar 1, 2014)

While the 70 cc saw may have a little more torque (not much), but I believe the 362 has peak Hp at a higher RPM (10,000), so it may go threw most wood even faster. I agree the prices are outrageous, but my my dealer wanted the same price for the 362 and 562, and I've been know to keep a saw for 20 years. As my Dad used to say, "quality will be remembered long after the price paid is forgotten".


----------



## SAWMIKAZE (Mar 1, 2014)

Id eat crow if i was wrong , i had a 10mm 044 with only a dual port that i can assure you no 60cc saw would cut with , i sold it to a guy i still talk to..i miss that saw


----------



## mopar3 (Mar 1, 2014)

I was at the saw shop today and was handling the different saws. I was impressed with how small the 550xp was it seems tiny compared to my 261. I have not run any of the new husky pro saws but I sure would like to. I went with the Stihl saws mainly due to the fact that they last. When I was looking at used saws the used Stihls looked like they had been through hell and they still wanted 450-500 for them. A 372xp running seems to be about 500 as well. I need a crank seal for a ms270 they wanted 25.25 for it. I had to pass.


----------



## mopar3 (Mar 1, 2014)

For what its worth the right sized saw for the job will last longer and get more done. Using a 50cc for bucking logs over 8-10" doesn't make sense. Lugging a 70+cc saw to buzz off branches makes no sense. The 60cc will do both well. Anybody in NH with a 562 xp wanna cut wood tomorrow?


----------



## ash man (Mar 1, 2014)

I just cut up a big red oak top 16" at the base today with a 550xp I got from mesapura a member on here that seems to always have a ready supply line new husky saws and its sweet. Combination of speed and torque. Don't let its light weight and nimble small size fool you. Just get one. You won't regret it.


----------



## KenJax Tree (Mar 1, 2014)

I got one from him too


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tjcole50 (Mar 1, 2014)

mopar3 said:


> For what its worth the right sized saw for the job will last longer and get more done. Using a 50cc for bucking logs over 8-10" doesn't make sense. Lugging a 70+cc saw to buzz off branches makes no sense. The 60cc will do both well. Anybody in NH with a 562 xp wanna cut wood tomorrow?


Teamwork! I like it... I have settled on the 362c-m and purchasing a little 241cm next year to compliment it. Know versatility wise the 60cc doesn't do anything perfect but can be applied to all of my past and current cutting. Hell I made my ms290 cut a 30+" bur oak out front of my house. Did it suck ? Yes but it did do it! I I'll purchase a 24/25" bar , whatever still calls it for the 362 for the very very rare cases I will need. But realistically I see the 40/60 cc saw plan as being a great combo for my firewood cutting! Also going pro saw is a step up wether I go 50-70cc. Going up to make the deal Monday pics to follow!


----------



## z71mike (Mar 1, 2014)

Tjcole50 said:


> Going up to make the deal Monday pics to follow!


Good! But, with you, I'll believe it when I see it. Haha jk


----------



## SAWMIKAZE (Mar 1, 2014)

I bucked loads of ash, cherry, and poplar all day today with my 261 , biggest was 22 inches..50cc saws will cut wood bigger than 8 to 10 inches .


----------



## Tjcole50 (Mar 1, 2014)

If I purchase both 241 16" and 362 20" will this be a case of useing the 241 95% of the time? I see some reviews saying it is rivaling the 261 and closer to the 260.

Don't get mad! Just saw talk which is good!!!


----------



## MustangMike (Mar 1, 2014)

I never seem to be able to cut any wood with a dry Powerhead, but when someone learns how to do it, please let me know.

But I have cut a woodpile alternating between using my bone stock 044 and the 362 C-M with the muffler screen removed. The wood was mostly Locust and Red Oak, and both saws did great. The biggest difference I noted switching from one saw to the other was the weight, not the cutting speed. Then I dropped a 30" White Oak with the 362 and proceeded to cut it all to firewood size. The wood was dead and dry and hard to cut. When I started cutting at the fork (which was about 10' up), the 362 seemed like it could use a little help, so I broke out the 044 and to my surprise it did not seem to go through it noticeably faster. That V grain in the fork was just tough for both saws.

I have also seen many people say their 562 cuts like a 70 cc saw, and I believe it. And anyone who has run a 441 C-M knows how much better it cuts than the non-M-Tonic version, so I'm a bit puzzled why the 362 C-M seems to get no respect. It is a very good saw.


----------



## z71mike (Mar 1, 2014)

You can never go too big. I lived the first 7 years of firewood cutting with only an 064. I didn't get 'tired'. I loved it's a$$kicking ability and laughed at how fast it went through wood.


----------



## MustangMike (Mar 1, 2014)

dl5205 said:


> Dry Powerhead Only, the 044 is measurably lighter than a 441.




I would like to see it, I bet they are only about a quarter pound apart. In fact, the wrap handle 440 weights more than the 441. Now consider that the 441 will cut the same length of time with 10 - 20 percent less fuel (which is why the tank is smaller), so where is the weight saving when you are using it? You can't cut wood with an empty saw.


----------



## mopar3 (Mar 1, 2014)

Mike the regular 362 was viewed as kind of a dud by some I think. The 362cm is so new that not many people have run one yet. I liked my regular 362 and would buy the C version.


----------



## Tjcole50 (Mar 1, 2014)

mopar3 said:


> Mike the regular 362 was viewed as kind of a dud by some I think. The 362cm is so new that not many people have run one yet. I liked my regular 362 and would buy the C version.


Newbie to a lot of this but from all of my reading mtronic should improve basically any model stihl . Not personal experience just arm chair warriors postings
I know muffler mod posts are beat to death here. But will mtronic compensate for a muffler mod if I do one? Also by my understanding you remove muffler and open open each end of the muffler aka saw side and exhaust exit side correct? Obviously remove debris and re assemble. Is there also any correlation to size ratios for each side of muffler? Like say 80% of hole size saw side and as big as possible on muffler exit? If that makes sense


----------



## KenJax Tree (Mar 1, 2014)

Not sure about a big noticeable gain just removing the spark screen but if you say so.....it worked on the 200T.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nmurph (Mar 1, 2014)

MustangMike said:


> No one calls the 044 heavy & bulky, yet the 362 C-M will cut right with it and feels much lighter and more nimble. I hefted both a 562 and 362 side by side and could not really tell the difference. I think this bulky nonsense as it pertains to the 362 is a bunch of nonsense. Most people posting it have never run one.


No, it won't. Stick it in 20"+ and you will see the difference.



MustangMike said:


> It is a pound lighter than the 311 and will cut way better.



I've never weighed a 311, but a 310 weighs in about 13.5lbs. I know the new series is heavier than the 1127s, but the 362CM is about 13.4. I seriously doubt that the 311 gained nearly a pound over the previous model. The 362 will out cut the 311.


dl5205 said:


> I like your post but most 7900s will be 14.6# and up. Not meant in an unfriendly way at all.



Yes, the 7900 weighs about 14lb 10oz.


dl5205 said:


> Dry Powerhead Only, the 044 is measurably lighter than a 441.



Yes, the 441 OE is right at 15lbs and the CM is heavier still. An 044 is right at 14lbs.


dl5205 said:


> Mike, you like your new 362, and rightly so. You also go out of your way to not knock other people's choices or favorites. I like that about you.
> 
> To say a 362 will "cut right with" a 044 or 441 is borderline hyperbole, in my opinion.



There's no borderline in it.


SAWMIKAZE said:


> Id take a ported 2260 from terry anyday over a 362..aside from performance..the price of stihl saws is getting out of control , but thats who the OP is stickin with so our opinions dont matter in that reguard



We've tried to persuade him, but he's determined to own a creamsickle.


----------



## Termite (Mar 1, 2014)

ash man said:


> No one called the 044 heavy or bulky because it wasn't. 13.9 lbs for a 70.7 cc saw at 5.4 bhp had a great power to weight ratio. 362cm at 13 lbs. and 4.6 bhp not so much. just to prove I'm not all husky, how about my 7900 at 13.9 lbs and 6.2 bhp. Or my jred at 12.3 lbs and 4.8 bhp. Not to mention buying the 2260 already ported from terry Landrum for about the same price as a new 362cm. Just say in. Like troll said, if its got to be a Stihl 362 is a good choice.



I bought one of those at the WKY gtg. It has become my favorite saw. I don't much care to run my non-ported 2153 anymore. 

How much is a stihl 362cmuch?


----------



## mopar3 (Mar 1, 2014)

TJ the M tronic tunes for max rpms in the cut. It will compensate for muffler mods and porting ect. It is better than a regular carb imo. I have the 441c and it seems to be at peak all the time. The 362 cm is an improvement. Part of the reason the Husky guys love the 562 so was the auto tune that the regular 362 lacked.


----------



## SawTroll (Mar 1, 2014)

nmurph said:


> DOOOD, listen to me-
> 
> 362CM are heavy and feel bulky. I owned one and sold it. The 562 is much smaller in the hands than the Stihl.
> 
> You REALLY don't need 40cc or 50cc saw unless you are limbing. Get a 60cc or maybe 70cc.


Show me a serious saw user that doesn't limb trees!


----------



## SawTroll (Mar 1, 2014)

MustangMike said:


> It is a pound lighter than the 311 and will cut way better.



Maybe, but it still isn't good enough to compare well to the Husky counterparts.


----------



## SawTroll (Mar 1, 2014)

dl5205 said:


> I like your post but most 7900s will be 14.6# and up. Not meant in an unfriendly way at all.




Dolmar is notorious for stating "optimistic" specs, specially in the US.


----------



## ash man (Mar 1, 2014)

I agree Dolmar may have fibed on the weight of the 7900 a little, but its still one of the better power to weight saws out there, unlike some of the newer generation cream sickle saws IMO.


----------



## moody (Mar 2, 2014)

Flog me if you want but..... I've been using a 044 for the past week running with a 20 in b &c. And by using I mean for everything limbing and bucking. Aside from the air filtration sucking something vicious I love it. I prefer running 70 cc saw with a 20. I get good balance plenty of power and at not much more weight than a 60cc. I'm not a big guy 5'8-6'6 depending on the convenience store and I feel like I'm more productive carrying the 70cc the whole day. I can noodle the knotty larger rounds in a timely manner. 

Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## MustangMike (Mar 2, 2014)

People are entitled to their own opinions, but not their own facts, so let's straighten out a few things here:

1) A 441 C-M is 14.6 lbs, and wrap handle 440 is 14.8 lbs. Saying a 441 is 15 lbs is Bull S****

2) A 362 C-M is 13 lbs (both per the literature and the one on the scale that was posted on in this website). The 311 is 14 lbs.

3) I run 20" bars on all my saws, and had them both buried in some hard to cut dead, dry White Oak.

4) SawTroll, the only guy on this website that I found that owned both a 562 XP and 362 C-M said they both cut about the same, and he preferred the 362. Now why would a person who owns both saws be bias???????? Perhaps it is someone else who is bias, have you ever had an opinion not in favor of Husky?

5) And Finally, "he bought the 362 C-M because he was determined to by a Creamsikle" Sure, it had nothing to do with the fact that some on this website were on their 2nd 562, or had their carb replaced, and were still having the hesitation issues that Husky has yet to admit exists, or that the bar on the 562 will not interchange with my 044, or that the controls on the 362 C-M are just easier to use. Push the control lever down and pull the cord ... period! No purge bubble, half choke, full choke and videos made to show you the proper starting procedures, it was just my BIAS, SURE!!!!!

You knotheads can go fly a kite.


----------



## MustangMike (Mar 2, 2014)

And while I'm on the subject, another reason I choose the 362 was because M-Tronic seems to be more sophisticated than Auto Tune. M-Tronic claims to control both the timing and air/fuel mixture, Auto Tune only claims to control the Air Fuel mixture. M-Tronic states to put the control lever in the Start position and the saw will adjust the mixture base on temperature, etc. Auto Tune still has half choke and choke, you guess. M-Tronic says it will adjust to new conditions after 3-5 cuts of 12" wood, Auto Tune says it will adjust in 3-5 minutes under load (a heck of a big difference).

That said, I think both systems work extraordinarily well after the saw is running and result in a saw that performs a lot better than it's stated Hp.


----------



## moody (Mar 2, 2014)

MustangMike said:


> People are entitled to their own opinions, but not their own facts, so let's straighten out a few things here:
> 
> 1) A 441 C-M is 14.6 lbs, and wrap handle 440 is 14.8 lbs. Saying a 441 is 15 lbs is Bull S****
> 
> ...



You realize that the carb issues that you speak of with the 562 isn't as common as you say? I've seen plenty of 362's with roasted coils. I had a 362 for a year and felt like I wasted my $. Lucky for me resale value was good. Pull all the specs you want the 562 is a much more versatile machine. And to be honest I'm not a big 562 fan. Ported I can really make a 362 haul the mail. It's a great saw it just doesn't fit my needs. They improved the air filtration system and performance. But they priced themselves into a brand loyal market.


----------



## moody (Mar 2, 2014)

MustangMike said:


> And while I'm on the subject, another reason I choose the 362 was because M-Tronic seems to be more sophisticated than Auto Tune. M-Tronic claims to control both the timing and air/fuel mixture, Auto Tune only claims to control the Air Fuel mixture. M-Tronic states to put the control lever in the Start position and the saw will adjust the mixture base on temperature, etc. Auto Tune still has half choke and choke, you guess. M-Tronic says it will adjust to new conditions after 3-5 cuts of 12" wood, Auto Tune says it will adjust in 3-5 minutes under load (a heck of a big difference).
> 
> That said, I think both systems work extraordinarily well after the saw is running and result in a saw that performs a lot better than it's stated Hp.



Just a quick reminder that m-tronic and AT are made by the same company. And you may want to freshen up on your husqvarna technical support. 

Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## ash man (Mar 2, 2014)

I defer to the expert Moody. LOL.  At least its starting to.


----------



## 7sleeper (Mar 2, 2014)

Looking at your woodpile there a 40&60cc combo would be great!

For the price of a 362 MT you could probalbly get a excellent 40&60cc combo.
Dolmar 421 & 6100 (if your worried about the speed of the 6100 just watch "166" youtube video "*Dolmar PS-6100 Testing*" => about equal speed to a 562, tankvolume ~5oz. bigger so more running time and less refuling => or as another member here mentioned "I get a full truck load of wood on one tank!", the 421 belongs to the most liked saws here, only 42cc but behaves like a 50cc)
Echo 400 & 600p/620/590(great saws for the money! The need a muffler mod and a retune to play with the major brands!)

Or to save some money look at the Husqvarna 555 (same as the 560 without "revboost" which is only needed for limbing anyhow!) or at a Husvqvarna 365XP equivalent from terry=> 
http://www.wickedworksaw.com/
(and do some 5 minutes grinding to get a 372!!!)

And don't underestimate the Poulan 5020! It's a great saw for the money!

Good luck!

7


----------



## MustangMike (Mar 2, 2014)

Moody,

I respect your comments and I am not claiming any saw maker is perfect, but no one knows how many 562s had problems because Husky won't even admit there is a problem. When people on this website get a second saw or replace a carb and still have the same problem, I don't think it is as rare as you think, just because you may have not encountered it.

The 562 is "much" more versatile? Come on, the differences are minor, I'll do a few extra pushups. The weight difference is not more important than the bar compatibility.

So share, who makes M-Tonic and Auto Tune, and if they are so much the same, why does the 562 still have half choke, full choke, ... you guess! I have seen this issue debated by a lot of people, both ways.


----------



## mopar3 (Mar 2, 2014)

SawTroll said:


> Dolmar is notorious for stating "optimistic" specs, specially in the US.


I think all the manufactures have been know to fudge specs. Cars, saws, motorcycle you name it.


----------



## SAWMIKAZE (Mar 2, 2014)

....not this again..mike..a 60 cc saw will not outcut a well running 044..i ran your loved 362 c-m again yesterday ( im not brand biased) a 562/2260 is a nicer saw to run... ived owned a 10mm 044..ive owned a 562..ive owned a 362...its not the end of the world people like the husqvarna / jonsered counterpart better


----------



## z71mike (Mar 2, 2014)

Now you guys have me getting ansy. I gotta find someone with one of these Johnny saws.


----------



## SAWMIKAZE (Mar 2, 2014)

Ill check in later im goin to fly a kite


----------



## MustangMike (Mar 2, 2014)

SAWMIKAZE said:


> ....not this again..mike..a 60 cc saw will not outcut a well running 044..i ran your loved 362 c-m again yesterday ( im not brand biased) a 562/2260 is a nicer saw to run... ived owned a 10mm 044..ive owned a 562..ive owned a 362...its not the end of the world people like the husqvarna / jonsered counterpart better



You are of course entitled to your opinion, bu don't miss quote me. I never said it would out cut it, at least not when using the full bar. If you prefer the Husky, that is fine, but I'm glad I never sold my 044.

So tell me, just based on cutting, can you really see a difference between the 562 and 362 C-M? And, did they remove the muffler screen, that thing is very dense. I'm sure it cut better than the one on the 1st tank.


----------



## moody (Mar 2, 2014)

MustangMike said:


> Moody,
> 
> I respect your comments and I am not claiming any saw maker is perfect, but no one knows how many 562s had problems because Husky won't even admit there is a problem. When people on this website get a second saw or replace a carb and still have the same problem, I don't think it is as rare as you think, just because you may have not encountered it.
> 
> ...



Zama makes them. And it has full choke with a throttle lock. I've seen the issues first hand but start calling dealers around the country and see how many have seen it. The Rev boost feature makes limbing a lot quicker than you would like to think. I've got plenty of time on each and I see more of the qualities I like in the 562. The purge bulb is a nice feature makes starting up after running dry or long periods of sitting much easier. Husqvarna obviously has been addressing the problem or they wouldn't warranty the carb. Zama is the one who has the issues to be cleared up. The 362 is a good saw but it's not great when you price the other options. IMHO the 562 and 362 are about $100 too high. For another $100 you can get into another league of saws. That's why I don't like them. Not many people are going to pay $750 for a 60cc saw when you can get a 372 for $825 or a 441 for $875ish.


----------



## SAWMIKAZE (Mar 2, 2014)

It was on its 14th tank yesterday morning..i sold my 044 to finance a 440/460 hybrid..i regret it..the only saw ive seen make a huge improvement on screen removal is a 200 T..all the tree services around me do it..im friends with many of them due to the fact the work in alot of the development areas my dads company works in..if you used a 60 cc saw all day to tackle a variety of tasks , limbing/felling/bucking you will see how a 2260 is nicer to use , i will not debate the longevity issue or failure issue i dont own a saw shop or repair them daily , c-m was a nice improvement to many models..i didnt change how they handle


----------



## KenJax Tree (Mar 2, 2014)

Mike sounds like a broken record every post is the same


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MustangMike (Mar 2, 2014)

I have never used a 2260 so I will trust your opinion, you obviously use saws a lot. The 362 C-M fit what I was looking for, a lighter saw that would perform close to the 70 cc saws I was used to. Yea, I wish it cost less, but I got a little break in the price. I figured in the long term cost was secondary.

Thanks for your honest response. As I've stated before, I joined this site to learn things.

MustangMike


----------



## MustangMike (Mar 2, 2014)

KenJax Tree said:


> Mike sounds like a broken record every post is the same
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



I apologize for being repetitive, but it often seems that what I stated previously was not heard. If you have got some new information, please share.


----------



## SAWMIKAZE (Mar 2, 2014)

Mike im not taking shots at you in any way im not like that..for the ease of swapping bars in your case a 362 was a good move..the 2260 is a very nice handling saw , if you just buck logs a 362 is a good saw but using it for a variety of tasks you would see yourself where a 2260/562 is nicer to use is all im gettin at..not that your 362 wont do it the swedes just do it a little nicer is all..no hard feelings mate


----------



## moody (Mar 2, 2014)

MustangMike said:


> I have never used a 2260 so I will trust your opinion, you obviously use saws a lot. The 362 C-M fit what I was looking for, a lighter saw that would perform close to the 70 cc saws I was used to. Yea, I wish it cost less, but I got a little break in the price. I figured in the long term cost was secondary.
> 
> Thanks for your honest response. As I've stated before, I joined this site to learn things.
> 
> MustangMike



No problem. But the average person won't see a break in price and for the money there are better options than both the 562 and 362. To say one is better than the other will vary person to person. In my experience the 562 is the more versatile saw. For once though I will say that the AT saws are behind in the filtration department compared to the new Stihl's


----------



## ash man (Mar 2, 2014)

once again defer to the experts moody and Sawmakaze.  But I will add I've owned 5 different Stihl saws over the years and switched to husky and dolmar because of all the above mentioned issues. Weight, av, speed, air-filtration and over inflated price of stihls new saws these days. I've got 2 AT husky saws and when extremely cold the ported one will bogg just a little off a long idle, but I find myself grabbing it(2260 and its little brother 550). more than my other saws. They are hands down great saws, and put a smile on my face every time I fire them up.


----------



## KenJax Tree (Mar 2, 2014)

SawTroll said:


> Dolmar is notorious for stating "optimistic" specs, specially in the US.



Maybe but i really like my new 421


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SAWMIKAZE (Mar 2, 2014)

Also..i dont limb with 70 cc saws so that area doesnt apply to me..i cut ALOT of wood in our developments for firewood..most of the trees are already down although i put a few on the ground here and there..i limb them with my 50cc saws and buck them with a 70 in general..if they arent very big at times ill buck em with my 261..but i love my 2153/2253 to limb with and 461R/441 R c-m/2172 for the bigger boys..and very seldom a 660..they all do the job some just a little easier in certain places


----------



## Tjcole50 (Mar 2, 2014)

moody said:


> Zama makes them. And it has full choke with a throttle lock. I've seen the issues first hand but start calling dealers around the country and see how many have seen it. The Rev boost feature makes limbing a lot quicker than you would like to think. I've got plenty of time on each and I see more of the qualities I like in the 562. The purge bulb is a nice feature makes starting up after running dry or long periods of sitting much easier. Husqvarna obviously has been addressing the problem or they wouldn't warranty the carb. Zama is the one who has the issues to be cleared up. The 362 is a good saw but it's not great when you price the other options. IMHO the 562 and 362 are about $100 too high. For another $100 you can get into another league of saws. That's why I don't like them. Not many people are going to pay $750 for a 60cc saw when you can get a 372 for $825 or a 441 for $875ish.


tell dealers around me to let a 441c go for those prices  They are up around 919-991$


----------



## SAWMIKAZE (Mar 2, 2014)

ash man said:


> once again defer to the experts moody and Sawmakaze.  But I will add I've owned 5 different Stihl saws over the years and switched to husky and dolmar because of all the above mentioned issues. Weight, av, speed, air-filtration and over inflated price of stihls new saws these days. I've got 2 AT husky saws and when extremely cold the ported one will bogg just a little off a long idle, but I find myself grabbing it(2260 and its little brother 550). more than my other saws. They are hands down great saws, and put a smile on my face every time I fire them up.



im no expert..just a user..i dont hold a match to the azz of some guys on here


----------



## moody (Mar 2, 2014)

Tjcole50 said:


> tell dealers around me to let a 441c go for those prices  They are up around 919-991$



362cm is 780ish after tax around here. I can get powerhead only 441 for 875. To me the $100 is well spent. I don't ever have to worry about tree's being too large or wondering if my saw will oil or even pull more b&c if need be. The old quote comes to mind with saws.

"It's easier to have it and not need it, than to need it and not have it"


----------



## SAWMIKAZE (Mar 2, 2014)

Speaking of price..the ace hardware by me has a 372xp for 689.99..they cant possibly make a dime


----------



## moody (Mar 2, 2014)

SAWMIKAZE said:


> Speaking of price..the ace hardware by me has a 372xp for 689.99..they can possibly make a dime



Probably old stock bit you should go get that bad boy


----------



## Tjcole50 (Mar 2, 2014)

I will say and support that I did favor the overall balance and feel of the 362 c with a 20". But here let's break this up my bil is upgrading his tired husq 350 I believe? 45cc . I told him 346xp he says 460 rancher. I think it's worth the extra 50$ ! Yes I am back forth on my decision gain you guys are killing me but it is going to be a stihl because of splitter and they are giving 425$ for my 311and I'm currently favoring the 261cm and porting eventually hah

Currently playing around with my 311 in garage and she is a heavy girl hahaha


----------



## SAWMIKAZE (Mar 2, 2014)

I just bought the last 346 they had..maybe in a month or two ill snag it..im savin for a 661 if it ever comes


----------



## moody (Mar 2, 2014)

Tjcole50 said:


> I will say and support that I did favor the overall balance and feel of the 362 c with a 20". But here let's break this up my bil is upgrading his tired husq 350 I believe? 45cc . I told him 346xp he says 460 rancher. I think it's worth the extra 50$ ! Yes I am back forth on my decision gain you guys are killing me but it is going to be a stihl because of splitter and they are giving 425$ for my 311



If they're going to give you $425 for your 311 you'd be silly to not get the 441. I'd recommend that he looked at the 555 

Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Tjcole50 (Mar 2, 2014)

This is only two loads I brought home there's 8 more loads outside my bil building only thing bigger is a walnut log that was gnarly then again that's one of 20-30 piles we tackled. Hate seeing my supply drop I gotta figure this out


----------



## Tjcole50 (Mar 2, 2014)

moody said:


> If they're going to give you $425 for your 311 you'd be silly to not get the 441. I'd recommend that he looked at the 555
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


441c sitting at 14.6lbs is that a pig? I understand more power but that is a heavy girl cutting. 6-8 hrs straight


----------



## moody (Mar 2, 2014)

Tjcole50 said:


> 441c sitting at 14.6lbs is that a pig? I understand more power but that is a heavy girl cutting. 6-8 hrs straight



Remember that it's faster than what you have now. So what takes you 8 hours now will only take 4-6. I'm clear cutting right now and it's a lot easier to do with a 70cc than a 50-60. The weight difference is noticeable but the production makes up for it. If you're dead set on a 362cm pm me and I'll quote you for a ported one


----------



## Tjcole50 (Mar 2, 2014)

Lurking through some posts why is the 261cm considered a pig when it's only .4 lbs more than a 346xp and also has more hp?


----------



## 7sleeper (Mar 2, 2014)

Tjcole50 said:


> I will say and support that I did favor the overall balance and feel of the 362 c with a 20". But here let's break this up my bil is upgrading his tired husq 350 I believe? 45cc . I told him 346xp he says 460 rancher. I think it's worth the extra 50$ ! Yes I am back forth on my decision gain you guys are killing me but it is going to be a stihl because of splitter and they are giving 425$ for my 311and I'm currently favoring the 261cm and porting eventually hah
> 
> Currently playing around with my 311 in garage and she is a heavy girl hahaha


He should get a echo 590! Much better saw compared to the 460.

7


----------



## moody (Mar 2, 2014)

Tjcole50 said:


> Lurking through some posts why is the 261cm considered a pig when it's only .4 lbs more than a 346xp and also has more hp?



.05 hp hardly makes a big difference. Matter of compact design which makes it easy to sling around. The 261 is a little more robust. Don't confuse robust with tough. 346 's are as good as any in the quality department


----------



## hseII (Mar 2, 2014)

Tjcole50 said:


> Compared to my 290 and 311 both 362 and 261 felt nimble I guess ? Is there different models here people are referring to? Is there an ms362 and a 362c? 261 and 261c? Cornfused here. I also have a collection of 18-20" 3/8 chain so I'm ready to go with a 362 but not so with a .325 260. Also for some reason cutting with a 3/8 feels better hard to put a finger on I can't describe why



My 261 rips with an 18" 3/8" B& RSC Chain


----------



## hseII (Mar 2, 2014)

Tjcole50 said:


> Lurking through some posts why is the 261cm considered a pig when it's only .4 lbs more than a 346xp and also has more hp?



I don't know.
My 261 pre CM is the Cat's Pajamas for little saws


----------



## Tjcole50 (Mar 2, 2014)

moody said:


> .05 hp hardly makes a big difference. Matter of compact design which makes it easy to sling around. The 261 is a little more robust. Don't confuse robust with tough. 346 's are as good as any in the quality department


Physical size of power head is smaller or what? Is the 261 power head overall basically the same size as my 311? I was expecting a thinner profile more agile design


----------



## moody (Mar 2, 2014)

Tjcole50 said:


> Physical size of power head is smaller or what? Is the 261 power head overall basically the same size as my 311? I was expecting a thinner profile more agile design



Physical size is bigger than the 346. But is smaller than the 311. The 261 isn't as thin profile as 346


----------



## firebrick43 (Mar 2, 2014)

Tjcole50 said:


> View attachment 336861
> View attachment 336860
> 
> This is only two loads I brought home there's 8 more loads outside my bil building only thing bigger is a walnut log that was gnarly then again that's one of 20-30 piles we tackled. Hate seeing my supply drop I gotta figure this out


Looks like white oak to me? Is it going to dry in a reasonable time where you stacked it with no airflow?


----------



## Tjcole50 (Mar 2, 2014)

firebrick43 said:


> Looks like white oak to me? Is it going to dry in a reasonable time where you stacked it with no airflow?


Temporary until I split... 2 door ways in shed are opened all summer. None of those rounds will be used until next and following winter


----------



## dl5205 (Mar 2, 2014)

MustangMike said:


> Saying a 441 is 15 lbs is Bull S****



People here have actually WEIGHED them. What nM stated was a 441 is "right at" 15# (probably about 14#14oz). The 441 is a Great saw, I'm not knocking it.

My point is (and it has nothing to do with the topic at hand) you are mistaken when you say the 044 and the 441 'weigh the same', and instead of admitting it, you want to argue and call BS.


----------



## MustangMike (Mar 2, 2014)

At the risk of whatever I will repeat my recommendation. The 362 C-M is the best all around of the Stihls you are considering. The 441 is best for bucking, but to heavy for limbing, the 261 is a great small saw, but your used to a 14 lb saw, the 13 lb 362 will feel great and cut better.


----------



## MustangMike (Mar 2, 2014)

dl5205 said:


> People here have actually WEIGHED them. What nM stated was a 441 is "right at" 15# (probably about 14#14oz). The 441 is a Great saw, I'm not knocking it.
> 
> My point is (and it has nothing to do with the topic at hand) you are mistaken when you say the 044 and the 441 'weigh the same', and instead of admitting it, you want to argue and call BS.



I put my 044 and my 441 on the scale, both full of fluids and with 20" bar and chain and they both weighed 18.5 lbs. I don't want to argue, but don't ask me to claim that what I did was some kind of dream. I also had several other people heft both saws, and no one could determine which one was heavier, which is why I put them on the scale. Don't know what else to tell you. Maybe someone left a fishing sinker in your saw.

I also pre loaded the scale and tested it with 2 ten pound weights. Each one registered 10 lbs, so what do you want me to tell you? Full of fluids is real life how you use them, you can not cut with an empty powerhead.


----------



## moody (Mar 2, 2014)

MustangMike said:


> I put my 044 and my 441 on the scale, both full of fluids and with 20" bar and chain and they both weighed 18.5 lbs. I don't want to argue, but don't ask me to claim that what I did was some kind of dream. I also had several other people heft both saws, and no one could determine which one was heavier, which is why I put them on the scale. Don't know what else to tell you. Maybe someone left a fishing sinker in your saw.
> 
> I also pre loaded the scale and tested it with 2 ten pound weights. Each one registered 10 lbs, so what do you want me to tell you? Full of fluids is real life how you use them, you can not cut with an empty powerhead.



We're talking about dry weight. Get both saws dry. They hold different amounts of fluids

Stihl 044 

Fuel 27.04 ounces
Oil 11.5 ounces

Stihl 441

Fuel 24.4 ounces
Oil 12.2 ounces.

You see the difference yet?


----------



## KenJax Tree (Mar 2, 2014)

But he "hefted" them and they're the same


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SAWMIKAZE (Mar 2, 2014)

Im buying a 362 c-m


----------



## moody (Mar 2, 2014)

KenJax Tree said:


> But he "hefted" them and they're the same
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



It's not going to change his mind. And that's ok.


----------



## KenJax Tree (Mar 2, 2014)

Nope his mind is set


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## moody (Mar 2, 2014)

SAWMIKAZE said:


> Im buying a 362 c-m



PM me if you want a price on it ported. I can make them pretty fun


----------



## SAWMIKAZE (Mar 2, 2014)

Jokin moody


----------



## moody (Mar 2, 2014)

SAWMIKAZE said:


> Jokin moody




There you go getting me all excited and stuff...... For some reason I want to tinker with a 362cm. The sad thing is that the 362 is one of my least favorite saws to disassemble. But I like the way I make them run.


----------



## PA Dan (Mar 2, 2014)

SAWMIKAZE said:


> Im buying a 362 c-m



Really? How does that fit into your 10 saw plan?


----------



## PA Dan (Mar 2, 2014)

SAWMIKAZE said:


> Jokin moody



Oh I should have kept reading!


----------



## Tjcole50 (Mar 2, 2014)

Anyone have a picture showing difference in power head size of a 261 and 346 or 550xp? Not sure why it matters but I'm just curious


----------



## KenJax Tree (Mar 2, 2014)

No pics but the 261 looks pretty big next to the 346 and 550


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tjcole50 (Mar 2, 2014)

Now that I have changed my mind 400 times I'm between a 550xp and 362cm. I have cancelled the splitter and going to rent this year and buy one next year the saw has taken over my daily thought process


----------



## moody (Mar 2, 2014)

Tjcole50 said:


> Now that I have changed my mind 400 times I'm between a 550xp and 362cm. I have cancelled the splitter and going to rent this year and buy one next year the saw has taken over my daily thought process



PM sent


----------



## KenJax Tree (Mar 2, 2014)

The best bang for your buck would be in between those 2 saws.......Husky 555


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ktoom (Mar 2, 2014)

Check out how the 550xp compares to the ms241c…. They are almost the same size.


----------



## Tjcole50 (Mar 2, 2014)

Some reason I'm digging the slimmer profile of husky . I'm guessing same height?


----------



## moody (Mar 2, 2014)

Tjcole50 said:


> Some reason I'm digging the slimmer profile of husky . I'm guessing same height?



I've yet to see a 241 but the 261 is a smidgen taller than the 550.


----------



## KenJax Tree (Mar 2, 2014)

Mesupra has a 550xp never fueled in the trader for $460 shipped. If he sold this one he always has more.

I got one from him last month he is great and easy to deal with.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Shankapotumas41 (Mar 2, 2014)

I'd say cut the difference and go with the Stihl 391, more torque than the 311 but same size and weight.


----------



## 7sleeper (Mar 2, 2014)

And I'd say get a dolmar 6100 for the price of a 550!

7


----------



## moody (Mar 2, 2014)

7sleeper said:


> And I'd say get a dolmar 6100 for the price of a 550!
> 
> 7



I'd like to dig into the 6100


----------



## SAWMIKAZE (Mar 2, 2014)

My 50 cc saws

2253/261
346/261..sorry they kinda blow


----------



## Tjcole50 (Mar 2, 2014)

Actual looks obbosite there the 261 looks smaller?


----------



## SAWMIKAZE (Mar 2, 2014)

My favorite 70 cc saw..well maybe, i like em all


----------



## moody (Mar 2, 2014)

Tjcole50 said:


> Actual looks obbosite there the 261 looks smaller?



Not the greatest angle to show you you'd have to step back a little.


----------



## SAWMIKAZE (Mar 2, 2014)

Tjcole50 said:


> Actual looks obbosite there the 261 looks smaller?



Its not smaller..its a fatboy compared to a 346..and looks even fatter by a 2253


----------



## SAWMIKAZE (Mar 2, 2014)

Ill try again


----------



## SAWMIKAZE (Mar 2, 2014)

Fat chicks need love too though you know ?


----------



## Tjcole50 (Mar 2, 2014)

True


----------



## coppersnowblue (Mar 2, 2014)

You will not be sorry you bought the 362. The next dilemma in a year will be what saw to get next.


----------



## MustangMike (Mar 2, 2014)

Moody I knew that, you are correct, but you can't cut with a dry powerhead and if a few ounces of fuel is the only difference, what the heck are we talkin about?

Sawmikaze, you have far too many saws guy, you should send some over here so I can learn what a good saw cuts like!

On a more serious note, the 550 has a much bigger size and weight advantage on the 261 that no one seems so concerned about, while the difference in size and weight between the 362 and 562 is minimal. I would love to see similar pictures of those two.

Applying the same logic that was applied to the 362, I think you should get another 550 and send me your 261 ASAP so you don't get caught dead with that overweight & bulky saw! That will help me to avoid the hernia from lifting that heavy 362 I got that weighs a few ounces more than a 562.


----------



## SAWMIKAZE (Mar 2, 2014)

Weight isnt the only issue , the 2260 by design handles much better


----------



## mopar3 (Mar 2, 2014)

I'm not sure how much handling is going to matter to TJ bucking logs in a pile. Sharp chains and HP are what is gonna get it done.


----------



## mopar3 (Mar 2, 2014)

I wish I had bought a 562 to understand how the handling advantage is so great. I agree with Mike the 362/562 seem about the same size to me. The 550 is tiny.


----------



## SAWMIKAZE (Mar 2, 2014)

Its not gonna matter in his case , we didnt think it would , for firewood duty alone a 362 is fine


----------



## nmurph (Mar 2, 2014)

MustangMike said:


> I put my 044 and my 441 on the scale, both full of fluids and with 20" bar and chain and they both weighed 18.5 lbs. I don't want to argue, but don't ask me to claim that what I did was some kind of dream. I also had several other people heft both saws, and no one could determine which one was heavier, which is why I put them on the scale. Don't know what else to tell you. Maybe someone left a fishing sinker in your saw.
> 
> I also pre loaded the scale and tested it with 2 ten pound weights. Each one registered 10 lbs, so what do you want me to tell you? Full of fluids is real life how you use them, you can not cut with an empty powerhead.



First of all, a 10lb weight may or may not weigh 10lbs. My 10lb dumbbell actually weighs 10-2.
Secondly, weighing a saw with bar/chains/fluids introduces variables. PHO, dry and clean gives a base weight. You say full of fluids is the way you use them, but the instant it is fired up and used the weight starts changing.

Here's a link you might find interesting-

http://www.arboristsite.com/community/threads/the-unofficial-chainsaw-weight-thread.179406/

I'm sorry, but I don't think there's a 362 weight in the link. I have a pic of an OE 362. I believe it was about 13-4 to 13lb 6oz. I will find it and put it in the weight thread when I have time.


----------



## MustangMike (Mar 2, 2014)

I can't tell if the 441 in that picture is a wrap handle or not, but no matter, my results were different.

Maybe I should have held on to the "Lightweight 441", could be valuable!

And I have seen on this website a 362 C-M on the scale at 13 lbs even, the exact published weight. So If you find something different, I'm supposed to believe you are right and I am wrong? Come on!!! This is becoming annoying instead of informative.


----------



## SAWMIKAZE (Mar 2, 2014)

PA Dan said:


> Really? How does that fit into your 10 saw plan?




I have a few more dan..im hiding them..im waitin for a 661 and 2272..if thats what they call it..upon reflection here i sound like sawtroll haha..call me this spring mang we gotta get the chips flyin


----------



## PA Dan (Mar 2, 2014)

SAWMIKAZE said:


> I have a few more dan..im hiding them..im waitin for a 661 and 2272..if thats what they call it..upon reflection here i sound like sawtroll haha..call me this spring mang we gotta get the chips flyin



We will definitely do that!


----------



## SAWMIKAZE (Mar 2, 2014)

PA Dan said:


> We will definitely do that!


I still wanna see how my 461 stacks up with mikes 064..im gettin better at hand filing square..tell him to be ready


----------



## Tjcole50 (Mar 3, 2014)

Just an update going tommorow to look at 550xp and find out what a husqvarna dealer will give on my 311. If he doesn't shaft me I will have a 550xp!


----------



## 7sleeper (Mar 3, 2014)

Tjcole50 said:


> Just an update going tommorow to look at 550xp and find out what a husqvarna dealer will give on my 311. If he doesn't shaft me I will have a 550xp!


Get a 555! You will be much more happy in the long run!!!

7


----------



## Tjcole50 (Mar 3, 2014)

7sleeper said:


> Get a 555! You will be much more happy in the long run!!!
> 
> 7


Just don't see how I can go wrong with 50cc AT @ 10 lbs ! But if they low ball me to hard I'm going back to stihl and going to get more hands on with the 261/362 . If I go stihl I'm leaning toward the 362 .... But I won't be happy until I have that 550xp it has become my new obsession. Almost sounds to badass to be true


----------



## KenJax Tree (Mar 3, 2014)

Trading a Steal in for a Husky will send the Stealheads over the edge.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dl5205 (Mar 3, 2014)

If you have a local dealer that treats you well, you would do good to use them.

However.

http://www.wickedworksaw.com/jonsered.htm

Click the link and check out the pro-pre-ported 2253.

The 261 m tronic has features that some prefer over the huskyReds.


----------



## dl5205 (Mar 3, 2014)

Tjcole50 said:


> 50cc AT @ 10 lbs !



Where did you come up with that?


----------



## MustangMike (Mar 3, 2014)

He, I love my 362 C-M, but if you are going to a Husky dealer my advice will remain unchanged, check out the 60 cc 562 XP, I think that is the saw (or the 362 C-M) that would put the biggest smile on your face. Although the 550 may have the best power to weight, many 261 uses say they have more torque. Don't hear any similar complaint regarding the 562. Just my 2 cents. (And everyone thought I was bias!)


----------



## walexa07 (Mar 3, 2014)

Tjcole50 said:


> Just don't see how I can go wrong with 50cc AT @ 10 lbs ! But if they low ball me to hard I'm going back to stihl and going to get more hands on with the 261/362 . If I go stihl I'm leaning toward the 362 .... But I won't be happy until I have that 550xp it has become my new obsession. Almost sounds to badass to be true



I'm not familiar with the real world dry weight, but husky website shows 10.8 pounds dry w/o bar and chain. My 346xp (50cc predecessor, very close in size/weight to the 550xp) is 15.2 pounds with 16" bar/chain and full of gas & oil. Lots of happy guys on here with 550xp's - my only concern is the numbers of them (and other husky autotunes) that have had issues. Do some searches on the forum and you will see what I am talking about. Probably very little chance that you would end up with one with problems, but with my luck I would be able to bet it would happen to me. I think the issues were carb and/or autotune related that caused things such as hot start issues, etc.. Some saws even made it on at least 1 porter's "no port list", i.e. he wouldn't port them because of the issues. They are no longer on his "no port list" because some fixes were determined - but not by the factory. I don't know that husky has this ironed out completely yet either, and I for one would want to know it is ironed out before I dropped coin on said product. Even bringing this up is likely to piss some guys off, but I'd rather you be aware of potential problems before the purchase rather than after.

Waylan


----------



## moody (Mar 3, 2014)

Let's iron this out. Zama is the one that has the problem. 

Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## KenJax Tree (Mar 3, 2014)

Some of the first 550's had carb problems but its been fixed on the newer ones.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tjcole50 (Mar 3, 2014)

dl5205 said:


> Where did you come up with that?


10.8 lbs


----------



## walexa07 (Mar 3, 2014)

moody said:


> Let's iron this out. Zama is the one that has the problem.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk



Regardless of the manufacturer of any part of the saw - cylinder, carburetor, electronics, etc., it still affects the reliability/dependability of THAT saw.


----------



## moody (Mar 3, 2014)

walexa07 said:


> Regardless of the manufacturer of any part of the saw - cylinder, carburetor, electronics, etc., it still affects the reliability/dependability of THAT saw.



So you've heard about 10 stories on this website and believe it's the plague? Contrary to what most believe there's hundreds of thousands of people who use saws and don't use AS. And the case's of issues are very low amount of saws.


----------



## KenJax Tree (Mar 3, 2014)

Tjcole50 said:


> 10.8 lbs



When i weighed my 550xp PHO it was 11lbs. 2oz.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MustangMike (Mar 3, 2014)

Let's Iron this out: It is the Zama carbs on some of the Auto Tune saws, not on the M-Tronic saws. Problems with M-Tronic have been very isolated compared to the problems with the Huskys, even though they were infrequent.


----------



## Tjcole50 (Mar 3, 2014)

What I am learning is I cannot win when I pick a saw here! Haha. One thing I do know is that 362c-m has felt the best when in my mitts but I have not got a chance to touch the mentioned huskies . So I will get some hands on tomm and find out which saw I am buying!


----------



## moody (Mar 3, 2014)

MustangMike said:


> Let's Iron this out: It is the Zama carbs on some of the Auto Tune saws, not on the M-Tronic saws. Problems with M-Tronic have been very isolated compared to the problems with the Huskys, even though they were infrequent.



Stihl Owns Zama...so you can take that where you will

Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## MustangMike (Mar 3, 2014)

That is exactly what you should do. If possible, you should find a store that carries both (like I did) and heft them side by side.


----------



## MustangMike (Mar 3, 2014)

Moody, you are playing into my hand, If Ford made a transmission that was used by both Ford and GM, I'll bet it would be the ones in the GMs that would have the most problems.


----------



## KenJax Tree (Mar 3, 2014)

Lifting them won't say much but running them will. Unless they have new A/V on the M-Tronic the 362 handles nothing like a 562/2260


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tjcole50 (Mar 3, 2014)

Between the 562/362cm I favor the stihl because of my stock in bars/chains. That and I read they are about dead even when it comes down to it unless I'm wrong here I dunno


----------



## moody (Mar 3, 2014)

MustangMike said:


> Moody, you are playing into my hand, If Ford made a transmission that was used by both Ford and GM, I'll bet it would be the ones in the GMs that would have the most problems.



I'm not playing into your hand. Because of what has been said a few times now. The carb issues are a very small percentage of the saws out there.


----------



## KenJax Tree (Mar 3, 2014)

The percentage on AS is small and when you go outside AS its even smaller. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 7sleeper (Mar 3, 2014)

Tjcole50 said:


> Just don't see how I can go wrong with 50cc AT @ 10 lbs ! But if they low ball me to hard I'm going back to stihl and going to get more hands on with the 261/362 . If I go stihl I'm leaning toward the 362 .... But I won't be happy until I have that 550xp it has become my new obsession. Almost sounds to badass to be true


I thought you wanted to cut wood like in the pic? And a lot of it. I believe the 50cc won't you make you happy over a longer time because cutting speed will be less or at maximum equal to the 311. But then again it's your money and you should get what you want.

Good luck!

7


----------



## moody (Mar 3, 2014)

KenJax Tree said:


> The percentage on AS is small and when you go outside AS its even smaller.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Exactly!


----------



## MustangMike (Mar 3, 2014)

I agree with the low percentage. I think it was just one or two bad batches, which is why some people got replacement saws (or carbs) that had the same issue. I was just frustrated (as are others) that Husky has not acknowledged the problem and assured us that it has been addressed. I did not want to play Russian Roulette with my money and neither does anyone else. Husky handled this problem poorly.


----------



## Tjcole50 (Mar 3, 2014)

7sleeper said:


> I thought you wanted to cut wood like in the pic? And a lot of it. I believe the 50cc won't you make you happy over a longer time because cutting speed will be less or at maximum equal to the 311. But then again it's your money and you should get what you want.
> 
> Good luck!
> 
> 7


Yes I have been debating on either 60cc or starting over and going 50/70 plan. I know a 261/550/346 would eat these piles tho and be more nimble for various positions in piles. If you go back through this post you will see how much of a mess I am in in deciding . I'm worse than my woman picking a purse right now


----------



## dl5205 (Mar 3, 2014)

KenJax Tree said:


> When i weighed my 550xp PHO it was 11lbs. 2oz.


Thanks for that info. I was thinking the real world weight was a little over 11#, but couldn't find anything to back that up. Just slightly lighter than a 346.


----------



## moody (Mar 3, 2014)

dl5205 said:


> Thanks for that info. I was thinking the real world weight was a little over 11#, but couldn't find anything to back that up. Just some lighter than a 346.



Most weights are without the clutch cover

Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## MustangMike (Mar 3, 2014)

KenJax, If you go right to the Husky website reviews you will see a lot of people with stock saws with problems, even ones that have been to the dealers for fixes. I'm not saying it is common, but to have a problem they don't fix is a nightmare, and members of our website have had these problems with stock saws.

If Husky has addressed this problem they should say so publicly. But then they would have to admit they had a problem, which to my knowledge they have not.


----------



## moody (Mar 3, 2014)

MustangMike said:


> KenJax, If you go right to the Husky website reviews you will see a lot of people with stock saws with problems, even ones that have been to the dealers for fixes. I'm not saying it is common, but to have a problem they don't fix is a nightmare, and members of our website have had these problems with stock saws.
> 
> If Husky has addressed this problem they should say so publicly. But then they would have to admit they had a problem, which to my knowledge they have not.



Ever heard of

good news travels fast bad news travels faster

The same goes for a restaurant. If you go inside and eat a burger and it's not that great you'll tell people about it. And there's a good chance that you won't eat there again. If it tastes as it should you probably won't think to go back inside and say hey that's a damn good burger.

Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## MustangMike (Mar 3, 2014)

If you already have Stihl bars and chains that makes it an even easier decision. Get the 362 C-M, you will love it. That said, don't buy it until you check out the Husky 550 and 562 just to make sure you are as comfortable with how similar the 362/562 are as I was.

Then you can get a "lightweight" saw in the future, and port the 362 if you want to make it your "big" saw.

And it you like the 562 my advice is the same for that brand, get the 60 cc first, then add a light saw later, and port the 60 cc if you want it to cut like a big saw.

Note: With Auto Tun / M-Tronic the 60cc saw will already cut almost like a 70 cc saw, and the ported versions are super strong.


----------



## Tjcole50 (Mar 3, 2014)

For firewood applications realistically can I expect the 550xp to pull a 3/8 @18-20" buried in hardwoods?


----------



## moody (Mar 3, 2014)

Tjcole50 said:


> For firewood applications realistically can I expect the 550xp to pull a 3/8 @18-20" buried in hardwoods?



If you're consistently looking at 18-20 the 60cc is best


----------



## mopar3 (Mar 3, 2014)

I cut pretty much frozen oak exclusively all winter. A 50cc saw will cut a 18 -20 inch log no problem. It will not go through it at max rpm like a 70 cc saw. The 50/70 plan the perfect solution for firewood.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ash man (Mar 3, 2014)

I have a mm 550 with a .325 16" bar on it and a ne346 wearing a 18" .325 bar that I'm sure would handle a 3/8 buried all day long. I know they do quite well with how they are set up now, but that being said my ported 2260 has a 3/8 20" bar and I like that configuration. Seems to balance well with plenty of power. In my mind if you want to have a saw with a dedicated 20" I would get a 60cc saw. 362cm or the like.


----------



## mopar3 (Mar 3, 2014)

Until you run a big saw you have no idea what your missing 372 441 440 ect are a big jump from your 311 and any 50cc saw. I got rid of the 362 I had because it did not have the balls of a 70cc. It was good a big up upgrade to your 311 but a 441cm has a lot more .


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ash man (Mar 3, 2014)

mustang mike is right about sticking with Stihl for commonality of bars and chains. kinda why I got rid of my last Stihl(360 pro) when I started drinking the husky and dolmar koolaid a few years ago.


----------



## Tjcole50 (Mar 3, 2014)

Also weighs a lot I mean I'm 215 lbs 6ft but I don't wanna cut in these piles with a 15 lb saw for 8 hrs . If I choose 60cc it's all I'm getting if I go 50 cc I'm going to add a larger one down the rd


----------



## mopar3 (Mar 3, 2014)

Your young and strong right? There's no reason you couldn't run a 20 pound saw all day. It will wear you out at first but it will make you stronger. Think of a real logger he goes out with a 460 with a 28 on it and cuts all day. The first day is hard the first week eventually its what you do no big deal.


----------



## MustangMike (Mar 3, 2014)

There is nothing you want to cut in that woodpile that a ported 60 cc saw would not devastate!


----------



## NWCoaster (Mar 3, 2014)

One saw plan - Totally the 362cm with a 24 inch Es Light bar.... thats what I would love to use in that pile. Less bending over, would balance like a light sabre and have good power.
Two saw plan - For sure a 261cm with a 20inch bar, and get a 461 down the road..... you cannot underestimate how cool a 76cc saw pulls and sounds in bigger wood compared to a 50cc saw.
Anyways... guys arguing about a few ounces on a saw cracks me up.... if the difference in half a pound is that detrimental to using a saw .... you need to go do some more Kegels.....


----------



## SAWMIKAZE (Mar 3, 2014)

What do light sabre's balance like ?


----------



## NWCoaster (Mar 3, 2014)

Well duh! ...... didn't you see the all day Star Wars marathon on TV this weekend.....????? The Lite bars don't come in different colors though....


----------



## mopar3 (Mar 3, 2014)

He Tj don't let this drive you nuts anyway. Saws come and go. If you buy a saw and it doesn't make you happy sell it or trade it and get another. How many saws have you had?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KenJax Tree (Mar 3, 2014)

SAWMIKAZE said:


> What do light sabre's balance like ?


 
A 562


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sunfish (Mar 3, 2014)

This is a long thread!

Have we bought a saw yet?


----------



## NWCoaster (Mar 3, 2014)

Haaahaaaaa.... good one!


----------



## SAWMIKAZE (Mar 3, 2014)

I kinda wondered thanks kenjax..every 60cc saw ive owned was nose heavy with a 24" bar , wanna talk balance ? My 2172 balances like a " light sabre" with a 28" reduced weight and a semi skip square ground chain


----------



## NWCoaster (Mar 3, 2014)

SAWMIKAZE said:


> My 2172 balances like a " light sabre" with a 28" reduced weight and a semi skip square ground chain


 Sounds nice. Love the skip tooth square ground chain.


----------



## mopar3 (Mar 3, 2014)

I just looked at the specs on TJ's 311 4.2hp at 14lbs. That's a pretty good saw. Main question is do you want more power or less weight. 550xp is a lot lighter but less power. 362 is close enough that I'm not sure it's worth the money to save 1lb and gain .5hp


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tjcole50 (Mar 3, 2014)

Yeah I had no idea I would reach this many pages! No saw purchased yet. Just cleaned up my ms311 which was caked in mud. The pig and I are going to a local husq dealer and stihl dealer tomm to seal it's fate! Stay on your toes boys I will have pics or new info soon hahaha

After more and more reading I think I should stick with 60+cc as I prefer 3/8 chain and 18-20" at all times. Also supposedly hardwoods in my area require a bit more cc with larger chain/bar. I am thinking a 60+cc would be better than pushing a 50cc to constantly do what something larger will breeze through
So are there or are there not still currently issues with the 562xp? I have read no negatives on the 362cm other than it weighs a c hair more than the 562?


----------



## showrguy (Mar 3, 2014)

oh my gawd !!!!!!!!!!
15 pages of the same stuff...
and the OP still ain't bought a damn saw yet ????????


----------



## SAWMIKAZE (Mar 3, 2014)

Is a 24 ES light new ? , never heard of it, i thought it was 28,32,36 ?


----------



## Tjcole50 (Mar 3, 2014)

mopar3 said:


> I just looked at the specs on TJ's 311 4.2hp at 14lbs. That's a pretty good saw. Main question is do you want more power or less weight. 550xp is a lot lighter but less power. 362 is close enough that I'm not sure it's worth the money to save 1lb and gain .5hp
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Well if husky gives good trade in value a 550 wouldn't be much out of pocket for a much better saw is the way I look at it. Not getting a new saw? Where is the fun in that? Anyone else had this hard of a time deciding lol?
Yes I would like to drop weight and add power I want cake !! N eat it too!!!


----------



## redfin (Mar 3, 2014)

Tjcole50 said:


> I'm worse than my woman picking a purse right now



The diffference between you and a woman is she would have bought all the purses she likes and maybe taken some of them back by now.

Buy the biggest saw you can afford. Period.


----------



## Tjcole50 (Mar 3, 2014)

Biggest saw I can afford for just a dedicated firewood saw seems like overkill on steroids haha


----------



## ktoom (Mar 3, 2014)

showrguy said:


> oh my gawd !!!!!!!!!!
> 15 pages of the same stuff...
> and the OP still ain't bought a damn saw yet ????????



I was thinking the same thing!!!! WHAT A TIRE KICKER!!!!! GO BUY A SAW ALREADY!!!



Tjcole50 said:


> Well if husky gives good trade in value a 550 wouldn't be much out of pocket for a much better saw is the way I look at it. Not getting a new saw? Where is the fun in that? Anyone else had this hard of a time deciding lol?
> Yes I would like to drop weight and add power I want cake !! N eat it too!!!



How much do you honestly think they are gonna give you on trade in? Its a used consumer grade saw that are a dime a dozen. Like anything, saws really depreciate, but if they are pro grade they kind of hold there value. If the saw has been used for a while, it aint gonna be worth that much. Maybe if it was brand new or low low hours you might get something decent for it. Your best bet is to probably trade in your saw at a stihl dealer or the dealer you got it from. Not trying to be mean, just trying to help lolol.

Whats the condition of the 311 and how long have you owned it?


----------



## Tjcole50 (Mar 3, 2014)

Like new stihl dealer offered 400$ on trade husky dealer over the phone said 375$ but needs to look it over before $ talk. 70cc is badass but I think a bit much for firewood processing.


----------



## redfin (Mar 3, 2014)

Well crap now knowing you don't want overkill I recommend you get yourself an electric saw and a dang long extension cord.

You can't beat an electric motor for right now kind of torque.


----------



## Tjcole50 (Mar 3, 2014)

redfin said:


> Well crap now knowing you don't want overkill I recommend you get yourself an electric saw and a dang long extension cord.
> 
> You can't beat an electric motor for right now kind of torque.


.................


----------



## ktoom (Mar 3, 2014)

Shoot, I will sell you my 550xp and ms361 for $630 shipped lololol Then you got 2 saws for the price of one lololol


----------



## mopar3 (Mar 3, 2014)

That sounds like a pretty good deal


----------



## shootingarts (Mar 3, 2014)

Tjcole50 said:


> Like new stihl dealer offered 400$ on trade husky dealer over the phone said 375$ but needs to look it over before $ talk. 70cc is badass but I think a bit much for firewood processing.



He was offering that kind of trade-in when you were buying a new splitter along with the saw. You might find the offer a lot less when you go to just trade it in on a saw. Unless he thinks you are a good enough perspective customer to eat a little loss he is almost certain to. My dealer would almost certainly sell the saw for a good bit less than you were offered trade. He has a clean looking 361 for sale right now for $400. He has a clean consumer saw for $275 with new bar and chain, I forget what.

New car dealers will give you a huge trade-in on your old vehicle too, unless you get them down to a cheap price on the new vehicle. Then they often tell you upfront that they aren't even interested in your trade. Vehicle buyers often think they are getting over on the trade-in and buy something not realizing they are still paying more than they could have got the vehicle for with no trade in. Pretty sure the dealer was sweetening the saw deal on profit from the splitter.

Hu


----------



## Tjcole50 (Mar 3, 2014)

shootingarts said:


> He was offering that kind of trade-in when you were buying a new splitter along with the saw. You might find the offer a lot less when you go to just trade it in on a saw. Unless he thinks you are a good enough perspective customer to eat a little loss he is almost certain to. My dealer would almost certainly sell the saw for a good bit less than you were offered trade. He has a clean looking 361 for sale right now for $400. He has a clean consumer saw for $275 with new bar and chain, I forget what.
> 
> New car dealers will give you a huge trade-in on your old vehicle too, unless you get them down to a cheap price on the new vehicle. Then they often tell you upfront that they aren't even interested in your trade. Vehicle buyers often think they are getting over on the trade-in and buy something not realizing they are still paying more than they could have got the vehicle for with no trade in. Pretty sure the dealer was sweetening the saw deal on profit from the splitter.
> 
> Hu


Negative attitude! Haha stihl dealer is still giving that minus splitter. But I have shown keen internet in a kubota scut. Just have to wait and see but I will be at husky dealer by 8 am tomm
Not going to lie . My original deal with my friend at 0% interest has me close to doing splitter and a 441c-m and a 241c-m type of combo. Even my woman said do it and get it over with (that's sad)


----------



## ash man (Mar 3, 2014)

I've been following this thread from the beginning and can't believe how long its been going. op need some pics of whatever you buy tomorrow. good luck and you can't go wrong with any of the Stihl or husky pro saws that have been recommended in this thread. Regardless of whether whether you go 50, 60 or 70 cc its a good place to start your cad journey.


----------



## MustangMike (Mar 3, 2014)

Go check out the 562 XP and 362 C-M and buy the one you like the best. Both these saws have the new electronics and will cut far better than their stated Hp. Compared to your 311, these saws are both lighter and will cut far better, it won't even be close.

And if you think these two saws are as close to the same as I did, I would get the one that is compatible with your bars. It will put a smile on your face and shrink your woodpile in no time. I love a 70 cc saw for bucking, but not for climbing on a woodpile.


----------



## shootingarts (Mar 3, 2014)

Tjcole50 said:


> Negative attitude! Haha stihl dealer is still giving that minus splitter. But I have shown keen internet in a kubota scut. Just have to wait and see but I will be at husky dealer by 8 am tomm
> Not going to lie . My original deal with my friend at 0% interest has me close to doing splitter and a 441c-m and a 241c-m type of combo. Even my woman said do it and get it over with (that's sad)




You got'r where you want'r!!

You mentioned something about paying for a wedding so now is the time to break her in right! Go get the two saws and the splitter! Matter of fact, buy something else too while you are there, _it's the *man* thing to do!
_
Hu


----------



## ash man (Mar 3, 2014)

its easier to ask for forgiveness than permission from


----------



## MustangMike (Mar 3, 2014)

Be careful with that advice, when I got the go ahead to get my 044 I was thrilled, did not realize it meant the end was near! Besides, the accountant in me says not to enter a new relationship too far in the red, when those little footsteps start pattering you will wish you had something saved.


----------



## Tjcole50 (Mar 4, 2014)

I woundt do any of this if it put me to far in the red. Hell this purchase is less than we would have spent on propane this year! Have not bought a single gallon of that evil form of heat!!! Technically this purchase has already paid for itself this year. Ripped out my old smoke dragon insert this year and replaced with an englander nc-30 and 25 ft of stainless liner. By the way the nc-30 is a huge bang for the buck at full price but i only have 100$ in it


----------



## 7sleeper (Mar 4, 2014)

Think about a wildthing! That will massacre your wood pile and be the last saw you will need....

7


----------



## Tjcole50 (Mar 4, 2014)

Dont want to start a new post and thsi thread has gone off the end a few times so why not add to it. Is that little 241cm really impressing people that much? Would anyone really choose a 261 over that little mean bastard?


----------



## Alongshot (Mar 4, 2014)

Tjcole50 said:


> Dont want to start a new post and thsi thread has gone off the end a few times so why not add to it. Is that little 241cm really impressing people that much? Would anyone really choose a 261 over that little mean bastard?



If you had a good 60cc saw then sure.


----------



## ktoom (Mar 4, 2014)

Tjcole50 said:


> Dont want to start a new post and thsi thread has gone off the end a few times so why not add to it. Is that little 241cm really impressing people that much? Would anyone really choose a 261 over that little mean bastard?



There is just about a 2 pound weight difference between the 241 and 261. The 261 may be stronger, but is that extra strength really needed if the 241 cuts just as quick in certain applications? Its mainly comes down to each individual operators needs and wants. If i was gonna do a 2 saw plan, my main saw would be as light as possible(241). Then my next saw would be in the 60cc to 90cc range.

I really enjoy the 241, but would like to try out the 261c-m, 362c-m and 441c-m.

Tj, my advice would be get 2 saws now while u can... no matter what route you go, husky or stihl, 50cc/70cc, 40cc/60cc.

Does your dealer even have a 241 in stock? That would be a big deciding factor.


----------



## motorman1 (Mar 4, 2014)

I can't take much more of this drivel. Keep the 311. It'll work well for everything you've posted pictures of, and then some. Wear the thing out and then have it refreshed with a 039/390 kit. Nothing in your pictures suggests you need more saw. Buy lots of quality chains and keep them sharp. That works, period. Save your money for when you get into some acreage with bigger wood.


----------



## 7sleeper (Mar 4, 2014)

motorman1 said:


> I can't take much more of this drivel. Keep the 311. It'll work well for everything you've posted pictures of, and then some. Wear the thing out and then have it refreshed with a 039/390 kit. Nothing in your pictures suggests you need more saw. Buy lots of quality chains and keep them sharp. That works, period. Save your money for when you get into some acreage with bigger wood.


There is NO 039/390 kit for the 311! You are mixing old(*310*) and new(*311*) technology. 

7


----------



## 7sleeper (Mar 4, 2014)

@tjcole50,

40&60cc combo is in my eyes one of the best combos for a firewooder. The 241 is certainly an excellent saw that is equal to a 261 in smaller wood. But as soon as the wood gets a little larger the 241 is going to loose.

If you consider the combo we are now talking major money on two saws for a little firewood!!! If you have enough money to play get what you want. If you want a saw to cut your wood get the 60cc alone!

I must agree with others that this thread is getting to be very annoying and in the end you should start cutting a little more with your saw, buy a Fiskars splitting axe and then after a few days the weight of your saw is going to be negletable.

Good luck!

7


----------



## ktoom (Mar 4, 2014)

7sleeper said:


> @tj,
> 
> 40&60cc combo is in my eyes one of the best combos for a firewooder. The 241 is certainly an excellent saw that is equal to a 261 in smaller wood. But as soon as the wood gets a little larger the 241 is going to loose.
> 
> ...



I agree!!!!


----------



## ash man (Mar 4, 2014)

I'm an old beat up 46 year old, but the day I can't safely sling a 10.8 lb. 550 xp is the day I give it up. So, in my mind I'd never need to go smaller than 50cc. Looking forward to the pics of your new saw later today


----------



## treesmith (Mar 4, 2014)

261cm

Use it

Enjoy it

Google - Mastermind 261cm woods ported

Get Mastermind to port it


Enjoy it more


----------



## NWCoaster (Mar 4, 2014)

SAWMIKAZE said:


> Is a 24 ES light new ? , never heard of it, i thought it was 28,32,36 ?


 Yup, you are right.... I could have sworn I had seen a 24 inch ES light.... must have been a figment of my over active imagination. ( I wish they made one) The E-lites do come in a 14 and 16 inch.


----------



## NWCoaster (Mar 4, 2014)

opcorn:What about the Echo 60cc saw? I hear they are pretty good quality for the money and run pretty nice when muffler modded.


----------



## ktoom (Mar 4, 2014)

Well still no word yet???? Must be working a killer deal???


----------



## PA Dan (Mar 4, 2014)

ash man said:


> I'm an old beat up 46 year old, but the day I can't safely sling a 10.8 lb. 550 xp is the day I give it up. So, in my mind I'd never need to go smaller than 50cc. Looking forward to the pics of your new saw later today



Im right there with you brother!


----------



## Tjcole50 (Mar 4, 2014)

Well it's official well not 100% without pics.. But the small town husqvarna dealer pulled through gave me 375$ for my 311 and allowed me to exchange 2 new chains to fit my 550xp 18"!!! Sadly the saw won't be in for two days . It's also .325 which I wanted 3/8 but he told me to give .325 a chance and if I didn't like it they would swap out to a 3/8. Bought 3 cans of this premix fuel/oil ethanol free to extend my warranty to 4 years seemed smart to me. Hopefully they suprise me and get it in tommorow

Edit one of the workers had his 550xp on hand knowing I was coming in. Played around with it and it felt like a Mazda miata compared to my hummer of a ms311! As soon as I was done I said shut up and take my $$$


----------



## Tjcole50 (Mar 4, 2014)

Getting annoyed with this post? Shouldn't! It's saw talk boys!!! Hahaha... I also played around with a used 362 and a new 562xp and I will admitt I think a 562xp is in the future for me.


----------



## ktoom (Mar 4, 2014)

OMG ALL THIS WAIT FOR A 550XP?????? AHHHHHHHHH

Congrats lol. You will be very happy


----------



## 7sleeper (Mar 4, 2014)

Wrong buy!

Good luck!

7


----------



## Tjcole50 (Mar 4, 2014)

7sleeper said:


> Wrong buy!
> 
> Good luck!
> 
> 7


Your wrong haha!!
That thing felt like a hot rod! The 562xp felt like a hot rod as well compared to my 311. The balance on that husky may have converted me 100% once I start cutting. Funny I thought the 362c-m felt good ....question is should I stick with ,325 or switch to 3/8


----------



## 7sleeper (Mar 4, 2014)

I'll just wait for your posts in a few weeks when the "new saw feeling" is gone and reality comes by.... And the need for a bigger saw comes slowly but surely. When that moment comes think about the 20cc rule. 20cc should be between two saws for optimum performance spectrum. Or else it is just like dancing partners that are constantly stepping on each others feet.

But it is beginning to sound like the carb on your 311 wasn't set right.

I would stick with 325 if you want to keep your saw unmodded and have a bar length of 20inch. If you want to stick with 18inch it's what you prefer.

7


----------



## KenJax Tree (Mar 4, 2014)

Sweet!! I have .325 on my 550xp and was gonna change to 3/8 but i like the .325 LPX on it.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tjcole50 (Mar 4, 2014)

7sleeper said:


> I'll just wait for your posts in a few weeks when the "new saw feeling" is gone and reality comes by.... And the need for a bigger saw comes slowly but surely. When that moment comes think about the 20cc rule. 20cc should be between two saws for optimum performance spectrum. Or else it is just like dancing partners their constantly stepping on each others feet.
> 
> But it is beginning to sound like the carb on your 311 wasn't set right.
> 
> ...


Already debating my 70cc and splitter muahahahah
If it weren't for this forum and my hours of reading already I would not even consider a 70cc. Evil of this place is in my veins now


----------



## 7sleeper (Mar 4, 2014)

Tjcole50 said:


> Already debating my 70cc and splitter muahahahah


To save some serious money think about a 365xp. With a little 5-10min dremel grinding at the right area you can transform it to a 372!

7


----------



## ash man (Mar 4, 2014)

Sounds like the dealer took good care of you. You can muffler mod that 550 yourself in 20-30 minutes and make some decent power gains. Great thing about AT is it will tune itself. Read up on break in of the 550( 3 or 4 minutes while in the cut while at WOT). Also warm start with 550 is a little different. Once it tries to fire on full choke don't flip the trigger like on a Stihl to go to half throttle, manually push the lever down to half throttle before starting it. You will love the power and weight of your new saw. Congrats.


----------



## MountainHigh (Mar 4, 2014)

Just starting reading this long thread and it reminded me of a couple of girls in high school that I tried to get in the sack ... but as soon as I got close, they kept changing their minds 


.. The 550xp is an awesome light/powerful saw and I will get one to replace my 346xp when it dies, but I'll bet the *SEXY BEAST 562xp* will also be coming along to you *REALLY SOON* 

Imho, you've found the sweet spot for best power-to-weight firewood saws! CONGRATS!

.


----------



## Tjcole50 (Mar 4, 2014)

ash man said:


> Sounds like the dealer took good care of you. You can muffler mod that 550 yourself in 20-30 minutes and make some decent power gains. Great thing about AT is it will tune itself. Read up on break in of the 550( 3 or 4 minutes while in the cut while at WOT). Also warm start with 550 is a little different. Once it tries to fire on full choke don't flip the trigger like on a Stihl to go to half throttle, manually push the lever down to half throttle before starting it. You will love the power and weight of your new saw. Congrats.


Didn't know start sequence is different then again haven't messed with at thanks for warning I'll read up before getting on her . I wish they had one in stock. I magically have a 50 ft hickory behind my garage waiting


----------



## Tjcole50 (Mar 4, 2014)

MountainHigh said:


> Just starting reading this long thread and it reminded me of a couple of girls in high school that I tried to get in the sack ... but as soon as I got close, they kept changing their minds
> 
> 
> .. The 550xp is an awesome light/powerful saw and I will get one to replace my 346xp when it dies, but I'll bet the *SEXY BEAST 562xp* will also be coming along to you *REALLY SOON*
> ...


I agree I changed my mind more than my woman with her bs she buys. But i really wanted to start over at 50cc and make the right decision with the tools I use to heat my home and garage! After much debating and back and forth I figure I'll pick a 50/70 combo and choose two saws that everyone raves about. Can't go wrong in the ones I was back and forth on. But I sure am glad I went to a husky dealer and finally gave them a chance . If this 550 cuts as well as it handles I'm sold on brand preference


----------



## MountainHigh (Mar 4, 2014)

Tjcole50 said:


> I agree I changed my mind more than my woman with her bs she buys. But i really wanted to start over at 50cc and make the right decision with the tools I use to heat my home and garage! After much debating and back and forth I figure I'll pick a 50/70 combo and choose two saws that everyone raves about. Can't go wrong in the ones I was back and forth on. But I sure am glad I went to a husky dealer and finally gave them a chance . If this 550 cuts as well as it handles I'm sold on brand preference



You're not alone - I kicked tires for ages here as well, before I got the 562xp. I think all us 'sawheads' enjoy the banter here so no worries.

I originally thought I would also go with 50cc/70 cc combo when I needed more power - 346xp(550xp) / 365x-torq combo, (the cheaper 365 is evidently very easily kicked up to 372 power), but I seldom get into 30" trees, and love the power to weight of the 562xp. My 346xp(550xp)/562xp combo works for all the wood I cut. If I ever need more juice, I can always get the 562xp ported!

The older I get, the more I appreciate lighter saws with great ergonomics and power, and the 562xp is about 1.5 pounds lighter than the 365 70cc saw. In my hands, the 562xp is perfect, and when the Techlite bar arrives, it will be even better/lighter.


----------



## Tjcole50 (Mar 4, 2014)

Also what the hell is the difference besides .008 in the .050 and .058 gauge bar/chain ? I called up before my saw ships and they said it was .050, just curious. Trust me I kicked around the idea of splurging on the 562xp but I figure for now and future use it is never a bad thing to have a strong well rounded 50cc. Why can't confusion be put to an end and run one standard gauge unless they is a huge advantage to individual applications?


----------



## KenJax Tree (Mar 4, 2014)

Nothing just the .008. In some areas .050 is most popular around here for Husky its .058 so thats what mine are and around here Stihl is .050


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MountainHigh (Mar 4, 2014)

Tjcole50 said:


> Trust me I kicked around the idea of splurging on the 562xp but I figure for now and future use it is *never a bad thing to have a strong well rounded 50cc*.



yup - congrats! and a sweet saw your new 550xp is!


----------



## SAWMIKAZE (Mar 4, 2014)

Tjcole50 said:


> I agree I changed my mind more than my woman with her bs she buys. But i really wanted to start over at 50cc and make the right decision with the tools I use to heat my home and garage! After much debating and back and forth I figure I'll pick a 50/70 combo and choose two saws that everyone raves about. Can't go wrong in the ones I was back and forth on. But I sure am glad I went to a husky dealer and finally gave them a chance . If this 550 cuts as well as it handles I'm sold on brand preference



i was the same way long ago ha , stihl isnt the only company that makes nice saws , as for weight i dont mind it much im young and strong , but the handling is just so much nicer..read up on your starting procedures, some of the so called issues with warm starts and overall autotune frustrations was operator error..good choice in a saw enjoy it !


----------



## mopar3 (Mar 4, 2014)

Congrats on the new saw!! Can't wait to here what you think after a day working with it. I was impressed with how compact the 550 is. It should be a great saw for you.


----------



## MustangMike (Mar 4, 2014)

Nothing funny about it, the 362 does feel good, but I wish you the best of luck with your 550 and (since you went with Husky) hope you will get a 562 down the line. IMHO, I think the 562 should have come first, but then again I used nothing by a 044 for years, so I may be bias toward big saws.


----------



## sunfish (Mar 4, 2014)

You will really like the 550xp! 

Probably will see no need for a larger saw, but nothing wrong with gettin one. 

...


----------



## nmurph (Mar 4, 2014)

MustangMike said:


> ...IMHO, I think the 562 should have come first...



Something we agree on!!!!

TJ---you have a very nice saw. Since you have already bought a 50cc saw, I would look at having it ported bf I spent money on a 562.


----------



## MountainHigh (Mar 4, 2014)

Having read this interesting thread today from start to finish, I never would have dreamed the OP would have moved away from Stihl and bought a Husky. What's next? Cats sleeping with dogs? A non-medling miracle in the Ukraine? TV dinner that doesn't taste like cardboard? MustangMike buying a Husky?


----------



## Tjcole50 (Mar 4, 2014)

Keeping everyone on their toes for pure entertainment , my husqvarna dealer has said I am free to change to a 562xp if I feel the need to. Now which would you choose muahahahahahhaah ..... The 550xp and later adding a 70cc or buying 60cc and only the 60cc? Got to keep this interesting


----------



## KenJax Tree (Mar 4, 2014)

I would keep the 550xp and jump on a 372xp soon before they're gone.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ash man (Mar 4, 2014)

I'll check back latter, I can't take the drama anymore. I have enough of it in my house having 3 teenage daughters. lol


----------



## MountainHigh (Mar 4, 2014)

Tjcole50 said:


> Keeping everyone on their toes for pure entertainment , my husqvarna dealer has said I am free to change to a 562xp if I feel the need to. Now which would you choose muahahahahahhaah ..... The 550xp and later adding a 70cc or buying 60cc and only the 60cc? Got to keep this interesting



lol

If you are only going to buy *ONE* saw, and you are fit and strong and intend to stay that way for some time (this ain't your sisters saw), then get the 562XP. 

BUT, if you fully intend to buy 2 saws, then the* 550XP is a nice start* and will do a lot, but soon enough you will want more, more more 

.


----------



## bubmiller (Mar 4, 2014)

I vote for the 562. Just traded my 390 in on one. Only got the first tank of fuel through it and I'm converted!

Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tjcole50 (Mar 4, 2014)

ash man said:


> I'll check back latter, I can't take the drama anymore. I have enough of it in my house having 3 teenage daughters. lol


I feel so sorry for you . My bil has 3 daughters within a year of eachother! Hahaha but this is where we congregate / debate about saws/purchase ss .... Also I'm hammered drunk right now and thinking back on all replies is awesome and hilarious! Muahahaha


----------



## Tjcole50 (Mar 4, 2014)

You evil bastards!!!! I'm sticking with my 50cc with pics to follow but I am following advice and grabbing a 70cc . I am trying to work a deal with my friend splitter/441c-m as he knows I want a garden tractor. If it's msrp no thankyou.


----------



## MustangMike (Mar 4, 2014)

MountainHigh said:


> Having read this interesting thread today from start to finish, I never would have dreamed the OP would have moved away from Stihl and bought a Husky. What's next? Cats sleeping with dogs? A non-medling miracle in the Ukraine? TV dinner that doesn't taste like cardboard? MustangMike buying a Husky?



I was so hoping you were going to get the 362 C-M so that I would not be the lone sheep in the Wolf pen. Even people who love the 261 C-M and 441 C-m treat the 362 C-M like it was the Red Headed Step Child. I just don't get it, it is a really nice all around saw, likely STHIHL'S BEST ALL AROUND SAW!

There, that ought to start the Gatling Guns!


----------



## KenJax Tree (Mar 4, 2014)

Majority rules....just sayin'


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MustangMike (Mar 4, 2014)

I would get a 60 cc saw with new technology before I would get a 70 cc saw with old technology. It will be both lighter and smoother and likely cut very close to the same, and if you ever feel the need for more just get it ported and it will definitely be all the saw you will ever need. I love how 70 cc saws run, but if you are not bucking they can get heavy after a while. You will find it is nice to have one saw that will do it all, as changing back and forth can get a little tedious unless you do all of your work in a very small area.


----------



## ash man (Mar 4, 2014)

Mustang Mike . I almost traded my 036 pro for a 362 and almost got flogged on here. It just doesn't get the love the 361 gets, but if your happy that's all that counts.


----------



## treesmith (Mar 4, 2014)

If you really want a saw to fall in love with - get a rebuilt 288xp and run it with a 24" aggressive filed chain

A good 2 saw plan - 50cc and 90cc! Why mess about?


----------



## MustangMike (Mar 4, 2014)

ash man said:


> Mustang Mike . I almost traded my 036 pro for a 362 and almost got flogged on here. It just doesn't get the love the 361 gets, but if your happy that's all that counts.



If you are not talking the C-M version, I would agree, and if I had a 036/361 I don't think I would let it go (like my 044 will always be mine), They are both among the best saws Stihl has ever made. But the C-M version of the 362 makes it a very respectable saw, even at 13 lbs.

Ironically, people seem to like the 261 C-M because of performance, even though it is heavier than a 260 or 550 (they say it has more torque), and the 441 C-M gets respect because it runs so strong. Now the 362 C-M is very, very close to the 562 in size and weight and they both run very strong, but it just seems to get no respect. Perhaps it will just take time, it is still new. I guess the logic I try to apply to things, and my personal experience with this saw make me think it should get more respect than it does. Very Frustrating! I declare it the Red Headed Stepchild of Saws!!!!


----------



## MountainHigh (Mar 5, 2014)

MustangMike said:


> I was so hoping you were going to get the 362 C-M so that I would not be the lone sheep in the Wolf pen. Even people who love the 261 C-M and 441 C-m treat the 362 C-M like it was the Red Headed Step Child. I just don't get it, it is a really nice all around saw, likely STHIHL'S BEST ALL AROUND SAW!
> 
> There, that ought to start the Gatling Guns!



Yep, it's early yet MustangM . . . even my dealer doesn't have your saw yet. Plenty of Stihl faithful likely waiting to get hands on your saw. You'll be gloating in good company soon enough


----------



## MustangMike (Mar 5, 2014)

I guess we are spoiled around here, not only was my guy able to get me the 362 C-M, but the 562 he put in my hands had the 20" lightweight bar on it. I am so glad you got a good running 562. I know only a small percentage had problems, but I had trouble erasing the fear. Like car dealers, they will all tell you they will stand behind you when they are making the sale.

Keep giving us reports on that bad boy, I enjoy hearing about all great saws, and that is no doubt one of them (and gets the respect it deserves). We also want a full report when that new bar arrives.


----------



## ash man (Mar 5, 2014)

MustangM. I sold the 036pro and all my other stihls, when I got a used ne346 xp and saw what I had been missing all those years.


----------



## Alongshot (Mar 5, 2014)

MustangMike said:


> If you are not talking the C-M version, I would agree, and if I had a 036/361 I don't think I would let it go (like my 044 will always be mine), They are both among the best saws Stihl has ever made. But the C-M version of the 362 makes it a very respectable saw, even at 13 lbs.
> 
> Ironically, people seem to like the 261 C-M because of performance, even though it is heavier than a 260 or 550 (they say it has more torque), and the 441 C-M gets respect because it runs so strong. Now the 362 C-M is very, very close to the 562 in size and weight and they both run very strong, but it just seems to get no respect. Perhaps it will just take time, it is still new. I guess the logic I try to apply to things, and my personal experience with this saw make me think it should get more respect than it does. Very Frustrating! I declare it the Red Headed Stepchild of Saws!!!!



Mike, no disrespect in this response to you or your saw. I hear ya on not much favor to the 362 cm or not, problem here is not many have had a chance to run the CM version vs the standard & you know that the standard hasn't been favored here to much. You yourself haven't said that you ran the standard then the CM version to say what the difference is, from your posts I don't think you have(correct me if im wrong). I think until some of the CAD & AS members that have ran both, can say that there is a good/great improvement it will stay that way on a certain level. You also haven't ran the other brands Husky, Echo, or Dolmar to really compare how your new saw really performs to the competition. Nothing wrong w/that its just that many here have ran hundreds of saws of different classes & brands when they make comments biased or not we get both here. When I was shopping for a 60cc saw the 362CM was not around or available & I didn't really care for my local dealers that were selling them so I started looking at other brands. Id say just wait til more here get there hands on the 362CM and wait for the feedback, I think if they agree w/you that's just good for us as consumers & that makes the market more competitive and the Manf. have to work for our business that much more.

To the OP good for you on stepping out of the box and looking at more options, you sound happy w/your choice. Personally I'm on the fence for ya, 50cc could work for me but I stepped up for the times that I need the extra, so I got the 562 as a largest saw firewood cutter. The 550 should really do any of us Firewood hunters just fine, but we always want more. I know hands down after running my 562 I don't need a 70cc saw for the $$ for the wood that I work in. That's where it comes to what you have to cut & that can only be your decision to do the 50cc/70cc opt. For me here 70cc is about a grand I just didn't need to spend on top of another saw. Still want to see the pics OP when that 550 shows up, unless you change your mind before it does, & we all know that is possible after 19 pages of this.....


----------



## MountainHigh (Mar 5, 2014)

MustangMike said:


> I guess we are spoiled around here, not only was my guy able to get me the 362 C-M, but the 562 he put in my hands had the 20" lightweight bar on it. I am so glad you got a good running 562. I know only a small percentage had problems, but I had trouble erasing the fear. Like car dealers, they will all tell you they will stand behind you when they are making the sale.
> 
> Keep giving us reports on that bad boy, I enjoy hearing about all great saws, and that is no doubt one of them (and gets the respect it deserves). We also want a full report when that new bar arrives.



will do pal ! as soon as weather breaks and i can get out again.


----------



## Tjcole50 (Mar 5, 2014)

I will say and stand by the fact that the 362cm still felt very well rounded. Can't believe I'm still awake after earlier. But I am glad I have stepped out of my realm. I have grown up around stihl as being the leader and for good reason. I grew up with the hey here's my dad/grandpas stihl xxx. Guess what? They still start and run hard after years of a use and run time from people I know that received these hand me downs . I have t minus one more day to choose between the 550xp and 562xp( going to finger fondle again tommorow) I still feel restarting with a hard running 50cc is the safe decision here... 60cc/one saw plan won't cut it for me now .... After joining this infectious plague of a site I now want 40cc/50cc/70cc plan. Problem is I am not dropping 7ft diameter trees and cannot justify a 70+cc. All I know is you cannot go wrong upgrading from a Consumer grade saw such as my previous ms290/311 to a pro level 50/60/70+cc is a 110% upgrade and I am excited again(new saw feeling or not it is awesome)


----------



## sunfish (Mar 5, 2014)

ash man said:


> MustangM. I sold the 036pro and all my other stihls, when I got a used ne346 xp and saw what I had been missing all those years.


Yes, that damn 346xp is what did it for me! That was back in 2001...


----------



## MustangMike (Mar 5, 2014)

I understand, I guess you guy feel about the 346 like I do my 044 purchased in 93. It was just way ahead of it's time.


----------



## sunfish (Mar 5, 2014)

MustangMike said:


> I understand, I guess you guy feel about the 346 like I do my 044 purchased in 93. It was just way ahead of it's time.


That's probably it Mike.

I was a Poulan Guy from 1977-2001, 245A & 3400. Could have gone either Stihl or Husky when it was time, dealer had both. When I picked up a 346xp for the first time my fate was sealed! I did not know it was a pro saw, just liked the way it felt...


----------



## 7sleeper (Mar 5, 2014)

Tjcole50 said:


> I will say and stand by the fact that the 362cm still felt very well rounded. Can't believe I'm still awake after earlier. But I am glad I have stepped out of my realm. I have grown up around stihl as being the leader and for good reason. I grew up with the hey here's my dad/grandpas stihl xxx. Guess what? They still start and run hard after years of a use and run time from people I know that received these hand me downs . I have t minus one more day to choose between the 550xp and 562xp( going to finger fondle again tommorow) I still feel restarting with a hard running 50cc is the safe decision here... 60cc/one saw plan won't cut it for me now .... After joining this infectious plague of a site I now want 40cc/50cc/70cc plan. Problem is I am not dropping 7ft diameter trees and cannot justify a 70+cc. All I know is you cannot go wrong upgrading from a Consumer grade saw such as my previous ms290/311 to a pro level 50/60/70+cc is a 110% upgrade and I am excited again(new saw feeling or not it is awesome)


Well I sure am reading a lot of contradictory info! Once you want a 70cc but have no need for a 70. You have, if I remember correctly, a 5020 so the 50cc department is already occupied! Of course the 550 will cut faster! But will it cut that much faster to really blow away a properly tuned and mm 5020 while cutting firewood? I don't know but I doubt it. 

Now you are talking about a 40/50/70 plan?!?! What for do you want a 40&50cc pro saw at the same time for firewood cutting? Obviously you are not listening but only using something, except what is between your ears ,to think. They are going to be simply in each others way. Just that simple.

Oh well good luck in your purchasing...

7


----------



## Tjcole50 (Mar 5, 2014)

You really think the 5020 can fill the role over the 550? My 5020 is a loaner saw but I have debated on cleaning/mm/ putting a 16" on it


----------



## 7sleeper (Mar 5, 2014)

Tjcole50 said:


> You really think the 5020 can fill the role over the 550? My 5020 is a loaner saw but I have debated on cleaning/mm/ putting a 16" on it


As I said it will not be equal! But it will fullfill the role of the average 50cc saw very well. And if you really do a mm & 16" bar conversion it will cut wood share quite nicely! You are in a fantasy world if you believe that the difference is going to be more than a few seconds. I would rather spend the money, especially thinking of your amount of wood, on a 60cc saw. You can always get a 50cc pro saw later on. Although I would rather seriously think about a top quality 40cc (Dolmar 421, Husqvarna 543, Stihl 241) saw instead of the 50 class. 
And to be honest I find the 5020 to be too nice as a loaner saw. A wildthing or even better a new homelight is the right loaner saw. They loan it once and never come back and ask again.... 

7


----------



## Tjcole50 (Mar 5, 2014)

Went back to the dealer and had them yank the 24" bar off the nose heavy 562xp. He put a 20" on it and it leveled out nicely. He said up till putting gas in the 550xp I am ok to switch. The chosen saw will be posted soon muahaha


----------



## 7sleeper (Mar 5, 2014)

Tjcole50 said:


> Went back to the dealer and had them yank the 24" bar off the nose heavy 562xp. He put a 20" on it and it leveled out nicely. He said up till putting gas in the 550xp I am ok to switch. The chosen saw_*S*_ will be posted soon muahaha


Corrected it for you!



7


----------



## KenJax Tree (Mar 5, 2014)

I know people who have cut all their firewood for years with a 40cc or 50cc saw. Bigger isn't always better




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## redfin (Mar 5, 2014)

Tjcole50 said:


> The chosen saw will be debated and redebated and never purchased soon muahaha



Fixed it again.


----------



## SAWMIKAZE (Mar 5, 2014)

Are you guys honestly still drilling this dude about his purchase ? , i thought i heard all i could take about a 362 c-m..let him buy whatever he wants and if he ends up with two saws close together he can pick the one he wants and sell the other , then he can have some expierence with different models and offer a valuable review down the road


----------



## MountainHigh (Mar 5, 2014)

KenJax Tree said:


> I know people who have cut all their firewood for years with a 40cc or 50cc saw. Bigger isn't always better



For sure, and I am prime example of one of those people - 13 years cutting with only a 346xp and a Stihl 025 before that - BUT, now that I have the 562xp, it rips so much faster through any hardwood over 12" and will noodle anything like a brutal savage. It would have saved me considerable time in the past.

562xp/20" is my go-to saw now, especially for any wood over 12" or repetitive bucking.


----------



## KenJax Tree (Mar 5, 2014)

You got the belle of the 60cc ball now though


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KenJax Tree (Mar 5, 2014)

SAWMIKAZE said:


> Are you guys honestly still drilling this dude about his purchase ? , i thought i heard all i could take about a 362 c-m..let him buy whatever he wants and if he ends up with two saws close together he can pick the one he wants and sell the other , then he can have some expierence with different models and offer a valuable review down the road



Agreed his 550 will put a lot of wood in the stove


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SAWMIKAZE (Mar 5, 2014)

A 550 will do the job without a doubt !


----------



## MountainHigh (Mar 5, 2014)

KenJax Tree said:


> Agreed his 550 will put a lot of wood in the stove



yep ... and most of the wood in OP's pics on first page looks under 12" - when you're climbing around wood piles, it's nice to have lightest weight saw available that will still do the job, in a reasonable time.

I will also buy a 550xp/18" if my 562 holds up well over time.

On second thought, maybe he should get a 260xp euro model instead or a 555 ported or MS241 and 372xp or ............  *just kidding *

.


----------



## SAWMIKAZE (Mar 5, 2014)

Id go by the "majority rules" if the majority of this guys logs are pecker poles id buy the 550 first and then his 60 or 70 cc down the road


----------



## WHSH (Mar 5, 2014)

If it were a one saw plan, any of these 60'ish cc saws ported, Husky 362xp, 262xp, 261(flat top piston), 61. Stihl 034, 036, 360, 361, Dolmar 6100 or 6400. 18" bar max looking at your wood pile, You can do some big wood with and 18" and it can still used for limbing. I last two days, just did two and half cords of ash tops and mid logs, 16" to 4" girth, with a ported Dolmar 5100s, 3/8, chisel and 16" bar. It was a rocket fast saw with great grunt. The logger who put the wood aside for me, had 044 that he let me use (I just rebuilt it) and I went back to the dolmar after two logs. It was just as fast in that size of wood and I did not need the extra lbs, plus the dolmar had miles better antivibe. Ok I revise my suggestion, Ported Dolmar 5100s with an 18" 3/8 bar. If you don't want to port a saw the Dolmar 6100 is an amazing saw.


----------



## WHSH (Mar 5, 2014)

MountainHigh said:


> yep ... and most of the wood in OP's pics on first page looks under 12" - when you're climbing around wood piles, it's nice to have lightest weight saw available that will still do the job, in a reasonable time.
> 
> I will also buy a 550xp/18" if my 562 holds up well over time.
> 
> ...


Very good advice regarding size and what you are going to do with it. I use the smallest saw that I can resonably get the job done with, saves gas, oil, my and my back.


----------



## WHSH (Mar 5, 2014)

I just watched the video, I recomend a pair of steel toe boots and chaps. Your saw cuts just fine, I would stick with that one. Wear it out then think of another saw. I asked a wood cutter what his favorite saw was and he said "the one that is right next to me". Get a new saw if, you are going to earn a living with it, yours dies, or you just want a shiny new toy. That saw will cut a great deal of fire wood for you.


----------



## MountainHigh (Mar 5, 2014)

WHSH said:


> I just watched the video, I recomend a pair of steel toe boots and chaps. Your saw cuts just fine, I would stick with that one. Wear it out then think of another saw. I asked a wood cutter what his favorite saw was and he said "the one that is right next to me". Get a new saw if, you are going to earn a living with it, yours dies, or you just want a shiny new toy. That saw will cut a great deal of fire wood for you.



Excellent point on the steel toe boots and chaps - never run a saw without them.
I think that video belongs to someone other than the original poster.


----------



## Tjcole50 (Mar 5, 2014)

nope no videos of me out there cutting that i know of? But atleast im down to deciding between 2 saws now . I always wear steel toes/safety glasses. I need some chaps with these odd positions from piles
maybe you guys can confirm this because i am reading contradicting info. But I really do prefer 3/8 and the dealer is saying that it will slow the 550xp down pulling 3/8 buried at 18"? I dont think it would?


----------



## nmurph (Mar 5, 2014)

Steel-toed boots only provide marginal protection.


----------



## XSKIER (Mar 5, 2014)

Tjcole50 said:


> nope no videos of me out there cutting that i know of? But atleast im down to deciding between 2 saws now . I always wear steel toes/safety glasses. I need some chaps with these odd positions from piles
> maybe you guys can confirm this because i am reading contradicting info. But I really do prefer 3/8 and the dealer is saying that it will slow the 550xp down pulling 3/8 buried at 18"? I dont think it would?



If you really love 3/8 saw chain, then you'd really appreciate the quality of the MS 362 C-M. 3/8 saw chain will really emphasize the flimsy inadequacies of the 550 xpat.


----------



## ktoom (Mar 5, 2014)

Tjcole50 said:


> nope no videos of me out there cutting that i know of? But atleast im down to deciding between 2 saws now . I always wear steel toes/safety glasses. I need some chaps with these odd positions from piles
> maybe you guys can confirm this because i am reading contradicting info. But I really do prefer 3/8 and the dealer is saying that it will slow the 550xp down pulling 3/8 buried at 18"? I dont think it would?



I just did a .325 vs 3/8's comparission with my 550xp yesterday. .325 wins, hands down.

The .325 setup was an 18" bar and the 3/8's was a 16" bar.

Now at that same time I was also running my dollar 5100 3/8's 18"b/c, which has similiar spec's to the ms261c, weighing 11.2lbs, 3.1 c.u., 50.4cc, and has 3.9hp. The ms261c weighs 11.6lbs, 3.08 c.u., 50.5cc and 3.9hp. Those are the spec's that came out of my 2014 stihl catalog…. yet if you go online, the hp is rated at 3.75????? Anyways the 5100 was definitely quicker than the 550xp 3/8's setup. I enjoy the feel of the 5100 and you can definitely lean on it more in the bigger stuff.

P.S. the new catalog also says that the ms362c weighs 12.8lbs


----------



## 7sleeper (Mar 5, 2014)

Who wins the comparison Dolmar vs. 550?

7


----------



## sunfish (Mar 5, 2014)

Tjcole50 said:


> maybe you guys can confirm this because i am reading contradicting info. But I really do prefer 3/8 and the dealer is saying that it will slow the 550xp down pulling 3/8 buried at 18"? I dont think it would?


The 550xp will pull 3/8 chain just fine, but it's likely faster with .325. Same as my 346's...


----------



## KenJax Tree (Mar 5, 2014)

Stick with .325


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ktoom (Mar 5, 2014)

7sleeper said:


> Who wins the comparison Dolmar vs. 550?
> 
> 7



To me both saws have a different personality. The Husky is a sweet limbing saw, while the Dolmar seems to have more grunt for bigger stuff…. Not that the 550xp doesn't either, its just how it feels to me. I like them both lol


----------



## MountainHigh (Mar 6, 2014)

i


Tjcole50 said:


> But I really do prefer 3/8 and the dealer is saying that it will slow the 550xp down pulling 3/8 buried at 18"? I dont think it would?



346xp and 550xp were made to run .325 chain - Husky considers them limbing saws - fast and lightest weight. I've heard of guys running 3/8" on ported 346xp's and 550xp's but Sunfish evidently has some further 3/8 experience on the 346xp.

562xp however, is made to run 3/8" - it's a hungry beast in wood!

.


----------



## MustangMike (Mar 6, 2014)

i thought i heard all i could take about a 362 c-m..le

I don't complain about hearing about anyone else's saws, that is what this site it for, and I'll talk about it as much as I want. I find you comment rude.


----------



## Tjcole50 (Mar 6, 2014)

Tommorow I pick up my saw finally. So I am going to go to bed and before leaving I will check and see who votes 550xp and who votes 562xp. One saw plan until next year. If I choose 550xp my larger saw is unknown. If I go 562xp tommorow then it will be my large saw (laugh if you will) but if it can pull a 24" then it is plenty to be considered my large saw. Look forward to what YOU pick


----------



## 7sleeper (Mar 6, 2014)

Dolmar 6100, Echo 600p or Efco 162.

7


----------



## MountainHigh (Mar 6, 2014)

Tjcole50 said:


> Tommorow I pick up my saw finally. So I am going to go to bed and before leaving I will check and see who votes 550xp and who votes 562xp. One saw plan until next year. If I choose 550xp my larger saw is unknown. If I go 562xp tommorow then it will be my large saw (laugh if you will) but if it can pull a 24" then it is plenty to be considered my large saw. Look forward to what YOU pick



looking at the picture of the wood you cut, I'd say 550xp @ .325 chain is just fine, but I'll say you've come to your senses  and have chosen a 562xp, just cause you want its brute power .... do we win a prize?


----------



## dl5205 (Mar 6, 2014)

60cc. Or bigger.


----------



## WHSH (Mar 6, 2014)

nmurph said:


> Steel-toed boots only provide marginal protection.


Ok you got me, flip flops then!!!


----------



## WHSH (Mar 6, 2014)

MountainHigh said:


> Excellent point on the steel toe boots and chaps - never run a saw without them.
> I think that video belongs to someone other than the original poster.


Sorry if that was not you.


----------



## ash man (Mar 6, 2014)

wild thingy ported.


----------



## sunfish (Mar 6, 2014)

Tjcole50 said:


> Tommorow I pick up my saw finally. So I am going to go to bed and before leaving I will check and see who votes 550xp and who votes 562xp. One saw plan until next year. If I choose 550xp my larger saw is unknown. If I go 562xp tommorow then it will be my large saw (laugh if you will) but if it can pull a 24" then it is plenty to be considered my large saw. Look forward to what YOU pick


Ya can't go wrong wit either!

562xp is now my 'big' saw. After running it a year I sold my ported 75cc monster, didn't need or want it any more.

That said, I still run a 346xp most of the time. If I couldn't get a 346xp, I'd get a 550xp. If I had to chose I'd take the 50cc over the 60cc, but have both and they are both keepers! 

Just another thought, I might would get a 555.


----------



## MustangMike (Mar 6, 2014)

562 Hands Down, and then you will not want for a bigger saw. You can add a smaller lighter saw in the future if you feel the need, but my guess is you will not. There is a big advantage to not having to "change saws", and the 562 will do it all. Although in defense of my 362 C-M, I do chuckle at all the advice to "view the starting video".


----------



## ash man (Mar 6, 2014)

I've never had a problem learning the starting procedure for Stihl, dolmar, Husky or Jred saws. I actually kinda like the new combined start stop switch on my 550 and 2260(562) more now than my 346. Reminds me somewhat of Stihls.


----------



## o8f150 (Mar 6, 2014)

I am not going to read through 21 pages so I am just going to add my 1 1/2 cents,,, here is my 50 and 70cc saw plan,, I have smaller and bigger saws but these are my go to saws,,, the 346 is nimble and great for smaller stuff and the 372 will handle a 32" b/c if needed,, if the 372 is to small then I break out the 603 solo


----------



## o8f150 (Mar 6, 2014)

MountainHigh said:


> i
> 
> 
> 346xp and 550xp were made to run .325 chain - Husky considers them limbing saws - fast and lightest weight. I've heard of guys running 3/8" on ported 346xp's and 550xp's but Sunfish evidently has some further 3/8 experience on the 346xp.
> ...


I run 3/8 on my 346,, its ported of course


----------



## bubmiller (Mar 6, 2014)

Tjcole50 said:


> Tommorow I pick up my saw finally


So is that tomorrow as in today/tomorrow, or is it tomorrow/tomorrow? ? ? I mean, we're waiting here. . . .

If you can't post here cause you can't set down the 562 long enough, then I know the feeling.

If you can't post because your returning the smaller saw in exchange for a 562, then at least let us know soon so we can say "told you so"


----------



## msvold (Mar 6, 2014)

Since I've read all these pages over the last couple of days - I feel obligated to provide an opinion. 
First - I believe you are making a good choice with Husky line.
2nd - Can't help but think your thought process is off a little - I haven't run a 562 yet, but I do have a 550XP - If I were tackling the job shown on page 1 - the 550 wouldn't be the saw I grabbed - In fact I'd probably grab my 359 - Why because its got ample power and wears an 18 inch bar pulling 3/8s chain. I know lots of folks have reported that the 562 pulls the 24 inch bar well - but I primarily use 20 inch on the 372 and only when needed do I put a 24in bar on a PORTED 372. So I always raise an eyebrow when 562- 24 inch combo is mentioned - not that it can't pull it, but just not my preference. 
3rd - My opinion is - I think a few people have mentioned this - I'd look real hard at a 555, with the extra cash buy couple different bars/chain combinations - throw the right bar on for the task at hand that day.


----------



## Tjcole50 (Mar 6, 2014)

Staged shot of my new 550xp 18". Sadly no use yet got to go to work .. But I told the dealer I'll see you soon once I figure out my larger saw purchase! He said you may be suprised and find you don't need one! Pffff I have saws on my list that I want wether I need em or not

I agree thought process was wild. But I had full intention on going 562 until last night my sump pump took a deuce on me again requiring some of my fun $$$. But hey who here can legitimately say they don't appreciate a strong 50cc??


----------



## dl5205 (Mar 6, 2014)

Happy new-saw-day! +1 for the pic. Who laid the rock?


----------



## SAWMIKAZE (Mar 6, 2014)

You screwed up you shouldve got a 3120xp a 550 is only a limbing saw !


----------



## ash man (Mar 6, 2014)

congrats and welcome to the dark side, you will love your new saw.


----------



## sunfish (Mar 6, 2014)

Tjcole50 said:


> View attachment 337777
> 
> Staged shot of my new 550xp 18". Sadly no use yet got to go to work .. But I told the dealer I'll see you soon once I figure out my larger saw purchase! He said you may be suprised and find you don't need one! Pffff I have saws on my list that I want wether I need em or not
> 
> I agree thought process was wild. But I had full intention on going 562 until last night my sump pump took a deuce on me again requiring some of my fun $$$. But hey who here can legitimately say they don't appreciate a strong 50cc??


You got the right saw!


----------



## MountainHigh (Mar 6, 2014)

SAWMIKAZE said:


> You screwed up you shouldve got a 3120xp a 550 is only a limbing saw !



ya, what a shame  that 3120 would have been perfect for those 6 inch logs.

Just kidding Tjcole50. Your new 550xp is a real back saver and will do lots of what you need very easily. I have my eye on one as well, when I can sneak it by wifey. She has this tit-for-tat thing that gets expensive whenever I buy something 

.


----------



## Tjcole50 (Mar 6, 2014)

She's gonna have a nice 4-6 hr day here soon !! Tommorow morning I'm gonna step out back n crawl through the woods and cut some storm damage. Can't get my truck back there tho 

I was holding and debating the 562 even with sump pump cost. I was close but stuck to the whole reason I really went in. Which was the 550. But I think you all know with how I think and the fact I enjoy this hobby/heat/money saver. I will be buying bigger


----------



## nmurph (Mar 6, 2014)

nmurph said:


> Steel-toed boots only provide marginal protection.





WHSH said:


> Ok you got me, flip flops then!!!


 
Here's why you need more than steel caps to protect your foot. This impact was from a ported 346 running full-tilt. The tension on the limb spit the saw back at me before I knew what happened. It hit the cap first, bounced off, and went looking for some meat to cut. Luckily, the Kevlar bound it up before it did serious damage
. My foot was not cut, but it did have a nice bruise and I walked with a limp for a few days.


----------



## nmurph (Mar 6, 2014)

Tjcole50 said:


> She's gonna have a nice 4-6 hr day here soon !! Tommorow morning I'm gonna step out back n crawl through the woods and cut some storm damage. Can't get my truck back there tho
> 
> I was holding and debating the 562 even with sump pump cost. I was close but stuck to the whole reason I really went in. Which was the 550. But I think you all know with how I think and the fact I enjoy this hobby/heat/money saver. I will be buying bigger


 
Just go get the 60cc saw before you fuel that saw. It's a very nice saw (I own one), but it's not the best match for your cutting situation.


----------



## MustangMike (Mar 6, 2014)

Yea, I'm in the 60 cc camp as well, but what the heck do I know, I used to be in the 70 cc camp. What, you don't think that 044 is a great saw for limbing? I know, I know, as I get older I'm starting to agree with you. But a 50 cc for overall firewood cutting? Not what I would choose unless it was ported.


----------



## MountainHigh (Mar 6, 2014)

nmurph said:


> Here's why you need more than steel caps to protect your foot. This impact was from a ported 346 running full-tilt. The tension on the limb spit the saw back at me before I knew what happened. It hit the cap first, bounced off, and went looking for some meat to cut. Luckily, the Kevlar bound it up before it did serious damageView attachment 337801
> . My foot was not cut, but it did have a nice bruise and I walked with a limp for a few days.




Kevlar Steel toe boots - $250.00+ ?


----------



## moody (Mar 6, 2014)

MountainHigh said:


> Kevlar Steel toe boots - $250.00+ ?



Cheaper than a hospital visit

Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## nmurph (Mar 6, 2014)

MountainHigh said:


> Kevlar Steel toe boots - $250.00+ ?


 


moody said:


> Cheaper than a hospital visit
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


 
Yes, and probably the best money I've ever spent.!!! I'd be the second coming of Stumpy if it weren't for those boots...and I'm not a rookie and have worked around equipment all of my life.


----------



## MountainHigh (Mar 6, 2014)

moody said:


> Cheaper than a hospital visit
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk



not cheaper than visit to Cdn hospital  but point taken *for sure*. 

Lots out there, any kevlar boot brand recommendations?

.


----------



## moody (Mar 6, 2014)

nmurph said:


> Yes, and probably the best money I've ever spent.!!! I'd be the second coming of Stumpy if it weren't for those boots...and I'm not a rookie and have worked around equipment all of my life.



There's weeks I'll cut actual run time in the 20 hour range. Then I may not cut for a couple of weeks. But I had a close call which made the extra money spent on a silly looking helmet worth it. I don't wear all of the ppe a guy can buy but I damn sure believe that it's money well spent. Regardless of your experience accidents happen.


----------



## Tjcole50 (Mar 6, 2014)

MustangMike said:


> Yea, I'm in the 60 cc camp as well, but what the heck do I know, I used to be in the 70 cc camp. What, you don't think that 044 is a great saw for limbing? I know, I know, as I get older I'm starting to agree with you. But a 50 cc for overall firewood cutting? Not what I would choose unless it was ported.


Not saying it's optimal but seems a lot of people cut their firewood just fine with 40cc junk or a 290 far boss like I started with. I'm sure the 562xp may out cut the 550xp but 200$ extra just to gain a second or two from a cut? I originally chose the 550 because of the great reviews and some people even saying it's a 60cc power house In a 40cc case. Should have never joined here and just kept lurking but noooo now I want the 562xp also...Hahah it does seem a lot of overkill gets recommended quickly. Now if we were bucking up the main logs I would easily pick the 562 or larger for sure. Damn this site for making me second guess right now.


----------



## 7sleeper (Mar 6, 2014)

Well someone sure had one hell of a trip if he says a 550 behaves like a 60cc in a 40cc case! Don't want to know what they are taking but I am sure that that must be one of the best illegal substances out there! But slowly and surely I am convinced that if anyone told you that ahead is a cliff, you would floor it anyhow....

Good luck!

7


----------



## MountainHigh (Mar 6, 2014)

Tjcole50 said:


> Not saying it's optimal but seems a lot of people cut their firewood just fine with 40cc junk or a 290 far boss like I started with. I'm sure the 562xp may out cut the 550xp but 200$ extra just to gain a second or two from a cut? I originally chose the 550 because of the great reviews and some people even saying it's a 60cc power house In a 40cc case. Should have never joined here and just kept lurking but noooo now I want the 562xp also...Hahah it does seem a lot of overkill gets recommended quickly. Now if we were bucking up the main logs I would easily pick the 562 or larger for sure. Damn this site for making me second guess right now.




lol - Like you said, lots of people using junk and cutting lots of firewood. I used my 346xp for years in stuff it wasn't built for. When you're young, you can beat on things until the cows come home and it just works. Looking back, the 562xp size would have been better for me in 15" wood on average. Your wood pics look ok for your 550xp to me, but getting into any bigger wood and definitely 555 or 562xp running 3/8 chain would be preferred- *not* essential, just preferred.

Prices quoted by my dealer were only $90 more for the 562xp over 550xp - you may want to shop your prices to make sure the deal is fair market value.


----------



## mopar3 (Mar 6, 2014)

I saw a thread where they were saying a 241 cm was as fast as the 550xp. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tjcole50 (Mar 6, 2014)

550xp 589$ with 18" 562xp 7xx with 24" not posotive on exact price but he said roughly 200$ more


----------



## MustangMike (Mar 6, 2014)

I have to agree with TJ here that the new saws with either Auto Tune or M-Tronic do cut almost as good as the next bigger saw. They adjust on the fly and provide a better power curve. I think almost everyone who has used one agrees with that, even though the rated peak Hp stays the same. That said, when I got the 044 to replace the old Homelite 330, the 044 cut so much faster and smoother I never used the 330 again. I saw no point in wasting my time using the slower saw.

I guess you have to ask yourself "what is my time worth?". I'm not saying the 550 won't cut that stuff, but if you could get done with a wood pile 1/2 hour or so faster to spend some more time with your family, what is that worth to you? Also, since my 044 has been with me for over 20 years, I look at it as a long term investment.

You also often have no control over what size wood you will run into, and the new 60 cc saws will handle just about everything well. Good luck no matter which saw you pick, but those are my thoughts.


----------



## 7sleeper (Mar 6, 2014)

Sorry but you are making a fool of yourself if you are seriously thinking about 24" regularly on a 60cc saw! The handling must be a disaster! 20" is totally sufficient. If you are having problems in larger wood with the regular bar, then you need to work on your cutting technique. And obviously you are suffering from "short bar" syndrom by reading your needs.... 

7


----------



## Tjcole50 (Mar 6, 2014)

562 if I get would rock a 20" 24/7 until rare time where a bit extra reach would come in handy. I don't see why a 562 could not pull 24" if the situation called for it


----------



## MountainHigh (Mar 6, 2014)

Tjcole50 said:


> 550xp 589$ with 18" 562xp 7xx with 24" not posotive on exact price but he said roughly 200$ more



I think it depends on each dealer what they can do on price. Your 550 price is in line with mine, but that's more than I paid for 562xp. Some dealers work on volume and some can't. I *prefer* to work with quality sellers when possible as after sales service is also important. With the price I got however, I am pretty much on my own with my saw.

562xp will pull a 24", but I definitely only wanted a 20" bar - perfect balance, lower weight, safer for me to climb around with. Ask Sunfish about his 20" Techlite bar - I have one on order.

.


----------



## 7sleeper (Mar 6, 2014)

MustangMike said:


> I have to agree with TJ here that *the new saws with either Auto Tune or M-Tronic do cut almost as good as the next bigger saw*. They adjust on the fly and provide a better power curve. I think almost everyone who has used one agrees with that, even though the rated peak Hp stays the same. That said, when I got the 044 to replace the old Homelite 330, the 044 cut so much faster and smoother I never used the 330 again. I saw no point in wasting my time using the slower saw...


So you are telling us that your 362 cm cuts almost as fast as a 044? I would like to see a video of that!

7


----------



## sunfish (Mar 6, 2014)

562xp will pull a 24" just fine, but it's not want I'd want on there. 20" is perfect!

As for size of saw, I cut 10-15 cord of oak a year for 9 years with a OE 346xp (45cc). Also logged, cleared and thinned with that same saw. A 50cc saw is all that's needed for the wood pictured in the start of this thread.


----------



## SAWMIKAZE (Mar 6, 2014)

If you got a 395xp you could be done even faster


----------



## SAWMIKAZE (Mar 6, 2014)

sunfish said:


> 562xp will pull a 24" just fine, but it's not want I'd want on there. 20" is perfect!
> 
> As for size of saw, I cut 10-15 cord of oak a year for 9 years with a OE 346xp (45cc). Also logged, cleared and thinned with that same saw. A 50cc saw is all that's needed for the wood pictured in the start of this thread.



come on don what do you know about 50cc saws  Ever run one before ?


----------



## Tjcole50 (Mar 6, 2014)

sunfish said:


> 562xp will pull a 24" just fine, but it's not want I'd want on there. 20" is perfect!
> 
> As for size of saw, I cut 10-15 cord of oak a year for 9 years with a OE 346xp (45cc). Also logged, cleared and thinned with that same saw. A 50cc saw is all that's needed for the wood pictured in the start of this thread.


How much faster or more efficient realistically is your 562xp over your 346xp? Which saw do you use most of the time?


----------



## MustangMike (Mar 6, 2014)

7sleeper said:


> So you are telling us that your 362 cm cuts almost as fast as a 044? I would like to see a video of that!
> 
> 7



I wish I had time to make and send it, and I love my 10 mm 044. I don't know why you are so surprised. All the 562 owners say it will cut like a 70 cc, and the 362 C-M cuts right with the 562. Just ask any of them. Unfortunately, I'm a Tax Preparer and will not be able to run a saw until after 4/15, and by then they will both be ported. But trust me, it does. On wood less than 15", it may even be faster (max power is 10,000 RPM, max is 14,0000). It is light and cuts great.


----------



## SAWMIKAZE (Mar 6, 2014)

Im really anticipating that video too my 044 i had would knock the bottom out of a 362..im real pumped to see that !


----------



## nmurph (Mar 6, 2014)

SAWMIKAZE said:


> Im really anticipating that video too my 044 i had would knock the bottom out of a 362..im real pumped to see that !



M-tronic better be really amazing to cover the .8hp deficit the 362 has to the 044.


----------



## sunfish (Mar 6, 2014)

Tjcole50 said:


> How much faster or more efficient realistically is your 562xp over your 346xp? Which saw do you use most of the time?


Cutting speed about the same in wood up to around 14". The 562xp is faster in larger wood, but more noticeable is the fact you can really lean on the 562.

I use a 346xp much more than the other saws. It's more efficient for me in the long run.


----------



## sunfish (Mar 6, 2014)

SAWMIKAZE said:


> come on don what do you know about 50cc saws  Ever run one before ?


Not much man!


----------



## SAWMIKAZE (Mar 6, 2014)

I may be able to arrange a video neal now that i thought of it , myself ,PAdan and a few other members here are goin to a lot were workin on and 12 trees are flagged to come down , biggest ill say may be 22-25 " i know the 044 10mm i had will be there and im sure i can arrange the 362c-m ..ill make the call tonight and see


----------



## Tjcole50 (Mar 6, 2014)

sunfish said:


> Cutting speed about the same in wood up to around 14". The 562xp is faster in larger wood, but more noticeable is the fact you can really lean on the 562.
> 
> I use a 346xp much more than the other saws. It's more efficient for me in the long run.


Posts like these are what get me... There must be hundreds that say get the larger saw but 99% is cut with my 261 346 550 etc


----------



## ash man (Mar 6, 2014)

I would have to agree with mustang mike, on smaller wood my 2260 keeps up with or is a touch quicker than my 372. (2260 is ported by terry l). OP. if you find the need for a bigger saw, you might want to go the 70cc range which will run a 24" all day long. If you run into really big stuff you could go 32". I bought my 372 for about the price of the 562 you were quoted.


----------



## sunfish (Mar 6, 2014)

Tjcole50 said:


> Posts like these are what get me... There must be hundreds that say get the larger saw but 99% is cut with my 261 346 550 etc


The majority here on AS will always say "Get a Larger Saw". 

But they are not always right...

...


----------



## sunfish (Mar 6, 2014)

Tjcole50 said:


> Posts like these are what get me... There must be hundreds that say get the larger saw but 99% is cut with my 261 346 550 etc


Also, most wood is cut with lesser saws that you list there. Much lesser!


----------



## treesmith (Mar 6, 2014)

I've just got to the end this thread for the first time, 462 posts and have you decided yet?


----------



## Tjcole50 (Mar 6, 2014)

Well I have my 550xp it just hasn't ran yet.. Now all these wild dudes keep poking me to the 562xp before I run mine haha


----------



## treesmith (Mar 6, 2014)

You could always run the 550 and then buy a 562 or better yet a 70cc if you need it. 
If you get the 550 ported then the 562 becomes completely irrelevant


----------



## ash man (Mar 6, 2014)

OP. At this point your probably hooked on AS and the multiple saw plan. The 550 will be a great start to your stable. Just will at some point need to add a 60cc, 70cc, 80cc 90+cc and 120cc saw. Then a splitter, trailers, skidder etc.......


----------



## MountainHigh (Mar 6, 2014)

ash man said:


> OP. At this point your probably hooked on AS and the multiple saw plan. The 550 will be a great start to your stable. Just will at some point need to add a 60cc, 70cc, 80cc 90+cc and 120cc saw. Then a splitter, trailers, skidder etc.......



Ya then a new wife cause the old one left you, spouting some nonsense about you being addicted to chain saws . . . Pffffftt


----------



## treesmith (Mar 6, 2014)

You don't know if you need a 562, you haven't used the 550 yet


----------



## SAWMIKAZE (Mar 6, 2014)

ash man said:


> I would have to agree with mustang mike, on smaller wood my 2260 keeps up with or is a touch quicker than my 372. (2260 is ported by terry l). OP. if you find the need for a bigger saw, you might want to go the 70cc range which will run a 24" all day long. If you run into really big stuff you could go 32". I bought my 372 for about the price of the 562 you were quoted.



Your 2260 is ported..it should be faster


----------



## MountainHigh (Mar 6, 2014)

here it is in a nutshell.

Your 346xp/550xp are like (as someone recently stated) a nice light Italian Sports car. (6 cylinder Ferrari Dino comes to mind)

Your 562XP is like a Corvette C7.R V8 with its significant cam work. Think *Muscle* in a nimble, slightly less light weight package.

You know you want the muscle, but you don't need it (except for when you're merging onto the freeway and you've got a hot chick in the car)- oh the hunger!

Confused yet?


----------



## SAWMIKAZE (Mar 6, 2014)

Just muffler mod your 550 and get to it


----------



## zogger (Mar 6, 2014)

MountainHigh said:


> here it is in a nutshell.
> 
> Your 346xp/550xp are like (as someone recently stated) a nice light Italian Sports car. (6 cylinder Ferrari Dino comes to mind)
> 
> ...



Cars, schmars....I want a chainsaw Hayabusa...which one is that?


----------



## treesmith (Mar 6, 2014)

zogger said:


> Cars, schmars....I want a chainsaw Hayabusa...which one is that?


Something ported with a 42"

Edit: thinking about it again - ported 3120xp with a 20"


----------



## ash man (Mar 6, 2014)

Yep just pop the muffler off, bend back the deflector and drill a 3/8 hole next to the one that's there. Make sure you get the metal shavings out and put it back on. The at will adjust itself. Of course your Warranty will be void, but what the hell.


----------



## MountainHigh (Mar 6, 2014)

zogger said:


> Cars, schmars....I want a chainsaw Hayabusa...which one is that?



Hayabusa is an MS 192 T modded with fuel injection, and a teeny turbo charger - you flail it around in one hand at 50' off the ground and catch the whole deal on Youtube


----------



## treesmith (Mar 6, 2014)

http://www.wickedworksaw.com/
Tlandrum (sponsor here sells mufflers for 550xp @ $50 he's also a husky dealer, sells ported and stock saws and ports saws too

 http://www.arboristsite.com/community/threads/husqvarna-550xp-muffler.252562/


----------



## zogger (Mar 6, 2014)

MountainHigh said:


> Hayabusa is an MS 192 T modded with fuel injection, and a teeny turbo charger - you flail it around in one hand at 50' off the ground and catch the whole deal on Youtube



hahahahah! Use the exhaust as a jetpack to get up into the tree!


----------



## Tjcole50 (Mar 6, 2014)

To the above yea I'm addicted first step is admitting ... I'm gonna keep the 550 run the piss out of it n add a hog dog next year


----------



## treesmith (Mar 6, 2014)

Muff mod it first!


----------



## Tjcole50 (Mar 6, 2014)

Gonna buy one so I can keep my stock boy for warranty purposes. May as well keep he 4 year warranty from buying that premade mix
Thanks for the link for parts. I just sent an email to them to get a modded muffler. Figure 50$ is win win. Gain power and keep my factory one also prevents me from making it look ugly


----------



## procarbine2k1 (Mar 6, 2014)

Great saw, you chose wisely!


----------



## MustangMike (Mar 6, 2014)

SAWMIKAZE said:


> I may be able to arrange a video neal now that i thought of it , myself ,PAdan and a few other members here are goin to a lot were workin on and 12 trees are flagged to come down , biggest ill say may be 22-25 " i know the 044 10mm i had will be there and im sure i can arrange the 362c-m ..ill make the call tonight and see



I would like to see that. I think you said your 044 was modded a bit, so make sure the muffler screen is removed from the 362 and given some time for the computer to adjust. I will bet that in under 18" wood you hardly know the difference. To tell you the truth if I wasn't getting my saws modded I was going to suggest we meet at my place in the Catskills (right on the border) which is about 1/2 way for both of us and we could try out the saws, but that would have to be after tax season is over. If you want to do that after I get the saws modded (and after 4/15) let me know, and I will arrange it. I have 50 acres 2 miles in on a 4 wheel drive road with lots of trees.


----------



## SAWMIKAZE (Mar 6, 2014)

My 044 had a dual port..no shaving at all


----------



## MustangMike (Mar 6, 2014)

nmurph said:


> M-tronic better be really amazing to cover the .8hp deficit the 362 has to the 044.



The early 044s were rated at 5.1 Hp, the latter ones at 5.4 (and 440s), and the 441 at 5.6. My 5.1 Hp (stock) 044 cut every bit as fast, in any wood, as my 5.6 Hp 441. And that is not saying anything bad about either of them, they both cut great, but Hp ratings don't mean a whole heck of a lot. A lot of people prefer the early 5.1 Hp 044 over the subsequent ones. Also, I don't think peak Hp for the 044 was at 10,000 RPM (like the 362 C-M).

I'm sure if your chain is not sharp or you are leaning on the saw, the 044 will have a little more grunt, but if you let the saw do the work with a sharp chain that 362 C-M will go though wood pretty quick.


----------



## SAWMIKAZE (Mar 6, 2014)

And thats too far to drive to watch a 044 outcut a 362


----------



## MustangMike (Mar 6, 2014)

SAWMIKAZE said:


> My 044 had a dual port..no shaving at all



I hear they run very strong with that, not that they are bad without it.


----------



## MustangMike (Mar 6, 2014)

SAWMIKAZE said:


> And thats too far to drive to watch a 044 outcut a 362



While you are arranging this party, don't forget to include a stock 562. I want to see the "big difference", and also a picture of them next to each other for size would be nice. Hey, maybe someone can even bring a scale. I hear the #s for the 550 were a little optimistic, maybe the 562 is not as much lighter than the 362 as claimed (not that the claimed amount is much). If you are going to have a chainsaw party, may as well make it a good one.


----------



## SAWMIKAZE (Mar 6, 2014)

The big difference is the handling , i dont give a rats ass really about the weight im a young strong man i dont care about a few ounces , were gonna have gin and juice with black midget strippers at the party and snoop dog perform for the finale..its gonna be the mini GTG of the year


----------



## DanTheCanadian (Mar 6, 2014)

SAWMIKAZE said:


> The big difference is the handling , i dont give a rats ass really about the weight im a young strong man i dont care about a few ounces , were gonna have gin and juice with black midget strippers at the party and snoop dog perform for the finale..its gonna be the mini GTG of the year


Was starting to sound like fun till you mentioned snoop dog lol


----------



## MustangMike (Mar 6, 2014)

Good to see you got a sense of humor Sawmikaze, but just make sure they got a 562 there, because I don't care if you can twirl it like a baton, I want to see how it cuts against the other big boys. Have them pull that screen off the 362 muffler and run some good sharp yellow RS on it. If fact, to make it fair, all 3 saws should run the same chain, and test them all on a few different sizes of wood. Wish I could be there. I've been waiting for this.


----------



## SAWMIKAZE (Mar 6, 2014)

If raypa shows up there will be a 555 and a 562 , ill let him know your requests and i dont have many RS chains mostly rslk and rslhk , if it tickles your pickle ill put square on the 362 and round on rays 562 so the 362 wins , soumd good ?


----------



## MustangMike (Mar 6, 2014)

I never requested anything that wasn't fair. As long as the same chain is on all of them that is fine with me. It really does sound like a good time, wish I were not so damn busy, but I have to make the income for the year in 2.5 months, and it is not cheap to live around here (but my Grandsons are close by and my business is here, or I would likely move). You enjoy the party, sounds like a lot of fun, and we all want to see the video.

Hey, I will be trying square this year. Do you use it for everything? How hard was it to master the sharpening?


----------



## SAWMIKAZE (Mar 6, 2014)

And its still goin over your head , i dont care if a ported 362 trumps a ported 562 it means nothing to me, as most of the world does not mod their saws so its irrelevant , and i like the 2260 better than a 562 because of the small bar mount speed isnt the only thing i look at in a saw


----------



## SAWMIKAZE (Mar 6, 2014)

It is tough i cant deny it ive probably screwed up 200 bucks in chains tryin to get it right but i will say i think stihls are easier for me im getting better at it i have a tough time with oregon


----------



## SAWMIKAZE (Mar 6, 2014)

If i was ambidextrous it would be alot easier


----------



## MustangMike (Mar 6, 2014)

Thanks for the advice. I bought a roll of RSLK and some PFERD "3 Square" files. Do the angles shown in the Madsons website that basically show about 45 degrees for both the top and side cutter work for you?


----------



## PA Dan (Mar 6, 2014)

Hey Ryan let me know when ill get to meet Snoop Dog!

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## SAWMIKAZE (Mar 6, 2014)

Well i read that a few years back and all i can say is it seems easier when you read it than it actually is , theres a kid that lives by me whos only 22 and he is exceptional at hand filing square and hes really not all that into saws, i go drink a few beers with him and his dad sometimes and watch, mike (mdlavee) on here is supposedly the man with chains id talk with him if i was you


----------



## SAWMIKAZE (Mar 6, 2014)

PA Dan said:


> Hey Ryan let me know when ill get to meet Snoop Dog!
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk



Hes gonna autograph our saws, gary (grindstone) is gonna come and bring his 056 he finished up that will probably intrest you , your into them old tanks


----------



## PA Dan (Mar 6, 2014)

SAWMIKAZE said:


> Hes gonna autograph our saws, gary (grindstone) is gonna come and bring his 056 he finished up that will probably intrest you , your into them old tanks



Sounds good! Mike could being the 064 if you want!


----------



## SAWMIKAZE (Mar 6, 2014)

PA Dan said:


> Sounds good! Mike could being the 064 if you want!



These guys are comin too ! Free haircuts !


----------



## PA Dan (Mar 6, 2014)

Too funny! I cant wait! You did say Gin and juice right?

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tjcole50 (Mar 7, 2014)

What .325 chain and light bar combo you guys recommend? Looking for as aggressive as I can get and would like a 16" bar .. Stihl rsc or twat?


----------



## SAWMIKAZE (Mar 7, 2014)

Oregon pro-lites are nice paired up with rsc or lpx whatever you like , i have two sugihara's in 325x58x66 and 72 but they are impossible to find now, the carlton speed tips are available for small husky in 325x58x66 from baileys


----------



## ash man (Mar 7, 2014)

sawmikaze, still no word on an Ohio GTG, if you don't mind a buckeye there and have the room shoot me a pm.


----------



## DanTheCanadian (Mar 7, 2014)

SAWMIKAZE said:


> If i was ambidextrous it would be alot easier


Honestly that's probly my sole advantage I have to sharpening chains. I've never tried a square cut, does it cut smoother or more aggressive? Maybe I'll pick one up give it a try.


----------



## 7sleeper (Mar 7, 2014)

sunfish said:


> The majority here on AS will always say "Get a Larger Saw".
> 
> But they are not always right...
> 
> ...


The majority here say get a harvester for 5 chord of wood...

7


----------



## MountainHigh (Mar 7, 2014)

Tjcole50 .... maybe too late for you, but I just spotted this barely used 550xp - $460 (shipping included).

http://www.arboristsite.com/community/threads/husqvarna-550xp.253711/


----------



## Tjcole50 (Mar 7, 2014)

Yep to late! Went out back and laid into a shagbark hickory I have laying around. First impression was this is weird. First cut would go up and down on rpm's . I expected some strange attitude out of her. Ok by the 3rd time I had my bar buried. I would put this little bastard up against my ms311 any day. The 550xp already feels faster and is of course better built and better handling than the old anchor. All I can say is I can't wait until I can get a good day in and feel this thing come alive even more with every tank that's drained


----------



## ash man (Mar 7, 2014)

The op is getting alot from the husky dealer for his used 310 on trade.


----------



## SAWMIKAZE (Mar 7, 2014)

ash man said:


> sawmikaze, still no word on an Ohio GTG, if you don't mind a buckeye there and have the room shoot me a pm.[/quot





Tjcole50 said:


> Yep to late! Went out back and laid into a shagbark hickory I have laying around. First impression was this is weird. First cut would go up and down on rpm's . I expected some strange attitude out of her. Ok by the 3rd time I had my bar buried. I would put this little bastard up against my ms311 any day. The 550xp already feels faster and is of course better built and better handling than the old anchor. All I can say is I can't wait until I can get a good day in and feel this thing come alive even more with every tank that's drained



wait til you have one of terrys mufflers on it


----------



## KenJax Tree (Mar 7, 2014)

I bet that muffler is loud as hell


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tjcole50 (Mar 7, 2014)

That the muffler from wicked works? Or whatever it was ?
I think I read wrong . I believe the site mentioned is just stock mufflers.. Still fine but I am thinking of modding mine with a cone bur tip on a dremel. I saw that on a tractor forum and it looked very very clean! My question is what is the best process to remove any fine metal shavings that make their way into the muffler? Thanks


----------



## Tjcole50 (Mar 7, 2014)

SAWMIKAZE said:


> wait til you have one of terrys mufflers on it


Where do I get one


----------



## KenJax Tree (Mar 7, 2014)

[url="http://Www.wickedworksaw.com


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tjcole50 (Mar 7, 2014)

Well damn didn't know muffler was 100$..... But stock muffler is 58$ rep at that website said they gut the muffler add a port and weld the back back on. I figure 40$ for a clean well done job is better than me paying 60$ and making one ugly with less performance. So got one ordered will report back once I have her on!
Hey you guys think I'm good to go 3/8 chain on 18" bar now?? If so I'm going to dealer and getting it changed out possibly. I can't put my finger on it but I prefer. The way 3/8 cuts


----------



## KenJax Tree (Mar 7, 2014)

Just lift the deflector a little and clean out the area next to the stock hole with a dremel and put the screen back in and it looks stock and is free. Mine took about 10 minutes. If you gut the baffles inside its ear bleeding loud.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KenJax Tree (Mar 7, 2014)

Yeah 18" 3/8 will be fine but .325 is faster on that saw.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tjcole50 (Mar 7, 2014)

KenJax Tree said:


> Just lift the deflector a little and clean out the area next to the stock hole with a dremel and put the screen back in and it looks stock and is free. Mi e took about 10 minutes. If you gut the baffles inside its ear bleeding loud.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Well I was going to but decided to just pay 40$ to have it done and keep my stock muffler for warranty. 
I mean if your gonna mod the muffler why not go for max gains?? One guy I cut with runs a ported 365 with a monster hole in his muffler. Now that sob is loud


----------



## KenJax Tree (Mar 7, 2014)

I've seen on here that gutting the baffle just makes it louder without much to gain. To each their own i guess.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tjcole50 (Mar 7, 2014)

Wicked works claimed you can open much more than what they do but he said you do gain more by taking more out rather than just drilling a hole next to the original? Oh well it's done and I see it as paying 40$ for a job well done

I mean how loud will this thing really be? I honestly don't wear ear protection will that now be required lol?


----------



## ash man (Mar 7, 2014)

I'm the furthest thing from the ppe police, but take it from someone that has tinitas and already a little hard of hearing. Once your hearing is gone its gone. Get in the habit of wearing your ppe stuff while your young.


----------



## Tjcole50 (Mar 7, 2014)

I agree I should maybe this will push me to do so!!!


----------



## MustangMike (Mar 7, 2014)

Just think, for what you paid (with muffler) you could have had a 562!


----------



## Tjcole50 (Mar 7, 2014)

MustangMike said:


> Just think, for what you paid (with muffler) you could have had a 562!


Stop it! Hahaha I'm getting a bigger saw don't you worry
And even during test cuts and not even through a 1/2 tank this thing already impressed me already this 550 is out cutting my 311 and I didn't realistically think it would . So it's safe to say right now I'm a converted husqy user


----------



## MustangMike (Mar 7, 2014)

Glad you like it and best of luck with it. That saw has excellent power to weight. So don't mind me, I just love power (but I did go from 70 to 60 cc).

Enjoy, happy cutting.


----------



## sunfish (Mar 7, 2014)

Tjcole50 said:


> I mean how loud will this thing really be? I honestly don't wear ear protection will that now be required lol?


I'm 52 and have been wearing ear muffs for about 10 years with saws. Wish I'd started 35 years ago!


----------



## Tjcole50 (Mar 7, 2014)

I see a 70cc sitting next to this next year ... Or maybe a ported 562 cause that sounds fun


----------



## MountainHigh (Mar 7, 2014)

MustangMike said:


> Just think, for what you paid (with muffler) you could have had a 562!



 yessssssss!

But to be fair, (I know ... where the heII is the fun in that eh - lol) . . . it's ok to start small and work your way up in pro level saws . . . at least that's how I've been proceeding - glacially slow in my case. It never occured to me years ago that I would need some instruction to use a chainsaw safely or correctly. I used my 025 with no clue about kickback zone, or how to fell trees properly. University of hard knocks is best teacher, IF you manage to stay alive - fortunately my mistakes were small enough I'm still here, but if I had been using a 562xp equivalent early on, things might be different 

Unless you have some good instruction from the get go, I think it's better to build on capability and real confidence, rather than get into a saw over your current experience level. Pro level saws are great to use, but the bigger they are, the less forgiving they can be if you make any stupid mistakes.

Not saying the OP is a newbie, obviously he has some experience, just saying starting small and working up is ok.

Ok, so if this doesn't make you say 'to heII with this newbie label', and run out and buy the 562, nothing will


----------



## KenJax Tree (Mar 7, 2014)

Lol you guys and your CAD.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tjcole50 (Mar 7, 2014)

Not a newbie but no pro. I still have bad habits and dropping em I still have a lot to learn. We try and stay safe when cutting. My only rule is I do not drop anything with proximity of buildings or power lines. Not comfortable with insurance issues!


----------



## SAWMIKAZE (Mar 7, 2014)

Wait for the 572xp as your next saw


----------



## MustangMike (Mar 7, 2014)

Sunfish is right, you are a fool for not using hearing protection, and when you get old and say "ehh" you will know we are right. Same goes for when you are shooting, my Uncle said exactly what Sunfish just said (but referring to shooting).

I have never been a professional with the saw, but my first Father In Law was, and he taught me the ropes, guess I was lucky there. He worked for one of the big companies before they had bucket trucks and claimed he had the longest on the job record without an accident (which is amazing, because he was an alcoholic). That cost him too, he was totally disabled at 55, could no longer hunt or fish. I made up my mind I would never follow in those footsteps.

At a minimum, always wear protection for eyes, ears, gloves and good boots. You can't buy new ones.


----------



## MustangMike (Mar 7, 2014)

572, I presume that will be the 372 replacement with Auto Tune? If so, should be an awesome saw, hope they don't change the weight much.


----------



## nmurph (Mar 7, 2014)

Hearing is a funny thing. My dad was a WWII vet in an artillery division. I'm talking 105mm guns all day long. Then many years on the farm, hunting, etc...he could hear a pin drop on a felt table at 50yds until the day he died. If anyone should have been deaf, he certainly would have qualified.

I'm believer in PPE...hearing, chaps, feet, and eyes. I don't wear a helmet bc the trees I cut don't have widow makers.


----------



## MustangMike (Mar 7, 2014)

He must have had very good genes, the rest of us need to be smart. My Dad was also a WW II vet, and was in the reserves before the war broke out. He was trained for artillery in the reserves, but then they put him in the Tank Destroyers, not a great place to be. He always blamed his hearing loss of being too close to big guns during the war, and his bad back on sleeping in wet fox holes in sub zero temperatures. Went into the war so early they still had WW I uniforms, and briefly served under the English command (Montgomery) because the American command was not set up yet. Later served under Patton, in a reconnaissance unit. He rarely talked about the war, but did not have any good things to say about either of those generals (other than that when you were under the English command you got a monthly Rum Ration!). He believed that Patton got his fame by shedding the blood of those under him. Was known as "Blood & Guts Patton, your blood, his guts". Only he, and one other guy in the original unit made it home. He told my mother he did not think it was "if", just "when".

Was in the Battle of the Hedgerows and the Battle of the Bulge, one of the coldest winters in Germany, and they slept in foxholes.


----------



## Tjcole50 (Mar 7, 2014)

Not being familiar with .325.. I specifically asked for no low kickback chains.. Well low and behold I pull a box out and it is h3072dl chain which is opposite if what I wanted. I planned on ordering some lpx oregon. Now I see the bar supplied with the 550xp is a pixel guide bar which I think is narrow kerf. Now can I switch this with zero issues to a standard kerf .050 bar and get me some lpx?... Seemed easier getting 3/8 rsc back in the day


----------



## Como (Mar 8, 2014)

I have plugs for shooting, wear them when travelling with Grandchildren when I am in the back and they have control of the radio.


----------



## SAWMIKAZE (Mar 8, 2014)

If you need inspiration to wear chaps ill upload a pic on here of what i did to my left knee two years ago..wear em..its well well worth it


----------



## sunfish (Mar 8, 2014)

Tjcole50 said:


> Not being familiar with .325.. I specifically asked for no low kickback chains.. Well low and behold I pull a box out and it is h3072dl chain which is opposite if what I wanted. I planned on ordering some lpx oregon. Now I see the bar supplied with the 550xp is a pixel guide bar which I think is narrow kerf. Now can I switch this with zero issues to a standard kerf .050 bar and get me some lpx?... Seemed easier getting 3/8 rsc back in the day


Husky doesn't use a ''pixel guide bar'' or chain that I know of?

You can run regular .325 on a narrow kerf bar.

Get Oregon 20LPX. Or Stihl 23RS. I like Oregon better.

*I use semi chisel (20BPX) almost exclusively now. Stays sharp a lot longer.*


----------



## Tjcole50 (Mar 8, 2014)

Showed as a nk pixel when I searched it and of course he have me low kickback h30 when I specifically said I did not want it. I thought the husqy equivalent of lpx was h21 or h23 can't remember but this .325 sizes have me corn fused. Should I just take it back and get a standard kerf bar and chain thrown on it? I'm also getting a 16" bar and chain today


----------



## sunfish (Mar 8, 2014)

Not Pixel... All narrow kerf and semi chisel Husky chain has the small anti kickback bumper. It is good chain and will cut good! Is not like the 'saftey chain' crap.

Get regular .325 if you don't want narrow kerf.


----------



## sunfish (Mar 8, 2014)

Here is a very good cross reference for chain; http://www.baileysonline.com/Pages/Chainsaw-Chain-Cross-Reference-Chart/


----------



## Tjcole50 (Mar 8, 2014)

sunfish said:


> Not Pixel... All narrow kerf and semi chisel Husky chain has the small anti kickback bumper. It is good chain and will cut good! Is not like the 'saftey chain' crap.
> 
> Get regular .325 if you don't want narrow kerf.


Ahh didn't know figured all low kick was safety related like the stuff that came on my 5020. What about interchanging nk and standard kerf guide bars? I know I shouldn't use nk chain on standard bar but can I use standard on nk bar? Is there any difference really between each? So what is the oregon and stihl chain that match up to this bar and are not low kick? If any of this makes sense


----------



## sunfish (Mar 8, 2014)

Tjcole50 said:


> Ahh didn't know figured all low kick was safety related like the stuff that came on my 5020. What about interchanging nk and standard kerf guide bars? I know I shouldn't use nk chain on standard bar but can I use standard on nk bar? Is there any difference really between each? So what is the oregon and stihl chain that match up to this bar and are not low kick? If any of this makes sense



You can use regular .325 on a narrow kerf bar. That bar will be lighter than regular.

Stihl 23RS is the none kickback .325. All the .325 Oregon I see has the little bumper link (non-issue).


----------



## msvold (Mar 8, 2014)

The husqvarna chains always confuse me. I don't think my dealer sells husky chain out of a box - atleast I've never seen it at his shop. My dealer builds chains from Carlton reels - so I just tell him .325 DL count and guage and either semi chisel or full chisel. I also prefer semi chisel for my cutting - land clearing turning into firewood - your situation you may want full chisel but I'd give both a try and see which you like better - not first cut - full chisel will win that -but end of the tank or 2nd tank of gas into cutting is where I see the semi chisel still pulling strong. Of course I'm still working on that proper edge. Seems I get a good edge on full chisel but doesn't last as long as new, so I still need to work on my sharpening skills.


----------



## Patrus Monk (Mar 8, 2014)

Tjcole50 said:


> To the above yea I'm addicted first step is admitting ... I'm gonna keep the 550 run the piss out of it n add a hog dog next year



Used the 550xpg yesterday. The heated handles are not hot enough but that might be because of the mechanic's error, if indeed he screwed up on the electrical when re-assembling. 

The 550 xpg is indeed amazing. And mine is stock! Cut through big ash like nobody's business despite the cutters being rather, er, short in the tooth. I file down to the witness marks before tossing a loop into the metal recycle bin. I've discovered a new quirk about my little race-car saw. A tiny bit of play in the cut-off/choke switch.

With cylinder cover off, I could see a bit of play in the switch after the switch had been cycled through the three settings:

choke set
throttle lock and no choke
kill switch activated (red control fully down)

After the kill switch position is selected, the control should 'return' to being in regular start mode. But mine needs a very tiny tap of the switch upward (without clicking up to the next setting) to ready the saw for a "regular start". 

Something is "sticky" in the control / switch. I thought of WD40 but then gave my head a shake and realized that might worsen the problem. It is east to remember to just tap the switch up a bit before those hot-starts. The problem is in the switch! Probably taking it apart and reassembling would fully rectify the problem. Next time I'm at shop I will show mechanic.


----------



## Tjcole50 (Mar 8, 2014)

Ok I think I get it. Basically always buy/run nk bars because I can run standard .325 and nk .325 chain. More chain choices are better I guess. So I will just stick with nk bars unless someone chimes in to school me ( I'm fine with that it's why I'm here) . Ps can't wait for muffler to get here braaaaaaaaaaaapppppp


----------



## sunfish (Mar 8, 2014)

Tjcole50 said:


> Ok I think I get it. Basically always buy/run nk bars because I can run standard .325 and nk .325 chain. More chain choices are better I guess. So I will just stick with nk bars unless someone chimes in to school me ( I'm fine with that it's why I'm here) . Ps can't wait for muffler to get here braaaaaaaaaaaapppppp


I guess that's one way to look at it. But I don't always buy/run NK bars. It is OK to run the one you have though. I personally just stick with regular .325 bars/chain. Oregon semi chisel (BPX) is by far my favorite!.


----------



## rburg (Mar 8, 2014)

On the 550, I don't think you can use regular .325 on a nk or pixel bar like you can on a 346.


----------



## sunfish (Mar 8, 2014)

rburg said:


> On the 550, I don't think you can use regular .325 on a nk or pixel bar like you can on a 346.


That rings a bell. You might be right?


----------



## MustangMike (Mar 8, 2014)

msvold said:


> The husqvarna chains always confuse me. I don't think my dealer sells husky chain out of a box - atleast I've never seen it at his shop. My dealer builds chains from Carlton reels - so I just tell him .325 DL count and guage and either semi chisel or full chisel. I also prefer semi chisel for my cutting - land clearing turning into firewood - your situation you may want full chisel but I'd give both a try and see which you like better - not first cut - full chisel will win that -but end of the tank or 2nd tank of gas into cutting is where I see the semi chisel still pulling strong. Of course I'm still working on that proper edge. Seems I get a good edge on full chisel but doesn't last as long as new, so I still need to work on my sharpening skills.



You may want to try my method. To stop the tooth from sideways wobble, I take a paint stirrer and pinch it vertically against the bar and tooth, then sharpen with the other hand. Helps to keep the sharpening angle consistent and made my chains cut better (I use RS). Best of Luck.


----------



## Tjcole50 (Mar 8, 2014)

Do I need to change something in order to run standard .325?


----------



## KenJax Tree (Mar 8, 2014)

just the bar and chain


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tjcole50 (Mar 8, 2014)

Why put narrow kerf from the factory? Seems to just confuse and limit options?


----------



## sunfish (Mar 8, 2014)

Tjcole50 said:


> Why put narrow kerf from the factory? Seems to just confuse and limit options?


NK is very popular & efficient on smaller saws.

Just have your dealer swap the NK bar for a regular one. That will be less confusing in the long run.


----------



## Tjcole50 (Mar 8, 2014)

Yea because bar showing on oregons website is an nk for the 550xp........ Got to wait till mon hopefully they swap no big deal. Everything I read about my stock husqy bar pn is a pixel bar and that's what comes up on oregons matching system


----------



## KenJax Tree (Mar 8, 2014)

We use NK on the 346xp at the chipper.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ash man (Mar 8, 2014)

I use the H30 chain with the 550 and 16" chain and it works for me. My ne346 wears a 18" bar and Oregon 21lpx072G.


----------



## KenJax Tree (Mar 8, 2014)

ash man said:


> I use the H30 chain with the 550 and 16" chain and it works for me. My ne346 wears a 18" bar and Oregon 21lpx072G.



Mine are the exact opposite lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MountainHigh (Mar 9, 2014)

Started new thread on Techlite Bars - evidently a new version is coming to replace the originals.

http://www.arboristsite.com/community/threads/husky-techlite-bars-new-version-coming.253872/


----------



## Midwestlife (Mar 9, 2014)

New to this community as in 5 minutes ago hahaha anyway have a new 362 have ran prolly close to ten tanks through it. Nice say after adding dual felling spikes amd removing thw junk stock one.Does the muffler mod make a noticeable difference. I know it won't be a 440 or 660


----------



## mopar3 (Mar 9, 2014)

Hey Midwest congrats on the new saw. Do you have a 362cm or the regular 362?


----------



## MountainHigh (Mar 9, 2014)

Midwestlife said:


> New to this community as in 5 minutes ago hahaha anyway have a new 362 have ran prolly close to ten tanks through it. Nice say after adding dual felling spikes amd removing thw junk stock one.Does the muffler mod make a noticeable difference. I know it won't be a 440 or 660




Congrats on the new saw! Is it the 362*c-m* version or the carb version? Not many c-m's out there yet.

_Oh, I just now see mopar3's exact same question _


----------



## Patrus Monk (Mar 10, 2014)

Congrats! I do not own any Stihls anymore but I have a deep respect for them. Quality equipment to be sure.


----------



## Midwestlife (Mar 10, 2014)

I believe is the carb version. Didn't know there were two different ones until I got on here . makes me feel like a complete rookie but I haven't had to take it apart so I never even thought to look I just assumed it was carbureted. they got tired of my old 029 not running worth a s***so I broke down and bought a pro saw.I cut a lot of wood it gets old having to borrow a saw when you're takes a crap or doesn't have enough power.


----------



## Midwestlife (Mar 10, 2014)

it's not anywhere near the 440 or 660 but I do like it better then the old 34 av


----------



## SawNoob (Mar 10, 2014)

Does the badge on your saw say ms362 or ms362c ? If it has a "c" , it's the m-tronic version. I have a 362c and I really like it , although I don't have any other Stihl saws to compare it to. Saw doesn't get much love on here.....


----------



## Midwestlife (Mar 10, 2014)

Just 362


----------



## MustangMike (Mar 10, 2014)

I have the C-M version, and it does run very close to what a 70 cc saw does. I removed the muffler screen. Judging from the density of it, air flow must be improved (almost double, the screen is very dense). Getting mine ported soon, should be a complete animal after that.

My 362 is very smooth, noticeably lighter than a 70 cc saw, and cuts very well. The C-M (M-Tronic) version of the 362s are still a little hard to find, I think they are trying to clear the regular ones from dealer stock. If you have carb adjustment screws and a 4 position control lever, then it is a carb saw.

C-M (M-Tronic) only has 3 positions and no adjustment screws.


----------



## MustangMike (Mar 10, 2014)

I love my 362 C-M


----------



## KenJax Tree (Mar 10, 2014)

MustangMike said:


> I love my 362 C-M



A little obsessive


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MustangMike (Mar 10, 2014)

So if someone goes ga ga over a 550 or 562 it is fine, but if some really likes a 362 C-M it is a little obsessive? I also love my 10 mm 044 which I have had for over 20 years, so I think I know a good running saw when I have one. The 362 C-M is a great running saw. Period.

If Sawmikaze ever performs the test that he had planned with an 044, 362 C-M and a 562 XP, we will see where all the sawdust settles.


----------



## MountainHigh (Mar 10, 2014)

MustangMike said:


> So if someone *goes ga ga over a 550 or 562* it is fine, but if some really likes a 362 C-M it is a little obsessive?



Guilty as charged 

FWIW ... you have my permission to go gaga ad infinitum 

.


----------



## MustangMike (Mar 10, 2014)

Hi Mountain, you know my comments are not aimed at you. I actually love to hear people rave about their saws, any kind!

I just get sick of the negative comments about the 362 C-M that are unsupported by any logic, and even worse when erroneous info is posted.

Happy Cutting!!! I'm more than 1/2 way through tax season, it won't be long!


----------



## MustangMike (Mar 10, 2014)

SawNoob said:


> Does the badge on your saw say ms362 or ms362c ? If it has a "c" , it's the m-tronic version. I have a 362c and I really like it , although I don't have any other Stihl saws to compare it to. Saw doesn't get much love on here.....



Tell me that most of the people on this site would not be surprised at how well the 362 C-M cuts. I think it handles well also, but I am used to using 70 cc saws.


----------



## MountainHigh (Mar 10, 2014)

MustangMike said:


> Hi Mountain, you know my comments are not aimed at you. I actually love to hear people rave about their saws, any kind!



No worries MustangM, I'm seriously procrastinating on doing the paper work to prepp my taxes  for my accountant, and chatting here is a good diversion  I HATE paperwork with a passion.


----------



## MustangMike (Mar 10, 2014)

My favorite lines: 1) The client says "I hate doing taxes" ... to which I respond "That is why I am so busy"

2) The client says "even dollars, no cents?" to which I respond "We are dealing with the Government, they have no sense!"

Have done 5 returns today, have another scheduled this evening. Time to get ready, talk to you soon.


----------



## Tjcole50 (Mar 10, 2014)

MustangMike said:


> Tell me that most of the people on this site would not be surprised at how well the 362 C-M cuts. I think it handles well also, but I am used to using 70 cc saws.


I still support that the multiple times I went to try on a 362c-m it felt great problem is I want one and a 562xp and a 441c and and and and.....


----------



## SAWMIKAZE (Mar 10, 2014)

MustangMike said:


> So if someone goes ga ga over a 550 or 562 it is fine, but if some really likes a 362 C-M it is a little obsessive? I also love my 10 mm 044 which I have had for over 20 years, so I think I know a good running saw when I have one. The 362 C-M is a great running saw. Period.
> 
> If Sawmikaze ever performs the test that he had planned with an 044, 362 C-M and a 562 XP, we will see where all the sawdust settles.



Mike i think you need something to occupy you other than your taxes..your still missing the boat..ITS NOT ABOUT CUT SPEED..i dont know if your aware of the fact that some of these guys your contesting make a living with the tools in question..you make your living with a pen and paper..and thats fine , they arent arguing you about how to file a tax return , you shouldnt argue with them about saws..we know you love your 362 and your 10mm 044..and we know that removing the spark arrestor makes the saw faster , we get it buddy we believe you , your makin me nervous


----------



## KenJax Tree (Mar 10, 2014)

REPPED!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MustangMike (Mar 10, 2014)

Sorry Sawmikaze, did not mean to make you nervous, and I understand people like different saws for different reasons. To me cutting speed is important, but I understand there are other attributes. And for the record, I do not go around bashing any else's saws or their choices. Also for the record, several people have implied that the cutting speed of the 362 C-M is not what I claim it is. Forgive me for wanting proof to the contrary, but if people questioned your judgement you may feel the same way.

Some people may put the emphasis on maneuverability and size, others on cutting speed, others on price and others on quality (or perceived quality). That is why I don't knock the choices other people make and I think it is great when they are happy with their saws. I also think the same standards should apply to me and my choices. 

I am not a professional and I do not use saws every day, but over the last 40 years I have used saws a lot and have done a lot of things with them. From cutting firewood, storm damaged trees, tree removal, land clearing, and converting logs to posts and beams (some over 27' long). In short, I have enough experience to express my opinions. 

If other people prefer different saws that is fine. But if you are going to bash my decisions, you best be prepared to back it up with some valid reasons, or I'll call it like I see it.

Have a good day, and no need to be nervous. But also, don't expect me to become a wall flower, I'm not good at that, and I don't think you are either, and this site is not about stifling peoples opinions. You are free to disagree with me and express other opinions, but don't infer I am not being truthful unless you plan to back it up.


----------



## SAWMIKAZE (Mar 10, 2014)

MustangMike said:


> Sorry Sawmikaze, did not mean to make you nervous, and I understand people like different saws for different reasons. To me cutting speed is important, but I understand there are other attributes. And for the record, I do not go around bashing any else's saws or their choices. Also for the record, several people have implied that the cutting speed of the 362 C-M is not what I claim it is. Forgive me for wanting proof to the contrary, but if people questioned your judgement you may feel the same way.
> 
> Some people may put the emphasis on maneuverability and size, others on cutting speed, others on price and others on quality (or perceived quality). That is why I don't knock the choices other people make and I think it is great when they are happy with their saws. I also think the same standards should apply to me and my choices.
> 
> ...




Mike im not saying this to be a ****..do you realize you constantly repeat yourself ? , you dont have the expierence with all the models in question and you make yourself sound like a broken record , noone nor i thinks your being untruthful..trust me we know you love your saw , i have seen some cheerleaders for saw models over the years on this site but you take the cake , its almost bizarre for someone who doesnt make a living with a particular tool to love it the way you do..and furthermore noone bashed a 362 c-m , its becoming a riddle why you need to constantly repeat yourself , go buy a 2260 and run it for a while then come back with some unbiased feedback and provide an honest comparison..when i joined this site i had my favorite saws but kept my mouth shut due to the fact alot of guys here are way more expierenced with different models of saws and i was not knowledgeable on the competition for a particular class at that time, stihl builds workhorses no doubt and are great saws but some of the huskys are just nicer to use is all and shine in places stihls dont


----------



## woodchipper95 (Mar 10, 2014)

SAWMIKAZE said:


> Mike im not saying this to be a ****..do you realize you constantly repeat yourself ? , you dont have the expierence with all the models in question and you make yourself sound like a broken record , noone nor i thinks your being untruthful..trust me we know you love your saw , i have seen some cheerleaders for saw models over the years on this site but you take the cake , its almost bizarre for someone who doesnt make a living with a particular tool to love it the way you do..and furthermore noone bashed a 362 c-m , its becoming a riddle why you need to constantly repeat yourself , go buy a 2260 and run it for a while then come back with some unbiased feedback and provide an honest comparison..when i joined this site i had my favorite saws but kept my mouth shut due to the fact alot of guys here are way more expierenced with different models of saws, stihl builds workhorses no doubt and are great saws but some of the huskys are just nicer to use is all and shine in places stihls dont



Props man, in your signature you have saws from both brands proof you are not bias and you just speak the truth.


----------



## SAWMIKAZE (Mar 10, 2014)

Here mike ill give you an example : i like my 660 better than a 390 and theres guys here that would say im nuts , however the way they use a 90cc saw and the way i (seldom) use a 90cc saw is completely different , im not a timber faller and have mad respect for the guys who are , but, when i use my 660 its to buck/noodle big rounds noone wanted so filtration/vibration/speed and all those places a 390 shines doesnt apply to me , i just like the snort my 660 has, if i was a faller maybe i would feel different about it, so im not gonna shove stats from the stihl catalog in someones face and inform them when they already know how m-tronic works, and the max power at certain rpm that my saw makes to a man who is far more knowledgeable on the saws than myself just because i love my 660


----------



## MustangMike (Mar 10, 2014)

I never said they (Huskys) don't shine in some places. I never even said my 362 C-M was better than a 562. But correct me if I'm wrong, didn't you state you were going to set up a comparison between saws because you did not believe my assertions regarding how well my 362 C-M cut? And now you are backing away from that pretty strong by stating it is not about cut speed.

And if I was all wet about my assertions, why would you need to get your old 044 with the duel port muffler back from you friend instead of just using that MS 440 you got there for comparison? I may not be a professional saw guy, but my logic skills are pretty damn good.

First, you (and others) infer that I'm a liar, and state you will prove it with your test, then you attack me as not having a valid opinion because I am not a professional sawguy. There are a lot of people on this site that talk about their saws as much or more than I do. But it seems OK to gush about a 550, 562 or 044. But say you like a 362 C-M and everyone wants to bash you. If you like another saw better, fine, I even stated that I respected your opinion, but if you are going to infer that I am a liar and that you will conduct a test, then bring it on, I want to see it.

I've stated that the 362 C-M will cut very close to as well as a 70 cc saw, and will likely cut right with a 562. I've been bashed by you and others for saying it, but I still believe it to be true. You stated you would conduct some tests that you would video on this website. I'm all eyes.

And if you don't like my posts, you can avoid them in the future. I have a distinctive avatar, you can just choose to not read them. I've got pretty thick skin, I won't get upset.


----------



## SAWMIKAZE (Mar 11, 2014)

Mike...044s run better than 440s its pretty common knowledge so why would i use a 440 in place of an 044 is dumb to even bring up (that shows your lack of knowledge in the models ) , yes i will show you an older 10mm 044 will paddle a 362 c-m , in bigger wood displacement talks, my 2153 is faster than my 660 cutting limbs so i guess its faster ..a 362 c-m may be faster than a 562 after being ported..honestly i hope it is so you dont feel the need to repeat yourself anymore..and after its faster..a 562/2260 will still handle better


----------



## MustangMike (Mar 11, 2014)

Not to nit pick, but you said no way a 362 C-M would run with a 70 cc saw. A MS 440 is a 70 cc saw. A 044 with a duel port muffler is not a stock 70 cc saw. My statement did not reflect ignorance on my part. Comparing the 362 to the 440 would be the fairer comparison.

You act as if 10 people compared the 562 to the 362 that all 10 would pick the 562. It is not the case, and another person on this website has both saws and preferred the 362 (and said they both cut the same). Maybe 7 out of 10 would prefer the 562. I did not run the 562, but it felt about the same to me. I have no doubt if I ran one I would like it. That said, the bar compatibility and easier starting procedure influenced me to choose the 362. If those things are not important to you and you like the handling of the 562 better, than that is the right saw for you. I never criticized your decision and I don't expect everyone to criticize mine.

No two people are built the same, no two people cut the same. If someone picks a different saw it is not a BFD. Just as you like a different saw than the loggers, it's OK. The bashing of the 362 C-M on this website is just unwarranted.


----------



## MountainHigh (Mar 11, 2014)

MustangM ... I, for one, am perfectly ok with the way you share your exuberance for your saw. Never heard you say it's better than another's or claim to be a pro user or have all the answers.

Perhaps to some guys that make a living with their saws , the last thing they want to hear about at the end of the days work is goofy 'saw love' from us 'woodchucks'  .... but unless the OP of this thread is unhappy, I don't think you're off topic . . . have at er!

.


----------



## mr.finn (Mar 11, 2014)

WOW. I think this thread took me a week to get through. I was secretly hoping it would disappear so I wouldn't have to read through all 30 pages. This thread may be a record..for what I have no idea. 
To the OP, congrats on your new saw. Do not regret buying that saw for one second. You bought a great tool. I'm sure there is some regret about not getting the 562. I wouldn't worry too much. Take your new saw and enjoy the heck out of it. Trust me it will not be your last saw after hanging around this place!! Down the road you can skip right over the 562 and get yourself a nice 70cc saw for the 550 to hang out with. Not that I don't like the 562(I have one and love it!!) Keep us updated once you have a few tanks through it, trust me it will only get better. As far as the AT goes, I have had my 562 a year and haven't had a single issue. Have fun!!


----------



## MustangMike (Mar 11, 2014)

Mountain, Thanks a lot for your support. I was starting to feel a little lonely on this thread! Hey, if we did not express exuberance for our new saws, why did we buy them? I am very happy with mine, and I know you are very happy with yours and I don't think either of us made a wrong choice. In fact, as I have said before, I think the 362 C-M and 562 XP are two of the best all around saws out there, so I think we both made great choices. These are likely the best saws for people who don't have 52 saws.

Happy cuttin Mountian, and Thanks again.
MustangMike


----------



## KenJax Tree (Mar 11, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ash man (Mar 11, 2014)




----------



## MustangMike (Mar 11, 2014)

I guess when the posts against you are completely devoid of any factual information, that says it all.


----------



## sunfish (Mar 11, 2014)

All of ya are wrong!


----------



## ash man (Mar 11, 2014)

my posts with facts where 20 pages ago. This thread got de railed along time ago


----------



## sunfish (Mar 11, 2014)

Dude got his saw and it just keep on & on & on... Been a hell of a thread, eh?


----------



## MustangMike (Mar 11, 2014)

So Don, how has that 562 been treating you? Also, just out of curiosity, I know you really love that 346, but I imagine you go to the 562 for the larger stuff. At about what diameter would you say that you would choose the 562 over the 346, or does it depend more on the type of wood and how hard it is to get to?

Thanks, in advance, and hope you are doing well.

(There are no bad saws, just a few bad posters!)


----------



## sunfish (Mar 11, 2014)

Mike, all is well here. Hope you are well & make it through tax season...

The 562 has been fine for over 2 years & still the most impressive stock 60cc saw I've ever run!

I use one of the 346s' most of the time & is the best saw I've ever run. Have run a bunch of saws!

Only use the larger saw when wood (Oak) gets over 18" or so.


----------



## MustangMike (Mar 11, 2014)

Thanks Don, glad to get this thread on some more civil conversation. My nephew (MechanicMatt) is into Huskys and I think he knows people with both those saws so hopefully I will hook up with them and try them out sometime. Both those saws have impressive reputations.

If you ever get a chance to run a 362 C-M I would appreciate your feedback on it, as I value your opinion.

Happy Cutting, I'm more than 1/2 way through tax season and will be out there again soon.

I compare tax season to "jogging in front of a steamroller", you don't have to be real fast, but you had better not trip. If you get behind, you will not recover.


----------



## MountainHigh (Mar 11, 2014)

mr.finn said:


> Down the road you can skip right over the 562



blasphemy!


----------



## MustangMike (Mar 11, 2014)

I think you are right Mountain, the new 60 cc saws cut so well few people will need anything larger (except of course the professionals who take down the really big stuff).


----------



## MountainHigh (Mar 11, 2014)

speaking of 562xp ... anyone ever have any bar oil puking after opening and closing the oil fill cap and running motor dry?

I was running my saw out of gas to put it away and when it died on empty, I opened the bar oil filer cap to make sure there was still oil, closed the cap, pulled starter cord several more times, choked it and fast idled it, pulled again, she sputtered a bit to life for a brief second or two, pulled again to try and get every last drop of gas burned up and she was done - then looked down and saw several spoon fulls of large oil globs on the ground where it had fallen directly out of the bar oiler area. Never seen this on my saws previously. Bar is tight and no crap fowling the bar holes.

I haven't been out since to see if it repeats ... any thoughts? Thanks.


.


----------



## KenJax Tree (Mar 11, 2014)

Its fine mine does it too, its just dripping off the chain.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MountainHigh (Mar 11, 2014)

KenJax Tree said:


> Its fine mine does it too, its just dripping off the chain.
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



That's some large drips ... probably 3 - 5 Tablespoons full 

Granted this saw needs and uses more oil than I'm used to, but does it really puke this much every time or could it also have been a cap-open/cap-closed air lock vacuum release effect?

My oiler is set to medium.

First tank didn't do this - but I didn't run it dry and open and close the chain oil cap at the end, I just left the residual fuel in it.

..
.


----------



## KenJax Tree (Mar 11, 2014)

Mine doesn't do it all the time. Yes it could've put pressure in the tank and it pushed what was in the line out. But yes the 562 puts out plenty of oil with a 20" mine is on low and its fine.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MountainHigh (Mar 11, 2014)

KenJax Tree said:


> Mine doesn't do it all the time. Yes it could've put pressure in the tank and it pushed what was in the line out. But yes the 562 puts out plenty of oil with a 20" mine is on low and its fine.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Thanks for the feedback - Husky Manual says 20" and up to use on Maximum oil, but I'll try on low and see how she works.


----------



## MustangMike (Mar 11, 2014)

Mountain, I did not really notice it on my 441 until my brother gave me one of those plastic cases to keep in in. Every time I pulled the saw out of that plastic case I was surprised how much oil was in the bottom of that case, but the saw always ran well and did not run out of oil before the gas was empty, so I left it like it was.

Bottom line, I think it's normal. I would keep an eye on it, but I don't think it is a problem.


----------



## MountainHigh (Mar 11, 2014)

MustangMike said:


> Bottom line, I think it's normal. I would keep an eye on it, but I don't think it is a problem.


Thanks ... will do. Guess the living room storage is out for sure .... dang fussy wife


----------



## MustangMike (Mar 11, 2014)

Hey, my friends teased me for years about keeping an aluminum (car) intake manifold under my bed while I was rebuilding the engine. Hey, I had cleaned it all up, and was just out of room in the garage!


----------



## ash man (Mar 11, 2014)

just to even it out. I love my 346, 550 and 2260,1000 times over.


----------



## MustangMike (Mar 11, 2014)

Glad to hear it. My client tonight had numerous saws including a 555 that he really likes. Also had an old Stihl 017, I had never seen one of them before. After tax season I'm going to bring my saws over there and try out that 555. He has a 24" bar on it, there are some big Oak trees on his property (in CT).

So ash man, did you ever get the problem with your 562 worked out?


----------



## KenJax Tree (Mar 11, 2014)

If he has 24" bar on his 555 or even 20" its no comparison for your 362. If you want a direct comparison you need to run it against and 562xp


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MustangMike (Mar 11, 2014)

I know a 555 does not have the power of a 562, but it felt like a nice lite saw and he said "come on over and try it". Frankly, my saws will be ported by then, and I think he wants to try them out to decide if he should get his saw ported. A 555 running a 24" bar would likely really benefit from porting. Do you agree?


----------



## ash man (Mar 11, 2014)

Yes Mike I sold my ported 036 pro and bought a woods ported 2260 from terry. The 036 was probably a stronger saw , but overall I like the 2260 more. Way better av and air filter. The off idle hesitation seems to be lessoning.


----------



## KenJax Tree (Mar 11, 2014)

It'll pull it and porting will help but i wouldn't even run a 24" all the time on my 562 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ash man (Mar 11, 2014)

my ported 2260 runs a 20" bar, my 372 has a 24" bar on it. Personally I like the weight to power of my dolmar 7900 with a 28" bar


----------



## MustangMike (Mar 11, 2014)

I generally like a 20" bar for most uses, but every now and then you wish you had something bigger. My brother's 460 is also a strong saw, but I'm hoping after the 044 is ported it will be just as strong and maybe a little faster. I may keep a spare 24 or 28 inch bar around just for when I need it.

Do you guys know why a 555 (with the same size motor as the 562) is lighter, but has less power? Is it something that porting would cure or does it just have less fuel coming in?


----------



## dl5205 (Mar 11, 2014)

The 555 is a little lighter b/c of a sm mt bar instead of lg mt, low top cover instead of hi, smaller air filter.

562 has a different trans cover, RevBoost, crank stuffers.


----------



## MustangMike (Mar 11, 2014)

Ditto for the 2260. It seems to have the weight of the 555 and power of the 562. Is "Carb Control" the same as Auto Tune?


----------



## dl5205 (Mar 11, 2014)

Not sure on the jonsered lingo, but I think so.


----------



## MustangMike (Mar 11, 2014)

Thanks for that DL, so the 562 has more potential than the 555.


----------



## dl5205 (Mar 11, 2014)

Yes, mostly. I "think" the transfer cover can be reworked to resemble the 562, but I could be wrong. I'm not sure how much difference the revboost makes. I am also unsure if the stuffers are available separately, or how well they fit in the cases.

Seems like somebody did a thread on 'Making a 560 out of a 555'. Not sure how it turned out.

Basically, if someone were after max performance from that series, it would pay to get the 'hotter' version up front.


----------



## dl5205 (Mar 11, 2014)

http://www.arboristsite.com/community/threads/building-a-560xp.219067/


----------



## dl5205 (Mar 11, 2014)

I just bumped a b-rad 362 thread for you. You've prolly already found it before now. Bumped an older one yesterday.


----------



## MustangMike (Mar 11, 2014)

Thanks.


----------



## mr.finn (Mar 12, 2014)

MountainHigh said:


> blasphemy!


Sorry, that may have come out wrong. I would never tell anyone not to buy a 562, I love mine. But if the OP is going for a 2 saw plan, I was thinking 50/70cc. Or he could just get all 3!!


----------



## MustangMike (Mar 12, 2014)

dl5205 said:


> I just bumped a b-rad 362 thread for you. You've prolly already found it before now. Bumped an older one yesterday.



I think the pre M-Tronic 362s had a different filter, so the M-Tronic ones may respond even better. I have not seen any reports of a builder having done one yet, but mine is scheduled to go to Randy soon.


----------



## MountainHigh (Mar 12, 2014)

mr.finn said:


> Sorry, that may have come out wrong. I would never tell anyone not to buy a 562, I love mine. But if the OP is going for a 2 saw plan, I was thinking 50/70cc. Or he could just get all 3!!



no worries, just having some partisan 562xp fun, your reasoning makes good sense


----------



## MustangMike (Mar 12, 2014)

I think we will have to start a 60 cc saw thread, because people are complaining they have not heard enough about them!


----------



## nmurph (Mar 13, 2014)

MountainHigh said:


> Guilty as charged
> 
> FWIW ... you have my permission to go gaga ad infinitum
> 
> .


 
More like ad nauseum...J/K Mike



SAWMIKAZE said:


> Mike im not saying this to be a ****..do you realize you constantly repeat yourself ? , you dont have the expierence with all the models in question and you make yourself sound like a broken record , noone nor i thinks your being untruthful..trust me we know you love your saw , i have seen some cheerleaders for saw models over the years on this site but you take the cake , its almost bizarre for someone who doesnt make a living with a particular tool to love it the way you do..and furthermore noone bashed a 362 c-m , its becoming a riddle why you need to constantly repeat yourself , go buy a 2260 and run it for a while then come back with some unbiased feedback and provide an honest comparison..when i joined this site i had my favorite saws but kept my mouth shut due to the fact alot of guys here are way more expierenced with different models of saws and i was not knowledgeable on the competition for a particular class at that time, stihl builds workhorses no doubt and are great saws but some of the huskys are just nicer to use is all and shine in places stihls dont


 
Repped




MustangMike said:


> Thanks for that DL, so the 562 has more potential than the 555.


 
Yes.


----------



## MustangMike (Mar 13, 2014)

For someone to say that I am not entitled to my opinion because I am not a professional saw guy would be like me saying they are not entitled to their opinion because they were still wearing diapers when I started sawing. I don't go around knocking other peoples opinions or saws.

The 362 C-M is a damn good saw, perhaps the best all around saw in the Stihl lineup, and several people that have used it and the 562 prefer the 362 (that opinion has been expressed by others on this website and there is a new one on the Stihl website). That does not mean the 362 is better than the 562 or vice versa, but different people prefer different saws for various reasons. They are both very good saws, you can't go wrong with either of them. If I have repeated myself a lot it is because several people on the website have questioned the accuracy of what I have said, or have just plain provided false information (such as weights).

I know how well the 362 C-M cuts, so if someone wants to dispute my statements, I can't wait to see the video. If you prefer a different saw, then buy it. If you think I'm just going to go away when someone disagrees with me, it ain't going to happen.

That said, I prefer when the posts remain positive rather than negative. I joined this site to learn, and have learned a lot and plan to keep learning.

Have a good day.


----------



## ash man (Mar 13, 2014)

mike your probably a great guy, but you just did it again. You can't make one post without telling us how great the 362cm you just bought is. I'm glad you like your saw, and I get a kick out of your posts even though they are like a broken record.


----------



## nmurph (Mar 13, 2014)

ash man said:


> mike your probably a great guy, but you just did it again. You can't make one post without telling us how great the 362cm you just bought is. I'm glad you like your saw, and I get a kick out of your posts even though they are like a broken record.


 
This is very typical of Stihl-fanboys- it's almost a defense mechnism. I know, I was one when I landed here several years ago. I thought a 310 was the cat's meow.


----------



## sunfish (Mar 13, 2014)

Mike, you need to spend some time running a 562xp. The 362cm is a good saw, but the two aren't really that close. Not talking about just cutting speed, but overall handling, etc... 

Yes on the 60cc thread!


----------



## MustangMike (Mar 13, 2014)

Don, I will definitely try to do that. Have already found someone close by that will let me run his 555 after my busy tax season, but the 562 (close by) still seems to be eluding me. I still think what you are cutting and your build will influence the decision and not make it that clear cut. For example, one person describes the sound of the 562 as being "like a Maserati" and the next person describes it as "loud and obnoxious".

Don, I believe the attributes you are talking about are more important if you do a lot of limbing and topping. I mostly do bucking. The trees up on my property are mostly tall straight Ash & Cherry without much top, and we mostly harvest the blown down trunks for firewood. I'm sure all of these things influence our decisions. That said I will definitely search to find a 562 to try out, my nephew was very impressed with the ones he used, but even more impressed with the ported one (which is part of the reason why I'm sending my saws to Randy).

Thanks for the information, and I never complain about hearing good things about your saws! In fact, I will have to see if I can also find one of those elusive 346s to try out. And at the risk of repeating myself (sorry to all) I have also stated that the bar compatibility and controls influenced my decision. These factors may not matter to someone else.

Enjoy your sawing, I'll be out there again soon, need to get back to work.


----------



## SAWMIKAZE (Mar 13, 2014)

I promised myself i would say no more but im giving it one last go

1 - mike..noone is disputing the way a 362 c-m cuts , that isnt the only thing to consider in a saw purchase

2 - i dont care about the stihl website reviews and people who know saws generally dont..more than half of those reviews are from a bunch of "farm bosses" who upgraded from a 290 or a wild thing so naturally they think that the pro saw they purchased is the ducks nuts not knowing any better..not all reviews ..but most

3 - if you had been more humble in your attempt and less obnoxious to inform everyone about a 362 c-m you wouldnt have gotten any flack from anyone..you are truly a broken record

4 - AS is like a pen of wolves..you start to bleed..you get eaten alive..not always fair but some people just ask for it..

5 - i was a reader here 3 years before i joined..why..i wanted to absorb what knowledge i could from the guys who are saw gurus on here ..it was humbling to say the least..try it..it works

6 - ive had so many saws the last 5 years your head would spin..some i liked ..some i didnt..so i formed my own opinions from EXPIERENCE..not what reviews on the internet say..expierence gives you more clout..even if some disagree they will respect your opinion..( although i think sawtroll made me buy my first 346..im glad he did )..

7 - i hope a 362 c-m ports very well..it should..the 441 did..but my standard 261 is faster than a c-m model both ported..idk why, but it is

8 -i agree with nmurph..i used to think a ms 390 was amazing..i was wrong

9 - our members in diapers at the horizon of your sawing days..i put no stock in that..expierence is everything..age is nothing..id trust a 25 year old kid that is an expierenced mechanic before i trusted a 55 year old guy who has only changed his oil and turn signal fluid..

10 - i never really bought into the "stihl complex " idea before..im starting to..


----------



## nmurph (Mar 13, 2014)

Mike, you can't be all that bad if Matt's your nephew.

Personally, I wish we could have the Fair Tax on the Federal level and put guys such as yourself out of the personal income tax business.


----------



## MustangMike (Mar 13, 2014)

Sawmikaze, I will do my best to get more experience with other saws, and thanks for your input. You may not think that I respected what you have said, but I did, just did not like the bashing and there was some incorrect information I felt obligated to correct.

NMurph, I do want tax simplification, but not a flat tax. Be careful what you wish for, a flat tax would not be kind to the middle class. The real concern is excessive Government spending, we spent 45 percent more than we took in last year, meaning higher taxes for all in the future!

I'm just jealous I can't be out there cutting with you guys with any make saw! But this is only temporary, and I have to work to pay the bills.

Enjoy.


----------



## SAWMIKAZE (Mar 13, 2014)

Fair enough mike , your lucky you didnt encounter sawtroll..


----------



## nmurph (Mar 13, 2014)

MustangMike said:


> ...NMurph, I do want tax simplification, but not a flat tax. Be careful what you wish for, a flat tax would not be kind to the middle class. The real concern is excessive Government spending, we spent 45 percent more than we took in last year, meaning higher taxes for all in the future!...


 
I corrected my post: I meant to say Fair Tax, but I would take the Flat Tax over the current system...yes, there's too much spending goin' on!


----------



## dl5205 (Mar 13, 2014)

MustangMike said:


> ...several people... have just plain provided false information (such as weights)...



I am non-confrontationally curious what you mean when you say this?


----------



## MustangMike (Mar 13, 2014)

dl5205 said:


> I am non-confrontationally curious what you mean when you say this?




As an example, someone posted weights for saws that were not accurate (and acknowledged a mistake was made). All water under the bridge now.


----------



## MustangMike (Mar 13, 2014)

SAWMIKAZE, I believe Randy said he was able to get a non C-M 261 to run a little stronger than the C-M version because he was able to advance the timing a little more on that saw. Frankly, if I had any inkling I was going to get my saws ported I would have considered a 261 more seriously. But I also think the "Porters" prefer to work on C-M (or Auto Tune) saws so folks like me can't screw up the tune.

I also know the 441 C-M responds well to porting, but have not seen anything on a non C-M 441. 

Of course everyone knows the 562 also responds very well to porting, and Brads thread on a non C-M 362 gives hope for that saw also. In fact I think the C-M versions have a better air filtration system, so I hope they respond even better. If you or anyone else has any better knowledge than me about this, please share.

And not to start any argument, and I know I'm not a professional, and there are a lot of saws I have not run (but I plan to change that), but my experience with the 044 is a little different than a 310 or 390. That said, I respect you guys and your opinions.


----------



## SAWMIKAZE (Mar 13, 2014)

What did i miss ?


----------



## SAWMIKAZE (Mar 13, 2014)

Hey no argument from me..if i was randy id like mtron/ AT as well..takes the oops factor out


----------



## MountainHigh (Mar 13, 2014)

Breaking News .... New reality TV show -
*Get Yur Saws Off*!
*First episode saw shootou*t - _Sithl ms362cm vs Husqvarna 562xp_

*Winner takes losers saw!* 
Plus the coveted lumberjack statue - aka _OscarJack_

Judges will be from Norway, Sweden, Finland and all must be AS certified - 
.... only high test Canadian Beer will be allowed  at  after the competition

. . . . coming to a Youtube station near you


----------



## MustangMike (Mar 13, 2014)

Oh no! Are they really going to compare Flippy Caps!!!! Don't forget to make sure the Stihl has the new Helium bar on it (not allowed in NJ).


----------



## MountainHigh (Mar 13, 2014)

MustangMike said:


> Oh no! Are they really going to compare Flippy Caps!!!! Don't forget to make sure the Stihl has the new Helium bar on it (not allowed in NJ).



lol - ya you're done with those flippy caps pal ! Might as well hand over the saw now! To make things easier, I'll take it off your hands and hold for the winner.


----------



## tallguys (Mar 13, 2014)

Y'know, I've got no dog in this fight but it is humorous to accuse a member of being a broken record due to his championing the 362 and yet there is never any shortage of those who always go on about the 346xp and 562xp. The guy likes his saw... leave it at that.


----------



## MustangMike (Mar 13, 2014)

Thanks Tallguys, it takes guts to call it like you see it, and I appreciate your post.


----------



## KG441c (Mar 18, 2014)

Wow! What a thread! I have a newly built stage one 261 with 3 tanks through it that i was considering selling for 500. Its already up to 185psi on compression. Was only gonna sell to get a 261c or a 362c but may just keep my stage one 261. I have a 441c that i love. I was thinking the 362c with a stage one mod and a 18" b/c should be pretty awesome??


----------



## MustangMike (Mar 18, 2014)

I think the 362 is hard to beat as an "all around" saw. The 50 cc may be better for limbing and the 70 cc better for bucking, but the 60 cc is a nice all around size.


----------



## KG441c (Mar 19, 2014)

hows the 362 handle?


----------



## MustangMike (Mar 19, 2014)

I think it handles great, but then again I am used to doing everything with a 70 cc saw (044 or 441). The store I bought it in sold both Husky and Stihl, so I hefted the 362 and 562 side by side and they felt the same to me. I hear the published weight for the 562 is a bit optimistic, which would confirm how close to the same these two saws felt.

I like that the bar & chain are interchangeable with my other Stihl saws, and the operating controls on the Stihl are simpler. (Just a "start" position, no full choke, half choke, purge bubble).

The size of the 362 is very similar to the 562 and closer to the 261 than the 441. Some people think the inboard/outboard clutch thing is a big deal, others don't. I guess it depends on your preferences.

I like to run a 20" bar most of the time.

Bottom line is it will cut like a 70 cc saw (pre M-Tonic) but is a good deal lighter and easier to handle, which in my opinion makes it possibly the best all around saw in the Stihl lineup. FYI, I removed the muffler screen which I think gives it a little extra juice, that thing is so dense it must restrict the air flow.

I hear those 441 C-Ms cut very well, must be an excellent bucking saw. All the M-Tronic saws seem to run a good deal better than their non M-Tronic versions.


----------



## KenJax Tree (Mar 19, 2014)

Where have i heard that before


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MustangMike (Mar 19, 2014)

KenJax Tree said:


> Where have i heard that before
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Hey, he asked, If you don't want to hear about the 362, don't read my posts. Not everyone has the time to go back and read old posts. If someone asks, I will respond. What the heck do you want from my life? You know my avatar, if you don't want to read it, skip it. End of story.


----------



## KenJax Tree (Mar 19, 2014)

About 3 sentences answered his question the rest had nothing to do with handling


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MustangMike (Mar 19, 2014)

My response was to him, and I don't see him complaining. I also missed where you got appointed to be the editor.


----------



## KG441c (Mar 19, 2014)

Just curious about the 362c. Not alot on as about the 362c and i wanted to gather as many opinions abouy that model before i made a decision on buying one. Im also.considering a dolmar 6100 as we have 2 dealera within 30 miles but would consider a 562xp but no dealer within 100 miles


----------



## sunfish (Mar 19, 2014)

KG441c said:


> Just curious about the 362c. Not alot on as about the 362c and i wanted to gather as many opinions abouy that model before i made a decision on buying one. Im also.considering a dolmar 6100 as we have 2 dealera within 30 miles but would consider a 562xp but no dealer within 100 miles


Mike loves his 362c! But the 562xp feels much better in my hands, less bulky an stuff!  The 6100 is a good looking saw, but heavier than the other two I think. You need to get somewhere and hold all three saws...


----------



## Stormy (Mar 19, 2014)

MountainHigh said:


> Breaking News .... New reality TV show -
> *Get Yur Saws Off*!
> *First episode saw shootou*t - _Sithl ms362cm vs Husqvarna 562xp_
> 
> ...



Is this for real? Have seen a 560xp vs ms362 showdown on YouTube, but the wood was too small. Can't really see the ms362cm outcutting the 562xp, but watta I know?


----------



## KG441c (Mar 19, 2014)

362 or 362c? I know for sure theres a difference in a 441 and 441c


----------



## MustangMike (Mar 19, 2014)

The competition thing was in jest, Mountain is a great guy and has a great sense of humor. I'm sure the 362 C-M does perform much better than the non M-Tronic version of that saw (the same theme with all the Stihl M-Tronic saws).

Don (Sunfish) is correct, you should try to personally get your hands on each saw before making a decision. It is better if they are side by side at the same time, and better yet if you can get some "cut time" with them. Maybe contact other members that live near you that have saws you are interested in (most members here seem willing to share).

Not everyone will make the same decision on the same saws. It will depend on your size, your cutting style and what you intend to cut, and simply what feels good to you. The most objective information I have seen is that the 362 C-M and 562 XP cut about the same, so which one you choose depends on how they feel to you, and despite the bias from various people on this site, you would likely not go wrong with either one.

Best of luck with your decision.


----------



## Stormy (Mar 19, 2014)

Well maybe there OUGHTA be a chainsaw pink slip show.


----------



## MountainHigh (Mar 19, 2014)

Stormy said:


> Is this for real? Have seen a 560xp vs ms362 showdown on YouTube, but the wood was too small. Can't really see the ms362cm outcutting the 562xp, but watta I know?



 ... my bad ... I was just having some fun 

No video's yet, but here's my latest review of my new 562xp - it's 3 posts down on the page link below.
http://www.arboristsite.com/community/threads/husky-techlite-bars-new-version-coming.253872/page-7


----------



## Stormy (Mar 19, 2014)

Nice. And exactly how we broke ours in except we've been using full synthetic Ultra throughout. But yeah, lotsa noodling on logs too big for the splitter. Now...about that show...surely it could be an Ax Men segment?


----------



## MountainHigh (Mar 19, 2014)

Stormy said:


> Nice. And exactly how we broke ours in except we've been using full synthetic Ultra throughout. But yeah, lotsa noodling on logs too big for the splitter. Now...about that show...surely it could be an Ax Men segment?



 Ax -Men . . . baddda boom!


----------



## MustangMike (Mar 19, 2014)

See that Mountain, you and I could be movie stars with our competing Flippy Caps!!!!!


----------



## MountainHigh (Mar 20, 2014)

MustangMike said:


> See that Mountain, you and I could be movie stars with our competing Flippy Caps!!!!!



oh yeah! .... a couple of old f_arts with sweaty looks, flinging their saws around -- ranking right up there with the Beibe throwing eggs at the neighbours


----------



## Stormy (Mar 20, 2014)

I'd watch that if there's some saws on the porch. "What's a Beibe?" "Who cares?!"


----------



## MountainHigh (Mar 20, 2014)

Stormy said:


> "What's a Beibe?"


this egg throwing guy ....


----------

